# Is Anyone a PNR or UF Fan?



## Trophywife007

I thought I'd start a thread like (hopefully  ) the historical romance thread (over 2000 posts now!).  

What are your favorite Paranormal Romance and/or Urban Fantasy books/series and why?  What about your disappointments?

I got started on these genres with the Sookie Stackhouse, Blackdagger Brotherhood, and Fever series -- all recommended by people on these boards.  The Fever series by Karen Marie Moning is probably my favorite and I feel lucky for stumbling upon the first in the series as a freebie right after I got my first Kindle.  I wouldn't necessarily call it "romantic" but in the end, it was a romance in an urban fantasy setting.  The quality and consistency in Moning's writing throughout the series was outstanding, I thought.  Very compelling story and characters I thought.

Blackdagger Brotherhood continues to be a favorite and I like the way J.R. Ward weaves different story lines together in one book.  Maybe there are some characters and stories I prefer over others, but Ward's writing continues to intrigue me.

I don't know what to say about Sookie.  I loved the series in the beginning, through about the 7th or 8th one, but for me it has been downhill since then.  I've been pretty disappointed in the direction the series has taken and though I will read the final installment next May, I don't have high hopes.  I loved Sookie as a character, but something has changed with the overall feeling of the series over the last 4 (ish) books.  Okay, I admit I love Eric Northman and really hate what Charlene Harris has done with him and Sooks.

Please start listing your suggestions, both yeas and nays.  There are so many offerings, and I and many others will be interested in your views!


----------



## MariaESchneider

I COMPLETELY agree with you on Sookie.  Although I did not make it to 7.  I really enjoyed about the first 3 and then...I read a couple more.  But yanno.  Just didn't hold up. 

My favorites:

Frank Tuttle's Markhat series
John Levitt's  Dog Days series
Patricia Briggs  Alpha and Omega series.  Her Mercy Thompson is pretty awesome as well.  I also LOVED her "When Demons Walk."
Ilona Andrews The Kate Daniels Series is great.  The first in The Edge was AWESOME and probably my favorite of hers.
Let's see...
Skin Deep by Mark Del Franco.  I've only read the first in the series and really enjoyed it.  Have the second ready to go.
Blade Song by J.C. Daniels.  Will be interesting to see if the series holds up, but the first was AWESOME.  IT's also on sale for 1.99 in Amazon's 100 books for the month sale (I think.) 

I have some others on my blog that I Reviewed that are pretty good...

Illegal Magic by Arlene Blakely - Decent read.
Maggie for Hire by Kate Danely
Unicorn on Speed Dial by Jeanette Cottrell  -- I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED this book, but it's stand alone.  Still worth a read, but not a series.  
Maggie Get yo


----------



## Atunah

I am going to love this thread.  . I was not very familiar with PNR or UF. Although when thinking back when I was a teenager and early 20's, I devoured a german series called John Sinclair. He was a ghost hunter that went after all the bad creatures like ghouls. I read a lot of horror and stuff at the time and I am not sure what genre other than pulp fictions those are or how they compare to UF. 

So I had to go back in my records and I think I started with Twilight with the PNR. Technically I guess all the time travels I read are also PNR, so I was already used to that aspect, but the vampire and werewolf in a romantic setting was new to me. 
I am sure I am going to mangle a lot of the names. Why do PNR and UF writers sometimes have weirdly spelled names  
Anyway
I then read some Sherrilyn Kenyon some Larissa Ione and her Demon series. I loved the first one, have to keep reading. 

I also read the Sookie series, 8 or so, I'll have to check to see where I stopped. I read about 7 of the Anita Blake series, which I also loved. Haven't gone past that yet though. 

My favorite so far is the Fever series, I devoured that series in like a weekend. I waited until all the books where published though  

I read I think 2 of the Black Dagger Brotherhood and I won't continue with that one. Just too much annoying stuff in there to be honest. I kept skipping over the baby powder stuff and the terminology the author uses is a total turnoff for me. 

I wasn't to enamored with Kresley Coles "A Hunger like no other either". The heroine was whiny and the other women are described a bit too um, you know B***. Not a fan of that. 

I started the Chicago Vampire series about Merit by Chloe Neill and I love love love it. I love the humor in it. Its what is missing in a lot of these UF series I think. I am reading book 4 right now. 

I started Jeaniene Frost with Bones and unfortunately after book 4, I got turned off both Bones and cat. I read the book in between about Mencheres and they came across really bad. I also thought I think it was book 3 or 4 it was just too depressing. They did nothing but bicker and people died left and right. Not sure if I am going to continue. 

I also started Mercy Thomson - Patricia Briggs , I am 2 books in and I love that one too. 

I started Nalini Singh and the Psy series, one book in. It was very interesting to me. Not 100% sure if I like continue on it right now, but it was really good. Unique in the sea of others. 

I also started Kate Daniels by Ilona Andrews and that is the one that reminds me most of the John Sinclair I used to devour back in the day. I really like that one. Something about the atmosphere is very vivid there. 

I also loved the Iron Duke, although I guess that is more Steampunk? I am not sure where the lines are drawn, I kind of throw everything into PNR  
Tairen soul is another series I started recently, very good too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Big fan here... Where do I start on favorites?

Jeaniene Frost - Cat & Bones
Patricia Briggs - Alpha & Omega, Mercy Thompson
Darynda Jones - Charley Davidson
Kim Harrison - Rachel Morgan/Hollows
Ilona Andrews - Kate Daniels
Karen Marie Moning - Fever

I'm sure I'm missing some. I read so many different ones!

Disappointments, 

Dresden Files they're actually decent, but I can't read too many in a row because the author info dumps too much in each book
Sookie: gave up after the first 3 or 4
Black Dagger Brotherhood: Totally not my style


----------



## Lensman

Ben Aaronovitch's Rivers of London  (for the Americans, for some unknown reason the US publishers renamed it Midnight Riot) - a good portrayal of London with a light touch.

Lisa Shearin's Raine Benares novels.  Are they urban fantasy? Well, they're fantasies set in a city, and I like them -  - fast, furious, lots of action, and a heroine who kicks ass. But I suspect not quite what the OP intended.

Jim Butcher's Dresden Files - good, effective, and fun.

And finally Emma Bull's War for the Oaks - the first Urban fantasy I ever came across,  back in 1987, before the term had been coined.


----------



## Groggy1

Mercy Thompson series by Briggs is the last one I read, I made it to number 4.5ish (or maybe 3.7) it was good until I wanted to yell at her for being an idiot...


----------



## Trophywife007

LOL, I've heard many who are put off by the fakey "gangsta" (sp?) speak on BDB, and frankly that isn't my favorite part either!

I've heard lots about the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews but haven't gotten around to starting it.

I've enjoyed the Alpha/Omega series by Patricia Briggs a lot but haven't had the chance to start Mercy Thompson.

Nalini Singh: I've read many of her Guild Hunter series and have really enjoyed them so far:



I've read the first three of the Chicagoland Vampires and enjoy that series as well -- really, really like the main character I had been holding off on reading them, waiting until a few more are released so that in case there's a cliffhanger I can get past the hump, so to speak. With Fever I held on to the fourth one and read it after the fifth one came out.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, the cliffhanger warnings with Fever made me wait. It wasn't a very long wait, I started reading that series shortly before the last book #5 came out.  

I forgot to mention the Dresden files. I was a bit disappointed with that one. I read 2 of them now and I am not sure if I want to continue. Harry to me is written like a 13 year old boy. Very simplistic and juvenile. To me he is what I usually describe a TSTL heroine in other novels.  . Just not finding him engaging. I am also not too hip on the simplistic way the author describes and writes about women. Just not getting into that writing style I guess. 
In the reviews I keep reading that it is suppose to get better. I can get them at the overdrive library, so I am not out of anything. 

I am going to try Kevin Hearne too, which I guess is about some Druid dude.  

I have figured out though that as a whole I prefer PNR and UF that is geared towards adult, not YA. I am not a big fan of YA so that might be it. 

I am already getting a few more to try out in this thread so this is good. 

I have on wait list at the library in paper Robin D. Owens "Heartmate", first in a series. The library has to purchase first and its not on overdrive. It sounded interesting.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Another trilogy I like is the Study Series by Maria V. Snyder. I'm not sure if it quite qualifies as PNR, but it is enjoyable.


----------



## drenfrow

I got lucky on the Fever series--I found it after they were all published.  It was recommended to me a couple of months ago and I read the entire series in 10 days.  Loved it!  I would have hated having to wait as they really had cliffhanger endings.

I love the Dresden Files and Kevin Hearne's Iron Druid series. Atunah, if you don't like the Dresden Files you may not like the Iron Druid series, they have a similar feel to them.

Audible.com just had a sale and I took a chance and bought the entire Kate Daniels series.  I started listening to the first one this week.

I'm really glad to see this thread.  This a pretty new genre for me and I appreciate seeing the series that people have really liked.


----------



## cagnes

These are so many PNR & UF series that I want to read & haven't had to the chance to read yet. Of the ones I have read, I enjoyed these....

Karen Marie Moning - Fever series
Lara Adrian - Midnight Breed
J.R. Ward - Black Dagger Brotherhood series
Patricia Briggs - Mercedes Thompson series, Alpha & Omega series
Jeaniene Frost - Night Huntress series
Darynda Jones - Charley Davidson series
Sherrilyn Kenyon - Dark Hunters series (hit & miss, loved some & some were just okay)
Thea Harrison - Elder Races series (I've only read the 1st two so far)


----------



## Atunah

I have Darynda Jones on my wishlist at the library. Would have to read as paperbook.

I read the first one of Christine Feehan "Dark Prince". Its another one of those series with a gazillion books in it. I really did not like Dark Prince at all. It was so purply prosish and just weird. I wonder if later installments are better, but I don't want to waste my time if its anything like the first. I gave it a generous 2 stars on goodreads. Maybe I am getting picky.

I still have to read another of the Kenyon one, the dark hunter, or whatevers. I am having a hard time figuring out what the next in the series is as its so broken up in series within a series. It makes me not want to read when it gets that confusing. . I am skipping all the novella stuff as that is overdoing it for me. 
I have Night embrace on wait list at the library which is the next for me in series. I hate reading in paper, but no way am I paying $7.99 for a kindle book that has been out since 2006.

I am getting a bit confused at what series I have started and where I am at. I mean its all in goodreads, but I started so many now I am going  . And everything is a series in PNR/UF now isn't it.



drenfrow said:


> I love the Dresden Files and Kevin Hearne's Iron Druid series. Atunah, if you don't like the Dresden Files you may not like the Iron Druid series, they have a similar feel to them.


I think for me its the writing. I am hoping I like Hearne better. Dresden just is so cardboardish for me. I don't have the words to describe what is missing for me, but I am just not getting a sense of any of the characters, including Harry. He seems more like an outline of a character to me than filled in. I am really bad at explaining things. But reviewers keep saying it gets better from book 3 or 4 on, so maybe I'll try one more time with book 3. 
Its sad because I like the subject of the Dresden books, the world and the "things" in it.

I am just trying to mix it up because I can already tell that I am going to get worn out by gung ho Zena warrior type female leaders of series. Especially since most of this stuff is in 1st person and that is always hard for me.

And here I am adding more stuff to my list when I am already overwhelmed with the amount of series I started  Help


----------



## luvmy4brats

Atunah said:


> I have Darynda Jones on my wishlist at the library. Would have to read as paperbook.


You must read these. They are fantastic (and hilarious at times)

I couldn't get into Feehan's Carpathian series (Dark Prince). I think I read the first two and gave up. I do like her Drake Sisters and Ghostwalker series though.

I think my problem with some of the PNR series is that I don't like the Alpha male with the weak, virgin female type books. I like strong, kick-butt, female characters.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I still have to read another of the Kenyon one, the dark hunter, or whatevers. I am having a hard time figuring out what the next in the series is as its so broken up in series within a series. It makes me not want to read when it gets that confusing. . I am skipping all the novella stuff as that is overdoing it for me.
> I have Night embrace on wait list at the library which is the next for me in series. I hate reading in paper, but no way am I paying $7.99 for a kindle book that has been out since 2006.


I agree, I remember that every site I look on had them listed in different order. I ended up printing a reading order list form Sherrilyn Kenyon's website, but I think it's pretty close to the goodreads order. I think that following the goodreads order would work out.



Atunah said:


> I am getting a bit confused at what series I have started and where I am at. I mean its all in goodreads, but I started so many now I am going   . And everything is a series in PNR/UF now isn't it.


I have so many series started that I had a hard time keeping track too. I love http://www.fictfact.com/ for keeping track of my series! As you read a book, the next book in line shows up on your list & they also keep track of upcoming books in your series. If one of your series isn't listed, you just hit the "Recommend" button & they usually have it up there the following day.


----------



## Atunah

I started listing my series on fictfact, but then I kept forgetting to update and its bad enough keeping up with goodreads 

I am just going with the flow 

I'll go by the Goodreads order with the Dark Hunter series. As much as I need to go by order, there are so many in the series, who knows if I ever get anywhere near the end anyway.

I feel like that with the "In Death" series too.



Luvmy4brats said:


> You must read these. They are fantastic (and hilarious at times)
> 
> I couldn't get into Feehan's Carpathian series (Dark Prince). I think I read the first two and gave up. I do like her Drake Sisters and Ghostwalker series though.
> 
> I think my problem with some of the PNR series is that I don't like the Alpha male with the weak, virgin female type books. I like strong, kick-butt, female characters.


See I am torn on this. I cannot stand banshee screeching super woman Zena warriors when they are way over the top. Not sure if I can describe this better. I would have never picked up either the Chicago Vampire series or the Mercy Thompson based on the covers. Those covers with the "badass" looking females is not a draw for me at all. 
For example Kat from the Jeaniene Frost series is already grating on my nerves with the rah rah I'll kick anything that walks attitude. I need some more balance. And I need equally strong male characters in a series. I don't like it if the men are just neutered side kicks to the women.

But I don't want super whiny ladies either. But I'd rather have a strong alpha guy and a female that is not super Zena and just strong by character and actions. I have no issue with that.

I tend to lean more towards PNR where at least one of the couple is human. But as one can see with my list, I have found the exceptions that I like. But when I usually hear kick-butt heroine, I tend to get turned off as my initial reaction. It takes reviews from people here or those I follow on Goodreads for me to try anyway.

So yeah, I am a bit torn and I will take it by case to case basis. I am thinking that I will probably stop some of the series just because the heroine will start to grate. I am only in early stages on many of them.

I think part of the problem for me is 1st person. If there is already a crack in the likability for me, it makes it really hard for me to get over the 1st person writing.


----------



## gina1230

I love to read PRN and Urban Fantasy. I jump from series to series without going straight through, so I've probably read a little of everything.

I'm reading listening to Dance of the Gods by Nora Roberts. It is the second book in the Circle Trilogy. Vampires, witches, shapeshifters, oh my. This book even gave me a nightmare the other night. Teach me to fall asleep listening to vamps.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> I am getting a bit confused at what series I have started and where I am at. I mean its all in goodreads, but I started so many now I am going  . And everything is a series in PNR/UF now isn't it.
> I think for me its the writing. I am hoping I like Hearne better. Dresden just is so cardboardish for me. I don't have the words to describe what is missing for me, but I am just not getting a sense of any of the characters, including Harry. He seems more like an outline of a character to me than filled in. I am really bad at explaining things. But reviewers keep saying it gets better from book 3 or 4 on, so maybe I'll try one more time with book 3.
> Its sad because I like the subject of the Dresden books, the world and the "things" in it.
> 
> I am just trying to mix it up because I can already tell that I am going to get worn out by gung ho Zena warrior type female leaders of series. Especially since most of this stuff is in 1st person and that is always hard for me.
> 
> And here I am adding more stuff to my list when I am already overwhelmed with the amount of series I started  Help


I didn't like the Hearne ones--the writing is ... punchier than Dresden--quite good--very good... but...the main is a self-absorbed god. I read through chapter 6. I won't say more as it would contain spoilers, but rather than being out to save the world, he left me with the distinct impression of being concerned pretty much with himself only. I found Dresden flat as well (and not terribly logical in some of the actions.) I liked the Dresden character way better than the Hearne character, I will say that. Dresden is a nice guy, a bit bumbling. The Hearne character came across as, oh never mind. You'll have to try it. I think those first 6 chapters are still free on the author's website. I was so excited to read this book, but after the first 6 was really glad I didn't run out and pay full price for it.


----------



## Atunah

MariaESchneider said:


> I didn't like the Hearne ones--the writing is ... punchier than Dresden--quite good--very good... but...the main is a self-absorbed god. I read through chapter 6. I won't say more as it would contain spoilers, but rather than being out to save the world, he left me with the distinct impression of being concerned pretty much with himself only. I found Dresden flat as well (and not terribly logical in some of the actions.) I liked the Dresden character way better than the Hearne character, I will say that. Dresden is a nice guy, a bit bumbling. The Hearne character came across as, oh never mind. You'll have to try it. I think those first 6 chapters are still free on the author's website. I was so excited to read this book, but after the first 6 was really glad I didn't run out and pay full price for it.


Hmm, you give me things to ponder. I have Hearne on the overdrive wait list at the library, so once it comes up I can read a bit and see if I like it. I am not sure I can like a main character that is too self absorbed.

And that is the thing about Harry Dresden that frustrates me. He does seem to be likable, but its just not complete for me. So because of that I keep hoping it gets better and he acts more his age . He does act like a doofos, there was some stupid stuff in the last book I read. Its like a bad horror movie where everyone knows you are not suppose to go in this room and the character does it anyway, with big doe eyes . And then he does it again and again 
And again, I think for me because of the 1st person, it grates more.

Is everything now written in 1st person? Seems like everything I start lately is like that. I don't like it as much though.

To add:
I finished #4 on the Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill and I am still   . I rushed and grabbed #5 from the library right away. But I am still going "What the hell, I can't even...."


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> To add:
> I finished #4 on the Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill and I am still   . I rushed and grabbed #5 from the library right away. But I am still going "What the hell, I can't even...."


I'm reading this one right now... heard about certain things beforehand, so that's why I waited until #5 and #6 were out.

I recently finished Penmort Castle, which I found on the bargain book ($2.99) thread here. It has a castle and a ghost, so it's apropos for Halloween



I do like that the author was able to get me involved with the main characters... an element in the end was a bit cheesy, but overall a pretty good read.


----------



## drenfrow

I think one reason I liked the Kevin Hearne series so much is that I listened to it.  The narrator was great and his voice for Oberon (the dog) was just perfect.  Having a great narrator on an audiobook can really bring the book alive.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> To add:
> I finished #4 on the Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill and I am still   . I rushed and grabbed #5 from the library right away. But I am still going "What the hell, I can't even...."


Aww, now you did it!  That's one of the series that I want to read, but I've challenged myself to try not to start any new series this year! I've got over 50 books in my "up next series" shelf on goodreads that I'm trying to whittle down to a reasonable number. That means I have about 50 series already in progress, since I only have the next up book on the list & not the entire series!  Some of the books on the list are upcoming releases & some series I'll never finish (like JD Robb's "In Death" series), so I'm concentrating in the series that I can knock out.... at least that's the plan!


----------



## Atunah

No no, no, you really need to start on the Chicago Vampire series.  . I found it a nice break in all the other UF/PNR series I am reading. Its all in the heroine, Merit. She is so darn likable and her and her girlfriend are so witty. What are you waiting for.  . 

I have a shelf like that on goodreads. Mine is called series-next-up. I am at 131 there for now. But I haven't added everything yet. These are all series that I either want to read, have started to read and so I put whatever the next book in series is in there. I need a series re organizing of my Goodreads shelfs though. I keep pushing it off as I have to go one by one to make sure its all the way I need it and I have over 3000 books total shelved.  

J.D Robb, I don't know if I'll ever finish that one. For every one I read, she releases 2 more  . My next up there is "Reunion in Death" which goodreads has marked as #14. This one for some reason is only available as an audiobook at the libraries I belong too. I am not on board with audio books yet. I keep trying, maybe one day. For now the only way I can listen to a audio book, is if I sit still on the chair or sofa with my eyes closed. As soon as I do anything else, I miss everything that happened. I don't know how to train my brain to do otherwise.


----------



## hsuthard

Great thread! I need some new series' to start. Right now I'm re-reading one of my favorites, the Cast series by Michelle Sagara. Wonderful books, with an amazing female lead, I love them. I think there are 8 in the series so far. 

I think UF is probably my preferred genre, because of the plethora of strong females in the lead. But they have to be well done, and the vampires can get old fast.

I love Harry Dresden and Mercy Thompson, the Fever Series, Sookie and Rachel Morgan, some older Anita Blake and Princess Merry, and Lilith Saintcrow, didn't see her mentioned here either.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> Hmm, you give me things to ponder. I have Hearne on the overdrive wait list at the library, so once it comes up I can read a bit and see if I like it. I am not sure I can like a main character that is too self absorbed.
> 
> And that is the thing about Harry Dresden that frustrates me. He does seem to be likable, but its just not complete for me. So because of that I keep hoping it gets better and he acts more his age . He does act like a doofos, there was some stupid stuff in the last book I read. Its like a bad horror movie where everyone knows you are not suppose to go in this room and the character does it anyway, with big doe eyes . And then he does it again and again
> And again, I think for me because of the 1st person, it grates more.
> 
> Is everything now written in 1st person? Seems like everything I start lately is like that. I don't like it as much though.
> 
> To add:
> I finished #4 on the Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill and I am still   . I rushed and grabbed #5 from the library right away. But I am still going "What the hell, I can't even...."


Your comments on Dresden: EXACTLY. I can only take so much of the "I'm going to do this very stupid thing." EXACTLY, EXACTLY, YES< YES!!! DRIVES ME BATTY. The first book where he just conveniently goes into danger ... where is that spoiler tag...


Spoiler



without his magic staff even though he could have gotten it had he spent even a SMALL amount of time on WALKING UP SOME STAIRS TO GET IT


 nearly had me tearing a page out.

Okay. Got that off my chest. Sorry. Hearne's character wasn't PRECISELY like that in his actions, but in the first six chapters, I kind of thought he was ignoring some pretty big clues. On top of being self-absorbed. And I say that and still have to admit the writing itself was strong. It's an oxymoron, I know.

As for first person, I think you're stuck with it because in the polls of my readers...and when I look at what sells across my books...it may not be because it's first person, but it seems that some readers have kind of "grown up" or gotten used to it in the UF segment especially. I do see complaints about it now and then though. I've gotten comfortable reading either. I don't even "see" it. I do refuse to read third person present though.


----------



## Gayle Miller

I love the Skulduggery Pleasant and House of Night series, but need to find a new series to sink my teeth into.


----------



## marianneg

I seem to be in the minority because I'm still enjoying Sookie Stackhouse. It's not a series where I'm dying to get my hands on the next one, but I think they are still fun, light reads. I like that Charlaine Harris


Spoiler



isn't afraid to kill off characters


, and I'm still hoping


Spoiler



that Sookie and Sam will realize that they belong together


.

For the younger crowd, I recently read Rick Riordan's Percy Jackson series and really enjoyed it. I'm interested in reading his other series now, too.


----------



## MariaESchneider

marianneg said:


> I seem to be in the minority because I'm still enjoying Sookie Stackhouse. It's not a series where I'm dying to get my hands on the next one, but I think they are still fun, light reads. I like that Charlaine Harris
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> isn't afraid to kill off characters
> 
> 
> , and I'm still hoping
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that Sookie and Sam will realize that they belong together
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For the younger crowd, I recently read Rick Riordan's Percy Jackson series and really enjoyed it. I'm interested in reading his other series now, too.


I think that is one of the reasons I stopped reading sookie.


Spoiler



Too many boyfriends and I kept hoping she'd get together with Sam and then I just gave up because Sam was more and more in the background. Even if I heard that she managed to pull off a Sam/Sookie, I'd still skip the books inbetween!


----------



## Trophywife007

marianneg said:


> I like that Charlaine Harris
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> isn't afraid to kill off characters
> 
> 
> , and I'm still hoping
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that Sookie and Sam will realize that they belong together
> 
> 
> .


According to some ladies on another site that discuss Sookie and other stories, you may get your wish! We're all pretty "upset" that we've been led along with Eric for all these many books when it will wind up being


Spoiler



Sam


 after all. With all the page time being devoted to Eric there's been little to get us emotionally involved with


Spoiler



Sam


. Now with the way the last one ended, it's practically a done deal, imo!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Trophywife007 said:


> According to some ladies on another site that discuss Sookie and other stories, you may get your wish! We're all pretty "upset" that we've been led along with Eric for all these many books when it will wind up being
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sam
> 
> 
> after all. With all the page time being devoted to Eric there's been little to get us emotionally involved with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sam
> 
> 
> . Now with the way the last one ended, it's practically a done deal, imo!


And that's the problem I have with some of these long running series (Janet Evanovich, I'm looking at you). The saga goes on too long (romance angle) and changes so many times...and after a while you sort of realize you're reading a soap opera and I start to feel conned into buying more books...instead of getting an actual story. Sookie didn't feel so much like a soap opera, but I did get tired of the


Spoiler



everyone loves sookie. Every man, woman, child, shifter, barn, star...just EVERYONE.


----------



## Trophywife007

MariaESchneider said:


> ... I start to feel conned into buying more books...instead of getting an actual story. Sookie didn't feel so much like a soap opera, but I did get tired of the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> everyone loves sookie. Every man, woman, child, shifter, barn, star...just EVERYONE.


Lol! Yes, exactly.


----------



## Eliza Baum

cagnes said:


> I've got over 50 books in my "up next series" shelf on goodreads that I'm trying to whittle down to a reasonable number.


I never thought about it before, but I need one of these shelves! It might take me some time to get organized, but it would probably be worth it. I love UF and PNR, but I'm intimidated by all these gigantic series--a) trying to keep up with them, and b) having any hope of ever finishing them. I do much better with shorter series (say, a trilogy) that I can read all in one long weekend, but those are harder to find outside of YA, I think. I read a lot of YA, but I think UF, in particular, is better at the grown-up level.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Eliza Baum said:


> I never thought about it before, but I need one of these shelves! It might take me some time to get organized, but it would probably be worth it. I love UF and PNR, but I'm intimidated by all these gigantic series--a) trying to keep up with them, and b) having any hope of ever finishing them. I do much better with shorter series (say, a trilogy) that I can read all in one long weekend, but those are harder to find outside of YA, I think. I read a lot of YA, but I think UF, in particular, is better at the grown-up level.


I like the shorter series too, but I think we're in the minority. For a short-ish series, you might like the John Levitt books. There are 4 I think. Not much romance (although what is there is told from the guy POV and I think he did a great job of it. None of the typical paranormal romance lines for the hero!)

Or one that is just starting so is easier to keep up with is J.C. Daniels Blade Song--it's a cross between paranormal romance and UF. Bit on the violent side, but good stuff.

I tend to read three or four in a series and then wander off.


----------



## Eliza Baum

MariaESchneider said:


> I like the shorter series too, but I think we're in the minority. For a short-ish series, you might like the John Levitt books. There are 4 I think. Not much romance (although what is there is told from the guy POV and I think he did a great job of it. None of the typical paranormal romance lines for the hero!)
> 
> Or one that is just starting so is easier to keep up with is J.C. Daniels Blade Song--it's a cross between paranormal romance and UF. Bit on the violent side, but good stuff.


These both sound good. Added them to my TBR list. Thanks! 



MariaESchneider said:


> I tend to read three or four in a series and then wander off.


I do this, too.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Calling all UF Fans--I'm always gushing about Frank Tuttle's work--he happens to have a free Halloween short story up for a read:

http://www.franktuttle.com/podcast1/badluck.htm

(There is an audio of it, read by him. I'm not an audio person so I can't speak to whether it's any good in audio. I didn't listen.)

There's probably a way to direct link to the audio, but I can't figure it out. Just go to his blog and scroll through the very long current post. At the end of the post is the link to audio and html:

http://frank-tuttle.blogspot.com/

So, now you can get an idea of the characterization and atmosphere that is typical of many of his stories. This particular story involves YA characters, but I think it has some of his "classic" Tuttle style. I think you can save the HTML and send to your Kindle, (but you're kind of on your own there as I just read it online). Most of Tuttle's shorts are fairly long. This one too me 20 minutes or so to read. Good story with good development.


----------



## mscottwriter

I love these kinds of books as well. Sookie, of course,  but also:  and  and 

There are too many great UF/PNR titles out there, lol.


----------



## Atunah

Ahhhh, I need to stop adding things to my list  

Now witch based, I haven't read anything yet. I don't think I am ready yet for that  . 

I am starting to get confused with all these supernatural beings and stuff. Since each author and series has their own way of explaining things, reading a book in series from this and then that and back to another, I start mixing things up.  

I do find if funny that in for example Chicago Vampire series, Vampires are perfectly kissable and cut, but in the Kate Daniels series, Vampires are utterly disgusting slithering beings with on redeeming quality or anything human.  

I am perfectly fine with either way, as long as the stories and characters are well done. 

You know, this wandering off after 4 in a series is something I think I do too. When I go look back through my reading records, I haven't finished many series. The ones I do finish like the Fever series is at least done in 5 books. I think 5 is a number I like. Although I still like the Chicago Vampire series and I just devoured #5 after being    at the end of #4. 
Now there is only one left for now, #6 and then planned upcoming for who knows how long. 

But the longer I stop reading a series, the less likely I pick it up again. There is just so much stuff out there to read. 

I keep reading about Tuttle, I might have to give him a read. Not anytime soon though. 

Murphy's law is hitting me again where library wait lists are coming up all at the same time  . There have been weeks and many people in front of me. I staged it just right. But nooooo, they all come at once


----------



## mscottwriter

Atunah said:


> Ahhhh, I need to stop adding things to my list
> 
> Now witch based, I haven't read anything yet. I don't think I am ready yet for that .
> 
> I am starting to get confused with all these supernatural beings and stuff. Since each author and series has their own way of explaining things, reading a book in series from this and then that and back to another, I start mixing things up.
> 
> I do find if funny that in for example Chicago Vampire series, Vampires are perfectly kissable and cut, but in the Kate Daniels series, Vampires are utterly disgusting slithering beings with on redeeming quality or anything human.


Witch books are a lot of fun. Sometimes, I get tired of vamps and weres.

Lol about some vampires being kissable. Black Dagger Brotherhood vamps are definitely in that spectrum; although, the ones in the Patricia Briggs books are definitely not! Personally, I like vamps of the non-kissable kind (BDB is one exception!)


----------



## 41413

You really, REALLY have to stop reading the books after Obsidian Butterfly, but my favorite UF/PNR is still the first few Anita Blake books, by Laurell K Hamilton. They're classics.

Just... don't read Narcissus in Chains. Or anything after that. Trust me.


----------



## MariaESchneider

smreine said:


> You really, REALLY have to stop reading the books after Obsidian Butterfly, but my favorite UF/PNR is still the first few Anita Blake books, by Laurell K Hamilton. They're classics.
> 
> Just... don't read Narcissus in Chains. Or anything after that. Trust me.


What she said. Only I'm not even so sure about the Butterfly one. There was some stomach turning details in that one too if I recall correctly and I am trying very hard to forget I ever read anything in that series.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> Ahhhh, I need to stop adding things to my list
> 
> Now witch based, I haven't read anything yet. I don't think I am ready yet for that .
> 
> I am starting to get confused with all these supernatural beings and stuff. Since each author and series has their own way of explaining things, reading a book in series from this and then that and back to another, I start mixing things up.
> 
> I do find if funny that in for example Chicago Vampire series, Vampires are perfectly kissable and cut, but in the Kate Daniels series, Vampires are utterly disgusting slithering beings with on redeeming quality or anything human.
> 
> I am perfectly fine with either way, as long as the stories and characters are well done.
> 
> You know, this wandering off after 4 in a series is something I think I do too. When I go look back through my reading records, I haven't finished many series. The ones I do finish like the Fever series is at least done in 5 books. I think 5 is a number I like. Although I still like the Chicago Vampire series and I just devoured #5 after being   at the end of #4.
> Now there is only one left for now, #6 and then planned upcoming for who knows how long.
> 
> But the longer I stop reading a series, the less likely I pick it up again. There is just so much stuff out there to read.
> 
> I keep reading about Tuttle, I might have to give him a read. Not anytime soon though.
> 
> Murphy's law is hitting me again where library wait lists are coming up all at the same time . There have been weeks and many people in front of me. I staged it just right. But nooooo, they all come at once


WHAT You haven't tried witches YOU ARE SO MISSING OUT. Well, it's possible I'm biased. But my own bias aside, there's a great short story by Briggs that introduces a witch character. I will see if I can find it. I'm not sure if it was stand alone or not. It is a witch from the Alpha and Omega series.

The Kim Harrison series is pretty good and not a bad place to start with witches. Let me think. There are some AWESOME witches in J. C Daniel's Blade Song and if I recall your preferences, you like your Urban Fantasy leaning to romance, so that would fit the bill.


----------



## 41413

MariaESchneider said:


> What she said. Only I'm not even so sure about the Butterfly one. There was some stomach turning details in that one too if I recall correctly and I am trying very hard to forget I ever read anything in that series.


Obsidian Butterfly is my favorite. I must have read it a dozen times, but then again, I love the icky stuff! And Edward. Mmm... Edward.

But then the "gore ick" turns into "sex ick" in the books after that, and the "plot" turns into "people talking in circles about how much everyone loves Anita," and it's just awful.

Kim Harrison is a very good launching point for witchy UF. Kind of a must-read, actually. I'd consider her books to be a UF staple.


----------



## Atunah

Didn't I just say I can't add any more stuff?

Fine fine.  

I had to check what the last Anita Blake book was I read and it was 
The Killing Dance #6. So the next one would be Burnt Offerings. There are 2 books I haven't read yet before the Butterfly one. But I read the last I read back in July 2010 and since I keep reading how bad it gets, I might as well not pick it up again. 

I'll check on the Witches.  . I am going to need more shelves on goodreads to separate the creatures and beings in the books.  

I could have sworn I had a freebie from Kim Harrison, but its not showing up in my account. I know I have a witch freebie from a series. This is going to drive me nuts.

eat: sorry about any spell messes, I have a cat on me, sprawled and he is better after being sick. So he gets to do what he wants.  . Which means I have to twist sideways into a pretzel to type on my netbook that is precariously perched on the edge of the table.

Cat ownership is not for sissies.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> Didn't I just say I can't add any more stuff?
> 
> Fine fine.
> 
> I had to check what the last Anita Blake book was I read and it was
> The Killing Dance #6. So the next one would be Burnt Offerings. There are 2 books I haven't read yet before the Butterfly one. But I read the last I read back in July 2010 and since I keep reading how bad it gets, I might as well not pick it up again.
> 
> I'll check on the Witches. . I am going to need more shelves on goodreads to separate the creatures and beings in the books.
> 
> I could have sworn I had a freebie from Kim Harrison, but its not showing up in my account. I know I have a witch freebie from a series. This is going to drive me nuts.
> 
> eat: sorry about any spell messes, I have a cat on me, sprawled and he is better after being sick. So he gets to do what he wants. . Which means I have to twist sideways into a pretzel to type on my netbook that is precariously perched on the edge of the table.
> 
> Cat ownership is not for sissies.


Cat ownership is NOT for sissies. Definitely. You're not missing anything stopping at book 6. Really the best one was probably book one and book 2. After that, before the other stupid stuff, there were a couple of extremely violent ones that totally put me off.

If there was a Kim Harrison freebie, I'd be surprised. It's a very well-known series and I'd be bummed if one went free and I missed it.


----------



## Atunah

You'll have to be bummed, sorry. Dead Witch Walking by Harrison was a freebie on March 1st 2010.  

I finally found it. For some reason it didn't find it searching by author. 

Over the years I got some really good freebies. The first in the Fever series by Moning was also a freebie. That is how I got hooked.


----------



## 41413

I have three cats. All of them think that "SMR is reading" means "SMR is doing nothing whatsoever and needs to pet us all at once." I can't remember the last time I actually "read" my Kindle without a big fat cat laying on top of it.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> You'll have to be bummed, sorry. Dead Witch Walking by Harrison was a freebie on March 1st 2010.
> 
> I finally found it. For some reason it didn't find it searching by author.
> 
> Over the years I got some really good freebies. The first in the Fever series by Moning was also a freebie. That is how I got hooked.


Oh, I'd already read it. Although I'd probably have grabbed it for Kindle anyway...maybe. I can be contrary with books I've read. Or books I haven't for that matter....


----------



## Groggy1

MariaESchneider said:


> .... I can be contrary with books I've read. Or books I haven't for that matter....


so I get the feeling you might be a bit contrary....


----------



## MariaESchneider

Groggy1 said:


> so I get the feeling you might be a bit contrary....


Ha! I keep it well-hidden, I'll have you know...


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished _Biting Cold_, the 6th book in the Chicagoland Vampires. The next one is out in Feb. I think. I've really enjoyed this series so far -- love the two main characters and their chemistry together.

 

I'm not certain what I'll start next. I've heard great things about Ilona Andrews' series and the Signs of the Zodiac series by Vicki Pettersson comes highly recommended too. The first one in the series was a freebie some time ago.


----------



## 41413

I haven't read the Chicagoland Vampires series. Is it more on the PNR side, or UF side?


----------



## Trophywife007

smreine said:


> I haven't read the Chicagoland Vampires series. Is it more on the PNR side, or UF side?


Hmmm, hard to say. There's definitely a romance but there are also definitely supernatural type problems/mysteries to be solved, so it's not all about romance, although it's always kind of humming in the background. The series starts out with Merit being turned so you feel as if you're starting right at the beginning with her. I guess I'd call it PNR.

For my next read I'm looking into Molly Harper's "Nice Girls Don't" series.

   

She also wrote the "Naked Werewolf" books which I haven't read:


----------



## MariaESchneider

Trophywife007 said:


> Hmmm, hard to say. There's definitely a romance but there are also definitely supernatural type problems/mysteries to be solved, so it's not all about romance, although it's always kind of humming in the background. The series starts out with Merit being turned so you feel as if you're starting right at the beginning with her. I guess I'd call it PNR.
> 
> For my next read I'm looking into Molly Harper's "Nice Girls Don't" series.
> 
> 
> 
> She also wrote the "Naked Werewolf" books which I haven't read:


I liked Driving Mr. Dead by Molly Harper, but The werewolf book was a DNF. It was quite good until about halfway through where it sort of started wandering for me and then I wandered off. I think it was a bit too fluffy and obvious to me who the bad buy was and where it was going. Telegraphed a bit early. I still have it in paperback and may finish it. I really like her light writing style, but I found the plotting and writing a bit uneven in the werewolf one. Some of the scenes and development seemed so RUSHED to me that I found myself just getting annoyed so I stopped reading.


----------



## Atunah

Hmmm, I consider the Chicago Vampire series UF. 
For me PNR implies very much a romance, usually in the same book. So like the Ward Lover series. Still series but a couple per book. Maybe I am not really clear on UF. But when I pick up UF, I don't necessarily expect a romance. But I prefer those that have a strong romantic theme running through. So I usually try to pick UF with that in mind.  

So what would Sookie be then. I mean the series was kind of a who is who in doing Sookie  . 

I am agitated because the last of the released Chicago Vampire books (#6) has a wait list at my library. I am 10 out of 10 and nobody is turning it in until mid November.  . Then when I read that one I have to wait so looooooooooong for another new one. Its one of the few series I have encountered where I am really addicted too. There will be 2 new books I think in 2013.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Hmmm, I consider the Chicago Vampire series UF.
> For me PNR implies very much a romance, usually in the same book. So like the Ward Lover series. Still series but a couple per book. Maybe I am not really clear on UF. But when I pick up UF, I don't necessarily expect a romance. But I prefer those that have a strong romantic theme running through. So I usually try to pick UF with that in mind.
> 
> So what would Sookie be then. I mean the series was kind of a who is who in doing Sookie .
> 
> I am agitated because the last of the released Chicago Vampire books (#6) has a wait list at my library. I am 10 out of 10 and nobody is turning it in until mid November. . Then when I read that one I have to wait so looooooooooong for another new one. Its one of the few series I have encountered where I am really addicted too. There will be 2 new books I think in 2013.


Thanks for the clarification. I did start wondering about the differences, since there can be overlap. You bring up a good point -- that each book is not a single distinct romance in the Chicagoland series or in the Sookie Stackhouse series, so maybe both are UF. BDB does focus on a distinct couple in each book so that would be PNR. I like having a better definition. Thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007

MariaESchneider said:


> I liked Driving Mr. Dead by Molly Harper, but The werewolf book was a DNF. It was quite good until about halfway through where it sort of started wandering for me and then I wandered off. I think it was a bit too fluffy and obvious to me who the bad buy was and where it was going. Telegraphed a bit early. I still have it in paperback and may finish it. I really like her light writing style, but I found the plotting and writing a bit uneven in the werewolf one. Some of the scenes and development seemed so RUSHED to me that I found myself just getting annoyed so I stopped reading.


I very much appreciate the heads up on the werewolf series. Thank you!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I did start wondering about the differences, since there can be overlap. You bring up a good point -- that each book is not a single distinct romance in the Chicagoland series or in the Sookie Stackhouse series, so maybe both are UF. BDB does focus on a distinct couple in each book so that would be PNR. I like having a better definition. Thanks!


Or as a friend of mine would say (at least about the sookie ones) 'Her relationships are a red hot mess." So, no they aren't what you'd call "romantic" by any means. But I dunno. There is a pretty heavy focus on the relationship parts of Sookie, so I personally wouldn't call them UF. Well they are UF. But I am usually careful about recommending them as such because the relationships take over the plotting in a couple I read. Whether there was happily ever after or just saga in the end...so they aren't paranormal "romance" per se...


----------



## MichelleH

I fell hard into UF reading the Anita Blake series.  

However I think she (Hamilton) is a good example. Often the series start off with a bang but kind of fizzle as the books continue on.  Its kind of like how recording artists have a first album that's mind blowing but the second, third, fourth releases aren't as good.

Same goes for the Charlaine Harris books - I've read a few and wasn't wowed by them but kept on reading.
Kim Harrison - ok
Dresden Files - ok
Mercy Thompson - ok
Merry Gentry - Juicy 
Black Dagger Brotherhood - barf (but I don't like romance)  The names of the brothers were cool though.

I like more action in my fantasy and less romance.  It's been tough finding a good series, with likeable characters and exciting scenes.  

Maybe I want thriller urban fantasy.


----------



## cekilgore

What a lively topic already. This thread has really expanded my reading list! 



MariaESchneider said:


> Or as a friend of mine would say (at least about the sookie ones) 'Her relationships are a red hot mess."


Felt the same way, but I thought they were fun.

I had the same impression that others have mentioned about the Dark Hunter series by Sherrilyn Kenyon, as well as her League series (Science Fiction Romance) -very hit and miss.. sometimes it felt like she was trying too hard with coming up with unique scenes that she hasn't already written three times, or had an editor breathing down her neck. (maybe there is such a thing as too many volumes in a series? lol)

I actually just started Blade Song... and from what I've read in this thread I wont be disappointed.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Blade Song rocks.


----------



## Atunah

In my quest to defeat Murphy's law and work my way through the library loans, I started the 3rd in the Mercy Thomson series

I am liking this series. I get giggles out of the german they put in this series. 

I also just came back from the library to drop some stuff off and I picked up the book that has been in hold for me 
Karen Marie Moning - Iced


I am such a huge fan of the Fever series so I will give it a try. I am not a fan at all of Dani, who this is about but I figured I couldn't stand Mac either in the Fever series in the beginning. If anyone can make it work I guess its Moning.

I got the hard cover from the library as my local didn't have the ebook yet. It just came up at another library I have a card at with one copy and already like 50 people on wait list. . So I thought, I can handle paper.

HOLY COW that thing is heavy. Even when I read paper books, it was usually mass market for cost, unless it was Stephen King. I have to read King in hard cover. . The pages look fringed, I have no clue what the term for that is, they aren't even, like a homemade book it looks like. I actually made one back in cutting, school, sewing and gluing and all.

Anyway, it kind of looks cool with these pages and the font is large enough on white enough backround that I think I can read it fine. Its just so darn heavy  I wish the library hadn't glued the slip cover onto the book so I could take it off while reading. I get why they do it, but I always read my hard covers without that for protection and it just gets in the way.

And note to self, don't go to the library when they have toddler and baby time. Fighting baby mama's over parking spots is not for sissies.  . They are mean.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I also just came back from the library to drop some stuff off and I picked up the book that has been in hold for me
> Karen Marie Moning - Iced
> 
> 
> I got the hard cover from the library as my local didn't have the ebook yet. It just came up at another library I have a card at with one copy and already like 50 people on wait list. . So I thought, I can handle paper.


I'm amazed you got it so quickly from the library -- you must have put your name on the list right after it was announced. (Can you do that?)

I'm currently reading a couple of historicals but am thinking of  for my next PNR. So many books, too little reading time! Mr. 007 tries to not disturb me, but sometimes he can't help it.


----------



## Atunah

My library sends out a newsletter called "Wowbrary" every friday night. In there they put all the new books they added to the catalog sorted by genre.  I just happened to hit that one at the right time, so I was one of the first on the wait list. At that time they had only added it, but not ordered the books yet. But they have the books in the system at that time to put on hold, even if they haven't been shipped to the library yet. By the time mine was shipped across town there was a long wait list already. They all go to central first and from there ship out. I can "order" any library book from anywhere in the city and they will drive them to my local library. I love that system. Otherwise I would be screwed with romance as my local library is more stocked on kids stuff, non fiction and mystery than romance or UF. 

I also get to recommend stuff for them to add to the catalog and so far every one I put in the suggest, they added.  .


----------



## MariaESchneider

So long as a book is on the order list, I can get on the waiting list at my library.  So for popular series, check with your library once there's a title and a pub date.  Some books simply won't work this way (I don't know why, but sometimes I see a pub date and the library says they do not).  But yeah, you can actually get on a wait list sometimes 6 months before the book is out.  AND sometimes if the wait list is already getting long, the library will decide to order more copies...


----------



## Atunah

I finished



and holy cow . That is all I got. 

Now why didn't I wait for this trilogy to be published complete? . And how long do I have to wait now for the rest. Arggggg.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I finished
> 
> 
> 
> and holy cow . That is all I got.
> 
> Now why didn't I wait for this trilogy to be published complete? . And how long do I have to wait now for the rest. Arggggg.


I'm eager to read it but not eager to be on the hook waiting for the next ones. At least Fever was about half-way finished before I began the first one. On one hand I envy someone who was able to read all five back to back, on the other hand it was fun to read discussion postings on who Barons might be, etc.

I finished reading "The Vampire King" by Heather Killough-Walden and enjoyed it quite a lot. There's a bit of world-building and introduction of characters you'll be supposedly seeing more of in future installments but it's worth having patience. The various types of supernatural characters make this series a bit different than the usual broody/sexy vamp book (not that there's anything wrong with that!) I have The Phantom King ready to go next.


----------



## drenfrow

I just finished the Kate Daniels series.  I listened to all five books, back-to-back.  The series started out good and by book three I was in love.  Excellent series.  I like that each book does have a resolved ending while still being open for the next book.  I am just very sad now that I have to wait until next year some time for the next book.

If anyone is a Kevin Hearne fan the next book is out Nov. 27.


----------



## GreenThumb

drenfrow said:


> If anyone is a Kevin Hearne fan the next book is out Nov. 27.












I think the next Harry Dresden book is due out the same day. What to read first, what to read first?!


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished reading  which was the precursor to  and 

I have to say I'm enjoying these stories very much... A couple of scenes in some of the stories get a bit "gritty" but overall very good. I like the world she has built along with the characters.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Ilona Andrews and Patricia Briggs might be my favorite authors. Love the Edge series and was kind of sad to hear her say she wasn't going to be writing any more in that after the next one comes out. I thought the ending of the last Alpha and Omega book was awesome and feel like the wait for the next book is going to last forever. 

I haven't read the Fever series, the description doesn't really grab me for some reason but I'm going to try it out since so many of you say it's good. If it sucks I'm holding you all accountable.   Also added Some Girls Bite based on thread recommendations. 

Dresden Files, I agree with what someone else posted about Butcher putting too much into the books. They're good but I can't read them back to back. Just when I think nothing else can go wrong or he couldn't possible juggle anything else something new happens.

Count me in with the disappointed in Sookie Stackhouse. I loved the first books, was so happy when she wound up with Eric, but ever since the TV show came out I feel like they've gone down hill.


----------



## Tony Richards

Kristine McKinley said:


> Count me in with the disappointed in Sookie Stackhouse. I loved the first books, was so happy when she wound up with Eric, but ever since the TV show came out I feel like they've gone down hill.


I enjoyed the first few Sookies too. Haven't read the later ones. If they've been affected by the TV show, then that's a genuine shame, because the written series and the show are two entirely seperate entities.


----------



## Trophywife007

One PNR series I've enjoyed that hasn't been mentioned yet in this thread is "_Vampires in America_" by D. B Reynolds. The first two books center more on one couple then the later books move on to other couples. The first one in the series, "Raphael" is $2.99 right now.


----------



## Atunah

I finished 

2nd in the Kate Daniels series.

And holy cow .

On goodreads I said its like going down the rabbit hole, in Technicolor . No giant mushroom, but a splendid walk-in turtle coven command center complete with squishy tongue carpeting. 

I think Kate might be my favorite UF heroine, replacing Merit for now.

This series is a total trip. Crazy monsters too and the writing gets me right at the scene.

I am trying to figure out the series though and on goodreads they place Kate Daniels world after #5, but before another magic book. Ugh, I hate these mishmash of series where I can't figure out what is in order.


----------



## Angela Brown

Atunah said:


> I finished
> 
> 2nd in the Kate Daniels series.
> 
> And holy cow .
> 
> On goodreads I said its like going down the rabbit hole, in Technicolor . No giant mushroom, but a splendid walk-in turtle coven command center complete with squishy tongue carpeting.
> 
> I think Kate might be my favorite UF heroine, replacing Merit for now.
> 
> This series is a total trip. Crazy monsters too and the writing gets me right at the scene.
> 
> I am trying to figure out the series though and on goodreads they place Kate Daniels world after #5, but before another magic book. Ugh, I hate these mishmash of series where I can't figure out what is in order.


Wow! I've got a paperback of this novel waiting on me to getting around to reading it. I better speed up the process so I can get to this one. I've heard so many wonderful things about Ilona Andrews.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Atunah said:


> I finished
> 
> 2nd in the Kate Daniels series.
> 
> And holy cow .
> 
> On goodreads I said its like going down the rabbit hole, in Technicolor . No giant mushroom, but a splendid walk-in turtle coven command center complete with squishy tongue carpeting.
> 
> I think Kate might be my favorite UF heroine, replacing Merit for now.
> 
> This series is a total trip. Crazy monsters too and the writing gets me right at the scene.
> 
> I am trying to figure out the series though and on goodreads they place Kate Daniels world after #5, but before another magic book. Ugh, I hate these mishmash of series where I can't figure out what is in order.


Gunmetal Magic should be read after Magic Slays, it's a very good book but your order will be messed up if you read it before then. It's not yet as confusing as the Dark Hunter series with it's Dream Hunter and all the other tie ins and hopefully it never gets that way.


----------



## 41413

Have you guys picked up the newest Dresden Files yet?


----------



## Johnson.Books

A really good urban fantasy/romance novel is Legend by Marie Lu. It is a trilogy, and the second installment comes out this January . . . yay! If you want a quick synopsis, it takes place in a dystopian future where the government is hiding truths from the public, and involves a boy that is the most wanted criminal in the country, and a girl, who is a military prodigy that takes it upon herself to avenge her brothers death, in which the boy is the number one suspect.


----------



## Atunah

I just finished the 6th in the Chigaco Vampire series. I love this series. . Gnomes, walking talking gnomes 


But now I have to wait until February I think for the next one . Or longer since those books are very high priced so I read them through the library and that takes some extra time to get them.

I had planned on pacing myself on this series so I would be closer to the next release, but whats the point. There will be another release after that one


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I just finished the 6th in the Chigaco Vampire series. I love this series. . Gnomes, walking talking gnomes
> 
> 
> But now I have to wait until February I think for the next one . Or longer since those books are very high priced so I read them through the library and that takes some extra time to get them.
> 
> I had planned on pacing myself on this series so I would be closer to the next release, but whats the point. There will be another release after that one


I really love the Chicagoland Vampires series... don't know if I'll be able to wait for the price to come down!

I just finished reading  which is the most recent in the Vampires in America series by D. B. Reynolds. It's PNR, and completely different from Chicagoland, but I have been enjoying it.

Next, I'm considering  or 

Both are the latest in series I've been enjoying... but I may start the Demonica series by Larissa Ione. The first in that series is .

I haven't read anything yet by this author, so if anyone is familiar with her, let me know what you think.

I don't know why I keep putting off the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews... guess I keep waiting for a huge chunk of time that I can devote solely to reading through it... not likely to happen soon!


----------



## Tony Richards

smreine said:


> Have you guys picked up the newest Dresden Files yet?


Yes, I certainly have.


----------



## dawnaraver

Love, love, love PRN and Uf. Right now, I am totally into Darynda Jones Charley Is Davidson series. It rocks!


----------



## MariaESchneider

dawnaraver said:


> Love, love, love PRN and Uf. Right now, I am totally into Darynda Jones Charley Is Davidson series. It rocks!


Is that the one that takes place in NM? Or the ...one that starts out with a vehicle accident...boy. I'm starting to run some of these together!


----------



## Trophywife007

dawnaraver said:


> Love, love, love PRN and Uf. Right now, I am totally into Darynda Jones Charley Is Davidson series. It rocks!


I've heard about that series. What do you like about it?


----------



## MariaESchneider

Trophywife007 said:


> I've heard about that series. What do you like about it?


I looked it up and it is the one in NM. I thought the book (first one) started of really strong with some awesome mystery elements. Sadly, for me, it fell apart by the end. The characters were really intriguing until the reveal (which just seemed a bit too convenient and...otherworldly for my tastes). But the writing is fairly strong. I think it was just some of the elements are elements that rarely work for me so I can't entirely blame the author, more the theme. Some of the things in the book rely on taking place in the "dream state" which is one of the themes that isn't my favorite. I can't mention the other theme because that is part of the reveal at the end so I don't want to spoil it. I didn't continue to the second book and don't plan too, but again, I think the writing is pretty crisp and paced well.


----------



## courtyoung

I adore PRN and UF and it looks like this thread is full of amazing recommendations. I seriously just added about 10 new titles to my list of books to read. Looks like a half-price book trip is in my near future!


----------



## Atunah

I just finished the first in the Celta series


It was really weird. . Good things are that cats can by familiars in that world. The world is on another planet and 400 years ago colonists came. So they have first families and grand families or something like that. Its kind of set up like a society in the 1800's. Class system. Just that they use magic. The higher up the more "flair". Now the cats. 

They can telepathically communicate with their familiars. And the main cat in this book "thinks" a LOT. And its scarily accurate. Or what I assume as a human being owned by a cat thinks of accurate. 

The bad parts for me was the romance. I am not a fan of the fated stuff too much. That is the theme here, heartmates.

But anytime I read the term womanflesh in a romance, I cringe.

I was also totally confused at the beginning. You just kind of drop into the world without any explanations on anything.

And the Hero sometimes reverts to Tarzan speak. Me Tarzan, you Jane, mine. .

So it was interesting as far as world building, but didn't come together for me totally. The romance was seriously lacking though. Not sure if I read more in the series. I had to get this in library mass paperback and it was a bit difficult to read.


----------



## drenfrow

Free book!

I got an email message from Debora Geary's website that she is allowing people who have bought her book _A Modern Witch_ to gift an ebook copy of it to someone. It's the first book in the Modern Witch series. It's a fun, feel-good series, nothing gritty whatsoever. If anyone is interested, I'll gift it the first person to PM me with their email address. It will show up on your Kindle through Amazon on Christmas day. Don't be shy! First one to PM me gets it!


----------



## 41413

Atunah said:


> I just finished the first in the Celta series
> 
> 
> It was really weird. . Good things are that cats can by familiars in that world. The world is on another planet and 400 years colonists came. So they have first families and grand families or something like that. Its kind of set up like a society in the 1800's. Class system. Just that they use magic. The higher up the more "flair". Now the cats.
> 
> They can telepathically communicate with their familiars. And the main cat in this book "thinks" a LOT. And its scarily accurate. Or what I assume as a human being owned by a cat thinks of accurate.
> 
> The bad parts for me was the romance. I am not a fan of the fated stuff too much. That is the theme here, heartmates.
> 
> But anytime I read the term womanflesh in a romance, I cringe.
> 
> I was also totally confused at the beginning. You just kind of drop into the world without any explanations on anything.
> 
> And the Hero sometimes reverts to Tarzan speak. Me Tarzan, you Jane, mine. .
> 
> So it was interesting as far as world building, but didn't come together for me totally. The romance was seriously lacking though. Not sure if I read more in the series. I had to get this in library mass paperback and it was a bit difficult to read.


   

Bwahahahaha, this analysis gave me a good laugh. WOMAN. MY WOMAN.

On the bright side, cats.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah cats  . At times its funny. You got the Hero going Me Tarzan you Jane and Zanth the cat going "Me Me Pet NOW". Or some such thing. 

I did like the teleporting. Its like, look I am over here, now look I am over there. And yes, Hero teleports onto a horse. Now look, I am on a horse  . 

I have never read anything like that one, that is for sure.


----------



## 41413

I kind of want this. But it's $7.99 for Kindle, and it looks like my local library doesn't have it... guess I have to read something less cracked out for Christmas.

Speaking of cats, did you see this is on sale for 99c today? It's not UF/PNR, but you seem like someone who might appreciate cat sleuths, and I'm pretty sure there's no caveman talk.


----------



## Atunah

Cat sleuths, is that the new hot genre? . I 'll check it out. That's just what we need, more nosy cats. 

I had to order Heartmate at my library. Well I mean I suggested it to purchase and they did. I was the first one to get that copy. There are still 11 folks on the wait list now. . I am a good suggester I think. I suggested 8 books so far and they bought 7 of them.

Another one I suggested and I am starting right now is 


I love this theme. It sounds like the first Terminator movie which I loved, up to when the hero was killed of course. . So this I expect to be in that vein, but with my HEA 

I wish there was more futuristic stuff out there. I file all that stuff under PNR. I know it doesn't really go there, but I don't know where else to put it. Sci fi romance I don't think is wide spread like that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Cat sleuths, is that the new hot genre? . I 'll check it out. That's just what we need, more nosy cats.


Not new: 

That's the first in the Mrs Murphy series co written by Rita Mae Brown and her cat Sneaky Pie. Here's the full list:

1. Wish You Were Here (1990)
2. Rest In Pieces (1992)
3. Murder at Monticello (1994)
aka Or, Old Sins
4. Pay Dirt, or Adventures at Ash Lawn (1995)
5. Murder, She Meowed (1996)
6. Murder on the Prowl (199
7. Cat on the Scent (1999)
8. Pawing Through the Past (2000)
9. Claws and Effect (2001)
10. Catch As Cat Can (2002)
11. The Tail of the Tip-Off (2003)
12. Whisker of Evil (2004)
13. Cat's Eyewitness (2005)
14. Sour Puss (2006)
15. Puss 'n Cahoots (2007)
16. The Purrfect Murder (200
17. Santa Clawed (200
18. Cat of the Century (2010)
19. Hiss of Death (2011)
20. The Big Cat Nap (2012)
21. Sneaky Pie for President (2012)
22. The Litter of the Law (2013)

Not romances. . . .but definitely feature cat sleuths. 

Just thought I'd share: Back to your regularly scheduled PNR thread.


----------



## 41413

Yeah, cat sleuths is a whole genre. It blew my mind when I discovered that. I can't imagine _my _cats sleuthing--unless it was for something new of mine to shred.  Of course, I didn't think any of my lazy fluffballs could be mousers, either, and I do occasionally find murder presents outside my bedroom, so...

I once read a paranormal romance where a guy's cat fell in love with him and turned human so that she could be with him, but now I can't recall the title. Hrm. I'll have to dig around. It's not futuristic, though.


----------



## Atunah

Oh my goodness, who would have thunk 

My cat is laughing his furry butt off at the suggestion he do some sleuthing work. . Not sure how he would be able to work that in his very full daily schedule anyway. All that sleeping to be done. And then the howling at 5 am .



> I once read a paranormal romance where a guy's cat fell in love with him and turned human so that she could be with him, but now I can't recall the title. Hrm. I'll have to dig around. It's not futuristic, though.


That's kind of   . Or is it.


----------



## 41413

My reaction was definitely , times a million.


----------



## 41413

Ah ha, I found it!



That's the Kindle version, but my mom had the mass market paperback version with the creepy cover where the naked guy is kissing his cat.


----------



## Atunah

I actually find the old cover better. On that new one the lady looks like a grinning loony. I mean look at that face.  .
I'd rather be kissing the cat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

smreine said:


> . . . . . but my mom had the mass market paperback version with the creepy cover where the naked guy is kissing his cat.


O.K. I was going with . Maybe even   But that's just


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I don't like PNR, but I am enjoying urban fantasy (though I'm not as well read in the genre as I'd like to be).


----------



## Atunah

Krista D. Ball said:


> I don't like PNR, but I am enjoying urban fantasy (though I'm not as well read in the genre as I'd like to be).


I felt like the last one that didn't know about UF as a genre. I am pretty sure my first read was the Fever series by Moning.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Atunah said:


> I felt like the last one that didn't know about UF as a genre. I am pretty sure my first read was the Fever series by Moning.


I didn't read it because the few books I'd read were very clearly PNR and that just annoyed me. Then, I'd made a comment that I'd listen to James Marsters read the phone book, was promptly recommended the Dresden Files, and then I fell in love


----------



## 41413

Publishers seem to have a challenging time distinguishing between UF and PNR, so I can see why you would have been annoyed. I grabbed this book by Allison Pang:



The cover's done more in UF style, and it's generally presented as UF, but the whole thing turned out to be about the relationship between Abby and Brystion and all of their sexy times. I don't _mind _PNR, necessarily, and sexy times are okay with me--but gosh darnit, when I pick up a book to read UF, I want to read UF. (I did like the perverted miniature unicorn in that book, though.)


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Thanks for the heads up. I had her series on my TBR list because I thought it was UF.


----------



## Trophywife007

smreine said:


> Publishers seem to have a challenging time distinguishing between UF and PNR,...


Me too.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Trophywife007 said:


> Me too.


The publishers do it on purpose. I read a romance book that happened to have a lady who could "understand" cats (as if!) and they labeled it UF. The book really lacked any real UF--there was only ONE place in the book where she "talked" to a cougar and it "appeared" to understand her type of thing. It could sort of be listed as paranormal romance, but honestly. It was just a romance book (with a mystery) and one little paranormal element thrown in.

But the publishers like to label things as...whatever is currently selling!

(And by publishers, yeah, I include indies in that statement.  )


----------



## Atunah

It is kind of hard to figure out. But UF has the same issue there than romance in general has. I find so much stuff now that is suppose to be romance, be it PNR or otherwise and it is anything but. But romance sells, so if there is any kind of sexy time or relation ship in it, they stick it into romance. With UF I go into it with a different expectation. 
There is dark and dreary UF that has little to no romance in it. There is the stuff that has romance, but not in the genre sense and some have a little more and usually spread out over many books. None of those are genre romance. Relation ships and romance and all that are a normal human emotion, so I think its normal to find it in all kinds of genres. Would be weird if it wasn't. 
When I read Sookie Stackhouse and Anita Blake, I never knew where it was going and that was the fun of it. Same when I started the Fever series. 

I learned to read review and comments from peeps on goodreads now before I dig into UF, or romance for that matter. It has become more muddled lately rather than clear. Lots of stuff is being published and being stuck anywhere it might make the biggest profit. And now we have the addition of YA that can also go either way. 

I need a flowchart  

I do know that I am getting slightly overwhelmed and tired of everything being series. And in UF its especially all the female leaders that start blending into one another. And I count Harry Dresden too as he acts like a girl most of the time  . He just wears more clothes.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> It is kind of hard to figure out. But UF has the same issue there than romance in general has. I find so much stuff now that is suppose to be romance, be it PNR or otherwise and it is anything but. But romance sells, so if there is any kind of sexy time or relation ship in it, they stick it into romance. With UF I go into it with a different expectation.
> There is dark and dreary UF that has little to no romance in it. There is the stuff that has romance, but not in the genre sense and some have a little more and usually spread out over many books. None of those are genre romance. Relation ships and romance and all that are a normal human emotion, so I think its normal to find it in all kinds of genres. Would be weird if it wasn't.
> When I read Sookie Stackhouse and Anita Blake, I never knew where it was going and that was the fun of it. Same when I started the Fever series.
> 
> I learned to read review and comments from peeps on goodreads now before I dig into UF, or romance for that matter. It has become more muddled lately rather than clear. Lots of stuff is being published and being stuck anywhere it might make the biggest profit. And now we have the addition of YA that can also go either way.
> 
> I need a flowchart
> 
> I do know that I am getting slightly overwhelmed and tired of everything being series. And in UF its especially all the female leaders that start blending into one another. And I count Harry Dresden too as he acts like a girl most of the time . He just wears more clothes.


And there there is the "flame" rating on romance...because you can have sweet romance all the way to not sweet...I like that allromanceebooks.com has flame ratings right on every book. THAT is a great idea.

I like a break from series too, but I can tell you since there appears to be less money/popularity in it, you won't find it very often...I really used to enjoy romance BECAUSE it wasn't a series of "these two and then these two or their kids and their grandkids..." I just finished The Fire Rose by Mercedes Lackey--definitely romance as the main theme and easily stand alone. But it was a bit too "simple" in development for my tastes (it's definitely a one flame, but the failings were more in things were just "too easy" when it came to the relationship and they mystery).

Luckily there are lots of books.

I laughed at your Dresden comment.


----------



## Atunah

Is there even any UF out there that is not a series? Or any new PNR? Its hard to find any. I actually been reading more backlist stuff just so I can have the stand alone once in a while. But those aren't PNR or UF. 

I started to put everything I read and started of series into the fictfact site. So I can keep up with series. I am not even done by a long shot, I barely started and I am already at 135 series I have now listed that I either started, finished or about to start. Many of them PNR and UF.   . My problem now is that I have a hard time sticking with any. Once I quit I forget all about it and just don't care anymore. It gets exhausting. And they never end. When I think I am getting closer to the end, there are like 10 more releases in the series. When I read the Fever series I liked that it was 5 books and that was it. Or was it.  . Now that one is getting continued to at least a total of like 10 books. 

I quit Anita Blake at around 7 or 8. Can't recall as I already forgot. Sookie I never finished either. How can I possible ever finish any of those series if they just keep going and going.  

I am getting to old with my puny human life span to finish all this stuff. With my OCD I have to read series in very strict order, I can't skip a book. But I am always still looking for the next entertaining read so what the heck am I suppose to do.  

I am so behind on a lot of stuff that sometimes it takes the fun out or reading. Then I just want to pick something totally unrelated and read. Until I start looking for the next exiting read that is.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> Is there even any UF out there that is not a series? Or any new PNR? Its hard to find any. I actually been reading more backlist stuff just so I can have the stand alone once in a while. But those aren't PNR or UF.
> 
> I started to put everything I read and started of series into the fictfact site. So I can keep up with series. I am not even done by a long shot, I barely started and I am already at 135 series I have now listed that I either started, finished or about to start. Many of them PNR and UF.  . My problem now is that I have a hard time sticking with any. Once I quit I forget all about it and just don't care anymore. It gets exhausting. And they never end. When I think I am getting closer to the end, there are like 10 more releases in the series. When I read the Fever series I liked that it was 5 books and that was it. Or was it. . Now that one is getting continued to at least a total of like 10 books.
> 
> I quit Anita Blake at around 7 or 8. Can't recall as I already forgot. Sookie I never finished either. How can I possible ever finish any of those series if they just keep going and going.
> 
> I am getting to old with my puny human life span to finish all this stuff. With my OCD I have to read series in very strict order, I can't skip a book. But I am always still looking for the next entertaining read so what the heck am I suppose to do.
> 
> I am so behind on a lot of stuff that sometimes it takes the fun out or reading. Then I just want to pick something totally unrelated and read. Until I start looking for the next exiting read that is.


I think there are a few (the Fire Rose as mentioned above; it was probably PNR before there was such a category and I think it was intended to be stand alone). But I generally lean to UF when selecting; I generally like the romance to be a subplot or equal, but only rarely the main carry. If pressed I could probably find a few that weren't series, but I'd have to think about it.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I've thought of a couple:

Unicorn on Speed Dial - UF.  I've talked to the author (fan mail!) and she has no intention of writing another book in the same setting.  It could easily do with another book, the setting is so great, but she's writing other stuff.  This is in the cozy arena.

Not sure if the author intends to write additional books:  UF:  The Man Who Crossed Worlds -- no cozy; dark UF.  Not much of a romantic bent, but kind of a hint at a possible.

A. Lee Martinez.  I don't think he writes any series.  His "The Automatic Detective" is definitely UF (I think there was probably a romantic subplot, but I can't remember off the top of my head).

When Demons Walk - Patricia Briggs.  There is another book in the same "world" but I don't think the characters overlap.  One of the best fantasy/romance books I've ever read. Probably a flame rating of? 2?  

Memory of Fire - Holly Lisle.  I don't think this ever became a series.  Good fantasy/romance.  She has at least one more...no, I think she has several that are stand alone.  She has at least two contemporary setting romance that could easily be called paranormal romance.  Let me think.  something about Rain and something about dancing are in the titles.  The one about Rain was quite good.  I really loved it.  The ... "Last Girl Dancing?"  Was...not my thing.  She has one called...something like "Deal with the Devil" that is stand alone romance and great fun.  I See You is stand alone romance, I think--not a series.  Oh-oh!!  Minerva Wakes.  GREAT paranormal romance/UF.  I'd lean it to PNR.  Awesome stand alone.  

Heir Apparent by Vivian Vande Velde.  Pretty sure that would be fantasy/romance (it's YA) and has a romantic bent.  

See, I knew there were some.  I can think of a few others, but I've babbled long enough.


----------



## drenfrow

The UF versus PNR discussion reminds me of the old Reese's commercials where the line was "You got peanut butter on my chocolate!", "No, you got chocolate on my peanut butter!".  Is it a fantasy with some romance elements or a romance with some fantasy elements?  It does make it tricky to label because the distinctions get blurred.


----------



## MariaESchneider

drenfrow said:


> The UF versus PNR discussion reminds me of the old Reese's commercials where the line was "You got peanut butter on my chocolate!", "No, you got chocolate on my peanut butter!". Is it a fantasy with some romance elements or a romance with some fantasy elements? It does make it tricky to label because the distinctions get blurred.


I think everyone has their own personal lines in the sand. And most of us are willing to read into some overlap. But the industry just wants us to buy it all...so narrowing labels is not in their best interests!


----------



## 41413

Personally, I prefer series, but I like them to be contained--three or four books with one major arc, ideally. I can't think of an UF series that did this off the top of my head, so I'm thinking back to my YA fantasy loves right now: Tamora Pierce and Christopher Pike's Last Vampire series (before it went crappy and got updated). I especially love how Tamora Pierce had the shared universe, but she did "quintets" about completely different characters and situations, with occasional crossovers.

I kinda give up on even my favorite series after book... oh, ten or so. Lookin' at you, Anita Blake and your harem of long-haired men that are still gushing on everything twenty books running.

(On an unrelated note, I wish I could turn off my signature when talking in the readers section of KB--seems kind of like a conflict of interest to be snarking about series with book covers below my name.  Tacky, SMR, tacky.)


----------



## JRTomlin

smreine said:


> Personally, I prefer series, but I like them to be contained--three or four books with one major arc, ideally. I can't think of an UF series that did this off the top of my head, so I'm thinking back to my YA fantasy loves right now: Tamora Pierce and Christopher Pike's Last Vampire series (before it went crappy and got updated). I especially love how Tamora Pierce had the shared universe, but she did "quintets" about completely different characters and situations, with occasional crossovers.
> 
> I kinda give up on even my favorite series after book... oh, ten or so. Lookin' at you, Anita Blake and your harem of long-haired men that are still gushing on everything twenty books running.
> 
> (On an unrelated note, I wish I could turn off my signature when talking in the readers section of KB--seems kind of like a conflict of interest to be snarking about series with book covers below my name.  Tacky, SMR, tacky.)


Meh. People have the option of turning signatures off. I discuss battle scenes with obvious war fiction in my sig and don't feel bad about it. 

We read as well as write, after all.


----------



## Atunah

JRTomlin said:


> Meh. People have the option of turning signatures off. I discuss battle scenes with obvious war fiction in my sig and don't feel bad about it.
> 
> We read as well as write, after all.


I agree. Doesn't bother me in the least. We are all readers here. 

And thanks Maria for digging up some standalones. Its not that I totally hate series, its just that when one has to start so many since everything is one, its hard to feel any sense of accomplishment. Does that make any sense? I always feel like I am behind everywhere I talk with readers about various stuff. Then I feel like I need to catch up with this and that and my head starts hurting 

I think the only series I can think of where I don't think I will get tired at any time soon is the "In Death" series. Its also the first one where I get more of a feeling of watching a really good TV series with great episodes. Rather than cliffhanger thingies that are prevalent in the UF worlds. It means I can read at my own pace, rather then feeling the pressure of the "what the heck happens next OMG next book wont be out for 6 month"


----------



## NoreeCosper

I'm kind of new to this discussion, but I can reply to the OP.

I got started on UF with Laurel K. Hamilton when i was still in high school. Unfortunately, I'm really disappointed how her books have turned out. I stopped reading the Anita Blake series a while ago when it just switch to mostly sex and no plot. However, I still love Urban Fantasy. Some of my favorites are Jim Butcher's Dresden Files, Ilona Andrews's Kade Daniels series, and Patricia Briggs's Mercy Thompson series. I would have to say I prefer more UF to PNR, though I like a little bit of romance in it.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> I agree. Doesn't bother me in the least. We are all readers here.
> 
> And thanks Maria for digging up some standalones. Its not that I totally hate series, its just that when one has to start so many since everything is one, its hard to feel any sense of accomplishment. Does that make any sense? I always feel like I am behind everywhere I talk with readers about various stuff. Then I feel like I need to catch up with this and that and my head starts hurting
> 
> I think the only series I can think of where I don't think I will get tired at any time soon is the "In Death" series. Its also the first one where I get more of a feeling of watching a really good TV series with great episodes. Rather than cliffhanger thingies that are prevalent in the UF worlds. It means I can read at my own pace, rather then feeling the pressure of the "what the heck happens next OMG next book wont be out for 6 month"


Yeah, I get that. And sometimes I just want to read a book and not feel like "I'm starting a new series." I want to just read and be done with it. Sometimes a series feels like more of a commitment that I care to take on--even though I often drop series. I like the feeling of just reading a book. I think I'd write more stand alones if there were more call for them, but even I admit it's nice to be able to pick up a "known good author and good series" when you just want to read something good!!!

I must confess I stopped reading the In Death series a while back. I did read more in the series than a lot of series, but the last one I had as a "sure thing" read...I haven't read and eventually I gave it to the library because it was a hardback (it was given to me so I felt it was time to pass it on. And since my library caries her, I knew they'd have it when I changed my mind.)


----------



## neaughea

I love love love Sarra Cannon's Peachville High series, deals with demons and witches it is very cool! I also loved Addison Moore's Celestra series! And one really great series was White Space by Sean Platt and David Wright it sucked me in and I can't wait for the next in the series.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've just finished two series by Larissa Ione. The first is her "Demonica" series:

    .

The Demonica series goes right into her "Lords of Deliverance" series:

   

I think both of these series are solid reads. There is a lot of world building at the beginning and sometimes I felt as if I needed a cheat sheet to keep track of the names but Ione has built an interesting place and a cast of characters that are engaging. Her plots are creative and not repetitive. She has subplots going on (kind of like JR Ward) but they don't overshadow or take away from the main plot. It is mythology mixed with an urban setting.

If I were assigning stars, overall I'd give both series 4 with a couple of installments at 5. Some of the books seemed a bit longer than normal (not saying that's necessarily bad) and there were some places where I felt things were lagging but after reading all 9, I'm missing them and looking forward to the next one due out in the fall.


----------



## Atunah

I remember reading "Pleasure Unbound" because it was a freebie back in early 2009. Those were the day of getting some fantastic freebies. Sigh. 
I remember really liking it, but for some reason I got into reading so many different series at once then, that it kind of slipped my mind. I think I want to read the next. At least now there are more books out and I don't have to wait.  . The positives of waiting.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> ... At least now there are more books out and I don't have to wait. . The positives of waiting.


Plus, it's less confusing when characters/agencies/situations keep popping up, to have just read the previous book so you don't have to rack your brain trying to remember who, what, where, when you saw them previously. There are so many characters who reoccur in this series. It's nice to "see" them again and I love the continuity, but it's also nice not to have to do a search to remember.


----------



## Trophywife007

NoreeCosper said:


> ... I got started on UF with Laurel K. Hamilton when i was still in high school. Unfortunately, I'm really disappointed how her books have turned out. I stopped reading the Anita Blake series a while ago when it just switch to mostly sex and no plot...


I have heard a lot about Anita Blake -- from many who agree with you and also have given up. Some have even stuck with her through the most recent installment (20th? 21st?) and are now finally throwing in the towel. I have heard some positive things about the Merry Gentry series. I read the first one but haven't gone any further.


----------



## Atunah

Goodness, took me a while to find this thread in the cellar. 

I just picked up the latest and 7th in the Chicago Vampires at the library. I was first in line. 
Costs too much in Kindle, but these are in trade size so not too bad to read in paper for my eyes.



Can't wait to read it. I love this series.

I need something to get me out of my reading slump. Not sure if its a slump or just more a reading restlessness.

After that the next 2 UF I will work in are another in the Kate Daniels series and in the Mercy Thompson series. I am still in the earlier books on those. I am trying to get caught up at least on some of the series I am reading.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Goodness, took me a while to find this thread in the cellar.
> 
> I just picked up the latest and 7th in the Chicago Vampires at the library. I was first in line.
> Costs too much in Kindle, but these are in trade size so not too bad to read in paper for my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to read it. I love this series.


I really enjoy that series as well, but I'll try to wait for the price to come down a bit.

I finally renewed my library card so I have access to overdrive here... they don't have a lot of choices, but I was able to check out Iced by Karen Moning and hope to get to it this week.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

Atunah said:


> Goodness, took me a while to find this thread in the cellar.


I'm glad you did! I'm a little lazy and only o a couple pages back. I never saw this thread!

Iced is fantastic! I know Danny is a bit rough now but that is what I love about Moning's writing. The characters grow. I could sing Moning's praises all day long. I love everything about her books. Honestly, I'm probably over the top with it, but I can't help myself. I'm completely hooked on her writing.

Kate Daniels and Patricia Briggs are my runner ups. I couldn't get past book 3 or 4 (can't remember anymore) with Sookie Stackhouse.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've been enjoying the Elder Races series by Thea Harrison.

    

These links don't include all the novellas that are also part of the series. I've been enjoying these. It has a number mythological type shifters: dragons, gryphons, etc. in addition to vampires (not the main emphasis). The first and the last books listed deal with the main couple, Pia and Dragos. Highly recommended!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Trophywife007 said:


> I really enjoy that series as well, but I'll try to wait for the price to come down a bit.
> 
> I finally renewed my library card so I have access to overdrive here... they don't have a lot of choices, but I was able to check out Iced by Karen Moning and hope to get to it this week.


I must confess, I WANTED to like Iced, but I just couldn't. The whole age thing really, really bothered me.


----------



## Trophywife007

Luvmy5brats said:


> I must confess, I WANTED to like Iced, but I just couldn't. The whole age thing really, really bothered me.


I'm in the middle of it right now and so far, so good... although I confess, I keep waiting to hear from Mac & Barrons!


----------



## Atunah

I didn't know how I was going to feel about Iced. I didn't really like Dani much in the Fever books. But for me it has nothing to do with the age. I can tune out reality and think about the world they are living in. So her being 14 is not like a 14 year old in our world. For me at least it is like that. There is just something so special at how Moning created this world and the stuff that happens in Iced just blows my mind. Holy moly     . 
How does someone come up with stuff like that and make it so alive. Talk about being immersed in the story. 

So for me I was pleasantly surprised. I am so looking forward to where else we are going with this series. 

I read the book from the library as a paper version. It was so cool looking. Hard back but it has pages that look hand made. The edges are uneven. I am sure there is a proper name for it. The ebook hadn't been at the library yet at the time and I was impatient. So paper it was. It was a bit heavy, but the font was nice and large enough. That book just felt a tad more special than regular paper books. 

I am planning at some point to re-read the Fever series and then follow with Iced. I might do it closer to the next release.


----------



## cagnes

Luvmy5brats said:


> I must confess, I WANTED to like Iced, but I just couldn't. The whole age thing really, really bothered me.


I think it would bother me too.... Guess that's why I still haven't read it yet.

Just finished .... Great series!

Currently listening to . Really enjoying the series, the narrator is awesome.


----------



## Atunah

Cagnes, you remind me that I have to catch up with Mercy. I have read the first 3 and "Bone Crossed" is the next. I also need to catch up with Kate Daniels. Those 2 and Chloe Neill's Merit are right now my favorites in the UF section. 

Now I might have to check out Stacia Kane. I see its about a witch. Not sure why I am so reluctant with reading about witches.  . But I might give it a shot.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Cagnes, you remind me that I have to catch up with Mercy. I have read the first 3 and "Bone Crossed" is the next. I also need to catch up with Kate Daniels. Those 2 and Chloe Neill's Merit are right now my favorites in the UF section.
> 
> Now I might have to check out Stacia Kane. I see its about a witch. Not sure why I am so reluctant with reading about witches. . But I might give it a shot.


I haven't started with the Kate Daniels or Chicagoland vampire series yet. They've been on my tbr pile for awhile & I'm looking forward to reading them!

I wasn't too sure about a witch series either & I wasn't that impressed with the 1st book. I really got into the 2nd book though, so much so that I could wait to start the 3rd book.... Had to find out what happens next!


----------



## luvmy4brats

cagnes said:


> I think it would bother me too.... Guess that's why I still haven't read it yet.
> 
> Just finished .... Great series!
> 
> Currently listening to . Really enjoying the series, the narrator is awesome.


I need to catch up on Mercy.. I forgot to add the latest one to my TBR. I read the first Book by Stacia Kane and wasn't too impressed, but I do have book 2, so maybe I should give it a go.

As for Dani and her age.. I think I have such an issue because I have a daughter that age right now... It just creeped me out.


----------



## cagnes

Luvmy5brats said:


> I need to catch up on Mercy.. I forgot to add the latest one to my TBR. I read the first Book by Stacia Kane and wasn't too impressed, but I do have book 2, so maybe I should give it a go.
> 
> As for Dani and her age.. I think I have such an issue because I have a daughter that age right now... It just creeped me out.


If you have book 2, you definitely give it a try. I've read on goodreads that the books only get better as the series progresses & so far that I agree.

Since I haven't read Iced I don't know exactly goes on with Dani, but from the reviews I've read it seems that lots of people had a problem with her age. I will try the book eventually, just haven't been tempted yet.


----------



## Trophywife007

I'm 80% through with Iced, so I'll know more soon.

Just before starting it, I read the latest in the Guild Hunter series by Nalini Singh called Archangle's Storm. It's another series I recommend... more PNR than UF but the first two (or three?) feature the same couple and the world that Singh has created is interesting and engaging.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Luvmy5brats said:


> I need to catch up on Mercy.. I forgot to add the latest one to my TBR. I read the first Book by Stacia Kane and wasn't too impressed, but I do have book 2, so maybe I should give it a go.
> 
> As for Dani and her age.. I think I have such an issue because I have a daughter that age right now... It just creeped me out.


I don't have a daughter that age and it creeps me out. One of the reviews I read (thankfully) gave me enough detail (and it wasn't just her age--it was the way the men reacted and treated her) will keep me from even trying it. Thank God for reviews!

I just finished Demon Hunter and Baby -- this is NOT cozy. It's wonderful urban fantasy by a writer who has both trad books out and has done some indie. I loved it. It's probably the best indie UF I've read (and yes, I love Briggs, Ilona Andrews, Benedict Jacka--if you haven't tried his stuff, it is must read good).


----------



## MariaESchneider

Oh and I forgot to say, yes I know the cover is terrible. It's still an awesome book.  I hope she writes a second in the series.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished Iced and loved it. What a brain KMM has! I got my copy from the Overdrive library because I wasn't certain if I would like it well enough to shell out actual $$ for it. I wasn't expecting to think much of it... wasn't certain how well I'd like Dani's voice or how well I'd like a story centering around her, but KMM really came through for me and it seems she has lots of ideas up her sleeves.

I don't have kids, but as a teacher I've spent a lot of time around teenagers. They have sex on the brain a lot more than parents would like to think about. Dani is growing up under exceptional circumstances and she hasn't had the benefit of good parenting... really, she's had no parenting at all. Her mother died and Rowena was simply using her. I'm amazed at how straight her head is, considering her circumstances.

She does not become sexually involved in this book and the "contenders" are all aware that she is too young for them.


Spoiler



Ryo seems more parental than anything.


 I really like the newer character "Dancer" and Christian is becoming even more interesting. I can't wait for the next installment and hope to get to know more about how Dani got her extraordinary abilities.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

The age thing with Iced didn't bug me. Probably because of the same thing a few of you already mentioned, it's such a different world. Christian creeped me out. I was so sad about that since he used to be a favorite.


----------



## Trophywife007

Anotherdreamer said:


> The age thing with Iced didn't bug me. Probably because of the same thing a few of you already mentioned, it's such a different world. Christian creeped me out. I was so sad about that since he used to be a favorite.


Christian had his creepy moments but I think he will be rehabilitated.

I'm sad I finished it already and sad that I have to wait so long until the next one.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, the wait is what is bugging me. I have been lucky in that way that I started reading UF/PNR much later than most. Fairly recently to be exact. So when I start a series, many books are already out at the time. The original Fever series I started when the 5th book came out, so I didn't have a break. I had no idea really at the time that it will continue with Dani. 
There isn't even a estimated date for "Burned" the next in the series. But there is a cover already on Goodreads. So I hope that is a good sign.  

Poor Christian, so true. But it makes him interesting. He was just a nice kid when he first came on. He was really the only link that reminded be a bit of Moning's Highlander series. Well that went away quick, didn't it.  

I have given up hope for another one in that series, but these series are really very very different. But I love both, go figure. 

I was never quite sure I understood the term "worldbuilding" completey, until I read the Fever series. I hate to say it, but if she was a man, this series would be of much higher acclaim. Just my opine here. 
But Iced turned that crazy world building up another notch.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I was never quite sure I understood the term "worldbuilding" completey, until I read the Fever series. I hate to say it, but if she was a man, this series would be of much higher acclaim. Just my opine here.
> But Iced turned that crazy world building up another notch.


I never imagined that she could "top" Fever and while I wouldn't say this is better than Fever, it certainly is a worthy addition to the lore.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

I found this series right after Darkfever hit paperback. Holy moly was it a tough wait in between some of these books. I don't want to write any spoilers but everyone knows that she really kills you with two of the endings. Torturous!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Atunah said:


> I was never quite sure I understood the term "worldbuilding" completey, until I read the Fever series. I hate to say it, but if she was a man, this series would be of much higher acclaim. Just my opine here.
> But Iced turned that crazy world building up another notch.


That's actually true of a lot of urban fantasy series and fantasy in general written by female authors. For example, Meljean Brook's Steampunk novels would probably have garnered Hugo and Nebula award nominations, if Brook were male.

In other words, this thread reminds me that I should really read _Iced_.


----------



## Atunah

CoraBuhlert said:


> That's actually true of a lot of urban fantasy series and fantasy in general written by female authors. For example, Meljean Brook's Steampunk novels would probably have garnered Hugo and Nebula award nominations, if Brook were male.
> 
> In other words, this thread reminds me that I should really read _Iced_.


Loved The Iron Duke by Brooks. Reminds me I need to read the next. Wow what a world in that one. It just blows my mind.


----------



## GreenThumb

I'm also a big fan of Meljean Brook's steampunk (Iron Seas) books.  The next one, "Tethered" comes out on April 2.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Atunah

I am reading Magic Strikes right now


The 3rd in the Kate Daniels series. I just flove this world, and Kate.

But after this one is where my annoyance starts. I am looking at goodreads for the upcoming reading order and I notice that short stories and short novellas are now being placed in between the books. Ugh. I hate that. I hate the intertwining of stories with short stuff. 
I am a OCD read in order type reader but I prefer full length books. I get confused when all these short things pop up in this or that anthology. I won't buy an anthology for just one story out of it, I don't like short stuff.

So Magic Mourns is the next one in the series, a short thingy after Magic Strikes. So its called 3.5. Later we even get into 5.4 and 5.5 stuff. That is getting ridiculous.

So now what do I do, skip that Magic Mourns after I am done with Magic strikes? But then what will I miss, I hate that. They sell the short for 2.99 on amazon and for me that is too much for it. The library doesn't have it. Ugh.

I stopped reading Kerilyn Kenyon because of this short mess inserted all over the place. And the intermingling of other characters stories in the series.

I just want to read book 1 through 8 or whatever. I don't want to have to hunt down chunks of story.

My rant for this Monday.


----------



## Trophywife007

I feel your pain... I haven't started this series yet (don't know what I'm waiting for) but I've had the same experience in others, namely Sookie Stackhouse. In fact, one short story was so much part of the series that there was a hole in one of the stories if you didn't happen to read it first (which I hadn't known because I was reading the 8 book bundle.) Ugh. I think after that Charlaine Harris said she wouldn't do that again. Too little, too late.

I looked _Must Love Hellhounds_ (name of the anthology) up on my Overdrive library and it is available for Kindle there... I wonder if there's someway for me to check it out and get it to you someway? I don't know if we can set up an Amazon account and you can change the password after you download it? I can't believe that my library has something that your 3 libraries don't!


----------



## Atunah

I do see Must love Hellhounds at a couple of my libraries. I could have sworn the anthology had a different name, at least that is what I read somewhere. No wonder I could not find it. 

Thanks for the right name. Checked it out as it was available at one library. 

Still peeved though. Just write the full books and let it be. If authors want to write short stuff, then can they not write something completely unrelated? Hmpf.  

I think from now on I need to check ahead of time if there are interlaced shorts. Might make me not start a series because of that.


----------



## Trophywife007

Glad you found it!  

I understand what you're saying about the short stories being related to a larger series and they all seem to do this.  Additionally, in my opinion shorts are not as good as the regular stories and are somewhat unsatisfying, for lack of a better word.  I tend to just skip them... I don't like the feeling I'm being pumped for money.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

I know exactly what you mean with the Kate Daniel's series. It's one of my favorites, but I still skipped the novellas. They bugged me. If I'm reading about Kate I don't want to be bothered with anyone else until Kate is done.
The last two in Fever Series are going back to Mac. I love Mac and Barrons but it's already bugging me. I want it to just finish with Dani now.


----------



## Atunah

Yep, I am already dreading that in the Fever series too.  

One that it had bugged was Jeaniene Frost and when she went away from Bones and Cat. But after a couple of books about other characters, I realized, I couldn't stand Cat anymore. She came across as really unlikable in those 2 books I read about Spike and Mecheres. And now I haven't read the next in the series yet because of that. I think it started in the 4th, the book before Spike when they were just bickering all the way through the book. For me it kind of destroyed the characters. 

I just don't like this switching back and forth stuff. 

I might just skip the novellas on the Kate series too. But I realized that a book that is coming up, I think the next after the next, is fully about Andrea. So now what. I am sure there is interaction with the other characters including Kate, so I have to read that. But ugh. Its not that I don't like other characters in books, but I don't want to fully switch to them and then back to another. Its kind of weird to me. Suddenly the characters that made me fall in love with a series are relegated to side characters. 

I am finding that this mess is going on a lot in UF. Its getting stressful trying to figure out whats what. For me it takes the fun out of reading a series.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

I completely agree. Ugh, Andrea again? That's going to completely mess me up. I might have to see how they wrap up Kate's story. This is going to REALLY bug me. Does anyone like this switching business? Everyone I talk to hates it too.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished another installment -- the third book -- of Heather Killough-Walden's Kings series. This one was _The Warlock King_. It was good but I got the feeling it was more about the overall arc of the series rather than this one particular couple. So, while I was eager to read this one... I really was looking forward to this king... I now wish I would have waited until she got more of the series finished. The first two, _The Vampire King_ and _The Phantom King_ both seemed to be a bit more stand alone, story-wise. This one felt more unfinished and ended on a bit of a cliffhanger; so, I'm eagerly awaiting the next number of books. There are a total of 13 kings but I don't know if each one will have his own individual story.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I might just skip the novellas on the Kate series too. But I realized that a book that is coming up, I think the next after the next, is fully about Andrea. So now what. I am sure there is interaction with the other characters including Kate, so I have to read that. But ugh. Its not that I don't like other characters in books, but I don't want to fully switch to them and then back to another. Its kind of weird to me. Suddenly the characters that made me fall in love with a series are relegated to side characters.
> 
> I am finding that this mess is going on a lot in UF. Its getting stressful trying to figure out whats what. For me it takes the fun out of reading a series.


The Andrea book, Gunmetal Magic, is a really good read and I don't think Ilona and Gordon have any plans to write another full-length novel featuring anyone else in that world until Kate's story is done (I adore their work, so I follow their blog). In general, the novellas aren't necessary to the series as a whole. They are more meant as treats for those of us that would read the phone book if Ilona and Gordon wrote it. I love that the Kate books are usually complete stories in each book, while also advancing the overall plot. There's none of the cliffhanger nonsense that is so prevalent in UF these days.

Honestly, all I have to do is see the word cliffhanger and that's it for me. I typically won't pick the book up until the next one resolving the cliffhanger is out. The problem is that usually by the time I have to wait for two books to come out, I've completely lost interest in the series. For example, I loved Dark Fever, and rolled right into Blood Fever, but then I heard that the next two books were hellish cliffhangers, so I put the series down, and to this day, even though I have books 3 and 4 sitting on my shelf, I haven't bothered to pick the series back up. (Well, to be fair, part of the reason I haven't read them is that I got them through PBS, but I really hate reading physical books, so the paperbacks tend to just sit around for awhile ).


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> The Andrea book, Gunmetal Magic, is a really good read and I don't think Ilona and Gordon have any plans to write another full-length novel featuring anyone else in that world until Kate's story is done (I adore their work, so I follow their blog). In general, the novellas aren't necessary to the series as a whole. They are more meant as treats for those of us that would read the phone book if Ilona and Gordon wrote it. I love that the Kate books are usually complete stories in each book, while also advancing the overall plot. There's none of the cliffhanger nonsense that is so prevalent in UF these days.
> 
> Honestly, all I have to do is see the word cliffhanger and that's it for me. I typically won't pick the book up until the next one resolving the cliffhanger is out. The problem is that usually by the time I have to wait for two books to come out, I've completely lost interest in the series. For example, I loved Dark Fever, and rolled right into Blood Fever, but then I heard that the next two books were hellish cliffhangers, so I put the series down, and to this day, even though I have books 3 and 4 sitting on my shelf, I haven't bothered to pick the series back up. (Well, to be fair, part of the reason I haven't read them is that I got them through PBS, but I really hate reading physical books, so the paperbacks tend to just sit around for awhile ).


Yes yes and yes to hating cliffhangers. I agree with the Kate Daniels series and how at least that books story is resolved. I just love this series and I think I am just going to skip the novellas. 
I did read the fever series, but I waited until right before the 5th book came out and I read them all in one weekend. I knew there would be cliffhangers so I was prepared. i looked at it as one long story. I just could not stop once I started. Biggest cliffhanger for me was at end of book 4. 
But in general, I do not like cliffhangers, in any of my reading. If I know there is one, I won't even bother. Fever was an exception I have not repeated.


----------



## worktolive

Angel's Ink by Jocelynn Drake is currently FREE on Amazon. This is the first book of her new series and it's high on my wishlist - the hero is a magical tattoo artist. This book is published by Harper Collins, so I have no idea if this is a pricing error or how long the deal will last. I did notice that the second book will be out at the beginning of May, so maybe that's the reason for the deal. The two prequel novellas are $0.99.


----------



## Trophywife007

Thanks for the tip!  I picked it up.


----------



## GreenThumb

Me, too!


----------



## worktolive

Apparently it's the Nook free Friday book, so the price will only be good today.


----------



## cagnes

worktolive said:


> Angel's Ink by Jocelynn Drake is currently FREE on Amazon. This is the first book of her new series and it's high on my wishlist - the hero is a magical tattoo artist. This book is published by Harper Collins, so I have no idea if this is a pricing error or how long the deal will last. I did notice that the second book will be out at the beginning of May, so maybe that's the reason for the deal. The two prequel novellas are $0.99.


Thanks!


----------



## 41413

worktolive said:


> Angel's Ink by Jocelynn Drake is currently FREE on Amazon. This is the first book of her new series and it's high on my wishlist - the hero is a magical tattoo artist. This book is published by Harper Collins, so I have no idea if this is a pricing error or how long the deal will last. I did notice that the second book will be out at the beginning of May, so maybe that's the reason for the deal. The two prequel novellas are $0.99.


WOO! Yesss. Thank you for letting me know! This has been on my TBR for a while.


----------



## worktolive

Here are a couple of bargains that I've come across this week. I know the Jocelynn Drake deal is ending April 30. I don't know about the others, but as always, grab 'em quick if you want them.

All of the books in Jocelynn Drake's Dark Days series are on sale for $0.99. I haven't read them, but I had the first, second, and sixth already so I was pretty happy to fill in the others. The first book is Nightwalker.


Hounded by Kevin Hearne, the first book in his Iron Druid series, is on sale for $2.99. 


Blood and Bullets by James R. Tuck, the first book in his Deacon Chalk series, is on sale for $1.99. I've read both of the short novellas and I think I'm going to grab this. 


A couple of Jeaniene Frost's Night Huntress books are on sale (sorry, the linkmaker suddenly stopped working, so no links for these):
Once Burned - $1.99
First Drop of Crimson - $2.99
One Foot In the Grave - $2.99


----------



## 41413

Wow, lots of fantastic deals there. Thank you, worktolive!


----------



## Trophywife007

Even though the last book in the Sookie Stackhouse series has not yet been released (not due out until May 7) apparently a bookstore in Germany put it out early, so spoilers are everywhere... even in a thread on Amazon.


----------



## SoHo79

Funnily enough, I wasn't too crazy about the True Blood TV show, but I really liked the Sookie Stackhouse books.


----------



## Trophywife007

SoHo79 said:


> Funnily enough, I wasn't too crazy about the True Blood TV show, but I really liked the Sookie Stackhouse books.


Right after I got my first Kindle, the bundle of the first eight books became available. I read the sample for it and got hooked; I feel fortunate to have been able to read them all back to back without having to wait a year for each part of the story to come out. When I would catch parts of True Blood on tv the characters seemed all wrong to me and when I finally did sit down to watch an episode the situations on the show did not really resemble the books at all... it's more like fan fiction.


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> Right after I got my first Kindle, the bundle of the first eight books became available. I read the sample for it and got hooked; I feel fortunate to have been able to read them all back to back without having to wait a year for each part of the story to come out.


I had a similar experience. Soon after I got my first K, a friend was telling me about a new HBO show called True Blood, and asking if I'd seen it. I don't have HBO, so I hadn't seen it, but then she said it was based on a book series about vampires. I hadn't read any paranormal stuff for years, although I used to love it when I was younger, so I decided to check my Kindle, and lo and behold, the first 6+ books were available. I read those books back to back, and not only did it get me hooked on the Southern Vampires series, it hooked me on UF in general. Four years later I'm still reading UF, although I've pretty much stopped reading Sookie. I will probably pick up the last book, though, just to see how it ends.

I still haven't watched a single episode of True Blood, although Eric is mighty tempting......


----------



## Atunah

I read the Sookie books first, well about 6 or 7 of them before I started watching the show. I totally flove the show, and I love the books. To me they are completely different entities. They are so different to me that I can enjoy both. I never think about the books when I watch and I never think about the TV show when I read them. Sounds odd, but that is how it is for me. 

I just checked to see what my first UF read was and it was Sookie. I think Anita Blake was after that. 

Looking back at my reading list I eased my way into PNR through Twilight.  . I hadn't read PNR until my kindle in 2008. From there I went to some Dark Hunter, Black Dagger, Demonica and Nightwalkers. Those were my entry. 

Now I should probably count form way back the John Sinclair pulp I read in my teenage years. I guess those were already UF before there was a label. But nobody here in the US knows those anyway.


----------



## worktolive

I think Sookie and Twilight were the gateway drug to PNR/UF for a lot of us!  

I read Twilight, then I started on the Southern Vamps, and after that, there was no going back.


----------



## 41413

I couldn't resist. I had to look up the Sookie spoilers. _Totally _saw that coming. 

My first PNR was Christine Feehan's Carpathian Vampire series. In middle school, I sneaked them out of my mom's collection and read them under the covers. Heh. In retrospect, that was probably not the most age-appropriate place to begin.


----------



## worktolive

smreine said:


> I couldn't resist. I had to look up the Sookie spoilers. _Totally _saw that coming.


Oh, yeah, I looked also, but then again, I'm one of those weirdos that always reads the end of the book before I get halfway through it.  I hate suspense!

I was going to comment further, but I think I will wait till the book is officially out. Keeping this comment safe for those who don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Trophywife007

smreine said:


> I couldn't resist. I had to look up the Sookie spoilers. _Totally _saw that coming.
> 
> My first PNR was Christine Feehan's Carpathian Vampire series. In middle school, I sneaked them out of my mom's collection and read them under the covers. Heh. In retrospect, that was probably not the most age-appropriate place to begin.


Sometimes I like the suspense and sometimes not. This time I had to look. No way will I pay full price when I don't trust the author... I guess that's why sometimes I don't like suspense -- trust issues, plus I had a lot invested after reading 12 books.

I started my PNR/UF journey with Black Dagger Brotherhood and Keri Arthur, whose first book in her Riley Jensen series was offered as a freebie, I think. I only got through the first couple of Riley Jensen books but I'm still reading BDB.

My mom wasn't a huge reader... too busy, I guess, but I don't think she'd be able to suspend disbelief long enough to enjoy UF or paranormal anything.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Atunah said:


> Now I should probably count form way back the John Sinclair pulp I read in my teenage years. I guess those were already UF before there was a label. But nobody here in the US knows those anyway.


I know them, but then I'm not in the US. And yes, _John Sinclair, Professor Zamorra_ and others along the same lines are definitely proto-UF.

My first English language UF was _Neverwhere_ by Neil Gaiman. Not sure what my first PNR was. Either _Dark Lover_ by J.R. Ward or _Slave to Sensation_ by Nalini Singh.


----------



## Atunah

CoraBuhlert said:


> I know them, but then I'm not in the US. And yes, _John Sinclair, Professor Zamorra_ and others along the same lines are definitely proto-UF.
> 
> My first English language UF was _Neverwhere_ by Neil Gaiman. Not sure what my first PNR was. Either _Dark Lover_ by J.R. Ward or _Slave to Sensation_ by Nalini Singh.


I don't think Sinclair is translated to english. I did find some german language kindle books of it in the US store, but the irony of course is that I only read english books now. I have problems enjoying fiction in german now. 
So they are UF. I wasn't sure. It wasn't a term I was familiar with. All I know is that I was addicted to those things back in the day. I would read them on my break on the construction sites when I was working as a painter. Quick reads at the time and I could get away for a while from the smell of paint and dirt.


----------



## Atunah

I am just carefully sticking my nose in here. I have read the Sookie books up until "Dead and Gone"(book9) I heard some whispers here and there that there is some spoiler everywhere about the last book, number 13. So now I am "walking" on eggshells everywhere on reading sites. I do not under any circumstances want to be spoiled with anything.

So I am going to read the next 2 from the library, then I have to get #12 in paper from the library and the wait list for the last #13 is at 175    .

So until I read them all, I am going to stay away from reviews and most sites that talk about UF and PNR. People like to drop these hints when they say don't want to spoil, but just in the way someone says something can be enough to ruin it. Especially if one knows how someone was leaning throughout the series.

So I am going to read 
 and 

back to back and that leaves me with only 2 to go. I want to just finish one of these darn series. .


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am just carefully sticking my nose in here. I have read the Sookie books up until "Dead and Gone"(book9) I heard some whispers here and there that there is some spoiler everywhere about the last book, number 13. So now I am "walking" on eggshells everywhere on reading sites. I do not under any circumstances want to be spoiled with anything.
> 
> So I am going to read the next 2 from the library, then I have to get #12 in paper from the library and the wait list for the last #13 is at 175    .
> 
> So until I read them all, I am going to stay away from reviews and most sites that talk about UF and PNR. People like to drop these hints when they say don't want to spoil, but just in the way someone says something can be enough to ruin it. Especially if one knows how someone was leaning throughout the series.
> 
> So I am going to read
> and
> 
> back to back and that leaves me with only 2 to go. I want to just finish one of these darn series. .


I wish I could loan you my copies of 10, 11, and 12. The last one is pretty pricy, so I'm going to wait.

It's very disciplined of you to avoid spoilers... I"m not so strong. 

Edited to add: Woo hoo! My 500th post. Good bye Jane B. Austin, hello Arthur!


----------



## Atunah

Well, I don't know if I am getting old, or am I reading to many books. I am utterly confused reading "Dead in the Family".

I am 31% in and its getting a tad better, but I keep going, huh? all the time. Now I had to look and I read the book before this one in June of 2009. 3 years and everything fell out of my brain. That is one thing I really hate about UF stuff that is always series. By the time I get to another book in a series, I can barely remember whats what and who's who.

And now that I have read a lot of other books in the last 3 years and lots of UF and PNR. Were all the Sookie books so, can't think of the right word, fluffy? A bit vapid? Even the big bad vampires seem like wimps now. They read "young". I just can't think of the right words to describe how I feel.
I just can't remember from reading the other books if I felt like that then. Or maybe its because those are the UF that started it for me and I moved on?

I am determined to finish. I think it will be my first UF series actually finished and finished reading. I thought I was done with Fever until Moning expanded it all to a gazillion of more planned books. . I did not know that at the time though.



Trophywife007 said:


> Edited to add: Woo hoo! My 500th post. Good bye Jane B. Austin, hello Arthur!


Wippersnapper.


----------



## 41413

Atunah said:


> And now that I have read a lot of other books in the last 3 years and lots of UF and PNR. Were all the Sookie books so, can't think of the right word, fluffy? A bit vapid? Even the big bad vampires seem like wimps now.


The later books definitely changed tonally. I felt like the earlier books had a lot more character, whereas the later ones were...well, fluffy seems like a good word for it. They were quick reads.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, thanks. I thought they felt different, but I wasn't sure if it was just me. There just isn't as much "there" there with the characters. Its like they been through the copier one to many times and things are missing. 

There is a reason I am a reader and not a writer. Fishing for the right words can take a while for me.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

Ooo, there are some good ones here I haven't read yet. My TBR pile is about to get much bigger.  

I second, third, forth:
Both of Patricia Briggs' series. She never lets me down, and I have re-read all of them multiple times. 

Also,
Kresley Cole's Immortal After Dark series (A Hunger Like No Other)
Nalini Singh's Psy/Changeling Series (Slave to Sensation)
Shelly Laurenston's Pride (and Dragonkin series under G.A. Aiken) - Love, love, love her humor!
Karen Marie Moning's Fever series (Darkfever)

And:
Love the Soul Screamers series by Rachel Vincent (My Soul to Take) which is YA, but a great series. 


Also, on the sexier side, almost anything by: Dana Marie Bell, Rebecca Royce, and Eve Langlais.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Well, I don't know if I am getting old, or am I reading to many books. I am utterly confused reading "Dead in the Family".
> 
> I am 31% in and its getting a tad better, but I keep going, huh? all the time. Now I had to look and I read the book before this one in June of 2009. 3 years and everything fell out of my brain. That is one thing I really hate about UF stuff that is always series. By the time I get to another book in a series, I can barely remember whats what and who's who.
> 
> And now that I have read a lot of other books in the last 3 years and lots of UF and PNR. Were all the Sookie books so, can't think of the right word, fluffy? A bit vapid? Even the big bad vampires seem like wimps now. They read "young". I just can't think of the right words to describe how I feel.
> I just can't remember from reading the other books if I felt like that then. Or maybe its because those are the UF that started it for me and I moved on?
> 
> I am determined to finish. I think it will be my first UF series actually finished and finished reading. I thought I was done with Fever until Moning expanded it all to a gazillion of more planned books. . I did not know that at the time though.


Many people think Harris was influenced by the True Blood series and/or her own fan base's reaction to TB and the book characters -- almost a backlash against them.

I know Moning has more books planned for the "Fever" world, even more with Mac and Barrons, but I do think of the 5 books as a complete series... at least in my mind, FWIW.



Atunah said:


> Wippersnapper.


At the rate I'm going, I don't know that I'll ever get up to over 5,000 posts, like you have!


----------



## Trophywife007

Sondrae Bennett said:


> Ooo, there are some good ones here I haven't read yet. My TBR pile is about to get much bigger.
> 
> I second, third, forth:
> Both of Patricia Briggs' series. She never lets me down, and I have re-read all of them multiple times.
> 
> Also,
> Kresley Cole's Immortal After Dark series (A Hunger Like No Other)
> Nalini Singh's Psy/Changeling Series (Slave to Sensation)
> Shelly Laurenston's Pride (and Dragonkin series under G.A. Aiken) - Love, love, love her humor!
> Karen Marie Moning's Fever series (Darkfever)
> 
> And:
> Love the Soul Screamers series by Rachel Vincent (My Soul to Take) which is YA, but a great series.
> 
> Also, on the sexier side, almost anything by: Dana Marie Bell, Rebecca Royce, and Eve Langlais.


I'm going to check out the dragons. Thanks for the rec!

I haven't read Singh's Psy/Changeling series but I love her Guild Hunter series.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

Trophywife007 said:


> I'm going to check out the dragons. Thanks for the rec!
> 
> I haven't read Singh's Psy/Changeling series but I love her Guild Hunter series.


The first book in her Dragonkin series is, in my opinion, the worst of the bunch. I stopped reading the series after the first and only later picked it back up. So if you don't absolutely love the first one, I would encourage to at least try the second. The series is well worth it. In my opinion, Shelly Laurenston weaves humor into her novels brilliantly.

I actually haven't read Singh's Guild Hunter series (although it's on my TBR pile). I'm only about half way through the Psy/Changeling series, but have loved every one so far.


----------



## worktolive

I'm a big fan of Shelly Laurenston/GA Aiken, both the dragon series and her shifter series (Magnus Pack and Pride), however, she's definitely not for everyone. Her characters are completely over the top, almost caricatures, and I find them to be hilarious, but I can see where others might not like her. Give her a try, and see what you think.


----------



## worktolive

A couple of bargains today (I love it when the first book in a series on my wish list goes on sale so that I can give it a try at a lower price ).

Wicked As They Come by Delilah Dawson, $2.99



Dark Descendent and Deadly Descendent by Jenna Black, both $2.99. I've read these and liked them a lot. They are based on mythology and are definitely UF (ie, the plot and action are more of a focus, although there is some romance developing).

 

Influential Magic by Deanna Chase, $0.99. This one is self-pubbed. I liked the description so I just downloaded a sample. If the grammar is okay and the sample grabs me, I will probably get it.



Finally, I just picked up Illegal Magic by Arlene Blakely, $0.99. The sample was cute and I'm a sucker for plots where the lead is a non-magical member of a magical family.


----------



## Trophywife007

All are new to me... thanks for the recs!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> I am reading Magic Strikes right now
> 
> 
> The 3rd in the Kate Daniels series. I just flove this world, and Kate.
> 
> But after this one is where my annoyance starts. I am looking at goodreads for the upcoming reading order and I notice that short stories and short novellas are now being placed in between the books. Ugh. I hate that. I hate the intertwining of stories with short stuff.
> I am a OCD read in order type reader but I prefer full length books. I get confused when all these short things pop up in this or that anthology. I won't buy an anthology for just one story out of it, I don't like short stuff.
> 
> So Magic Mourns is the next one in the series, a short thingy after Magic Strikes. So its called 3.5. Later we even get into 5.4 and 5.5 stuff. That is getting ridiculous.
> 
> So now what do I do, skip that Magic Mourns after I am done with Magic strikes? But then what will I miss, I hate that. They sell the short for 2.99 on amazon and for me that is too much for it. The library doesn't have it. Ugh.
> 
> I stopped reading Kerilyn Kenyon because of this short mess inserted all over the place. And the intermingling of other characters stories in the series.
> 
> I just want to read book 1 through 8 or whatever. I don't want to have to hunt down chunks of story.
> 
> My rant for this Monday.


I think you can skip the shorts--those were all done after the fact (after the books were written) and are usually about side characters. Even when about Kate or Curran, they are not events mentioned in the novels that I have noticed. I have NOT read them, but I look at them all and I have been up on the series from the start--The last two books were completed (written) over two years ago from what the blog states. The were under contract with the whole series but only scheduled to put out one book per year. So they have been writing these little side things, mostly on their own (they are usually only ebooks and not even in an antho) . There was an interesting blog post a year or two ago about how they got slammed for typos in some of the early novellas. Since they were used to having an editor, they didn't get the novellas edited. Even at 99 cents people let them know that typos and schlocky covers were not appreciated.  She did a whole post on how she learned software for cover art. I don't know who they hire for copyediting. I can't recall if she said.


----------



## 41413

worktolive said:


> A couple of bargains today (I love it when the first book in a series on my wish list goes on sale so that I can give it a try at a lower price ).
> 
> Wicked As They Come by Delilah Dawson, $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Descendent and Deadly Descendent by Jenna Black, both $2.99. I've read these and liked them a lot. They are based on mythology and are definitely UF (ie, the plot and action are more of a focus, although there is some romance developing).
> 
> 
> 
> Influential Magic by Deanna Chase, $0.99. This one is self-pubbed. I liked the description so I just downloaded a sample. If the grammar is okay and the sample grabs me, I will probably get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I just picked up Illegal Magic by Arlene Blakely, $0.99. The sample was cute and I'm a sucker for plots where the lead is a non-magical member of a magical family.


I grabbed Dark Descendant and am reading it now. Thank you for the heads up! (again!)


----------



## Atunah

The first in the Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill is on sale for $2.99

I love this series.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I love this series.


Me too!


----------



## zandermarks

Dresden when he stays in Chicago...not so much into the underworld stuff as my personal preference.
Early Odd Thomas...again, until Koontz takes the series into apocalyptic/sci-fi territory.

I guess I like my supernatural characters to keep their feet on the ground. 

I've heard good things about Sookie, but I didn't get into it for some reason.


----------



## 41413

Atunah said:


> The first in the Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill is on sale for $2.99
> 
> I love this series.


Oof, I'm glad I grabbed it on sale. (And thank you for letting me know, by the way.) It's back to the full price of $12.99. I don't mind paying as much as $8 for ebooks, but $13 a book is such a money investment when you're starting on a series...

I just read and adored Wide Open by Deborah Coates, which is on sale for $2.99:



It's a really moody, atmospheric urban fantasy novel. There's not much romance, although our tough-as-nails veteran heroine does get emotionally involved with Deputy Hotness. I didn't like the sequel as much (it wandered way too much), but the first one is definitely on my "favorite reads of the year" list now. Even though it's a year old. Heh.


----------



## 41413

Atunah said:


> The first in the Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill is on sale for $2.99
> 
> I love this series.


I owe you extra thanks for this rec. I've inhaled five of these books in the last 3-4 days, and I can't remember the last time I read a series so quickly. The thing with the hero kinda made my eyes bulge, though. That was...ballsy.


----------



## Atunah

smreine said:


> I owe you extra thanks for this rec. I've inhaled five of these books in the last 3-4 days, and I can't remember the last time I read a series so quickly. The thing with the hero kinda made my eyes bulge, though. That was...ballsy.


I was exactly the same with this series. I just couldn't stop reading. Got hooked like crazy from the first chapter on. Happens rarely like that for me. Fever series by Moning was another one like that for me.

You are welcome. Anytime


----------



## Atunah

First in the Immortals after Dark series is on sale for $1.99.



Has anyone read the Arcadia Bell series? I been hearing about it a bit on Goodreads. Never heard of the author before. 


Sounds like its about demons and occultists and such pleasant things. . I might try a sample.


----------



## Trophywife007

I recently read _Twice Tempted_ by Jeaniene Frost which is the second entry in her series featuring Vlad Tepesh. While Cat and Bones are still my favorite, this spin off series is much more enjoyable (to me) than the one featuring "Spade" and "Mencheres." I wasn't sure I was all that fond of the heroine at first but by the end everything came out okay.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Has anyone read the Arcadia Bell series? I been hearing about it a bit on Goodreads. Never heard of the author before.
> 
> 
> Sounds like its about demons and occultists and such pleasant things. . I might try a sample.


I LOVE this series. It's especially good if you like a some romance with your UF. Arcadia (Cady) is a fantastic heroine - ballsy, but not pigheaded. The worldbuilding is different. Basically, there are witches, and there are "earthbound" demons, who are just like regular people except that they have some kind of special "knack" or skill. Cady is a strong witch who's been in hiding for years due to accusations against her family. She tries to figure out what happened previously to her parents. On the way, she gets involved with Lon, an earthbound demon. There is a big age difference between them (she's 25, he's 40-ish), and he has a teenage son, but she's very mature and part of the fun is watching the two of them get together and work out their relationship issues. Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> I LOVE this series. It's especially good if you like a some romance with your UF. Arcadia (Cady) is a fantastic heroine - ballsy, but not pigheaded. The worldbuilding is different. Basically, there are witches, and there are "earthbound" demons, who are just like regular people except that they have some kind of special "knack" or skill. Cady is a strong witch who's been in hiding for years due to accusations against her family. She tries to figure out what happened previously to her parents. On the way, she gets involved with Lon, an earthbound demon. There is a big age difference between them (she's 25, he's 40-ish), and he has a teenage son, but she's very mature and part of the fun is watching the two of them get together and work out their relationship issues. Highly, highly recommended.


Thanks, I think. . Just what I need, another series to get hooked on. I'll check it out.

Here is a "oldie" on sale for .99 cents. 


First published in 1999. Was that like one of the first PNR novels? I read it a while back and it was a bit weird to me. Maybe a sign of the time it was written in, no clue. But I didn't like it too much so I never continued with the Carpathian series.

And here is another series I have heard good things about, but the books never dropped below 7.99 and I don't feel like reading the paper version from the library. No library ebook available. 
The first is on sale for $3.79. Anyone read this series?
Darynda Jones- First Grave on the right. 


Oh, and the first in the Night Huntress series by Jeanine Frost is on sale for $1.99


----------



## worktolive

I happen to love stories about Necromancers and Grim Reapers (weird, I know ), so I've read First Grave on the Right. I picked it up for $2.99 on a previous sale. The heroine has ADD and is pretty snarky, but not obnoxious about it. I didn't find it quite as funny as many have, but for a first book it was pretty good. Since I wasn't completely sold on it, I decided to get the second book through Paperback Swap instead of paying full price for it, only I had to wait a full year for it. I'm finally #1 on the waitlist, so I should be getting a copy in the next week or two. Hopefully I will like it, since I bought Book 4 when it was on sale a few months ago 

Here's a freebie for everyone. Jennifer Estep's short story contribution to the Carniepunk anthology is currently free. This is a short story in her Elemental Assassin world - Gin and Bria visit a carnival and mayhem ensues (as it always does whenever Gin shows up )


----------



## GreenThumb

worktolive said:


> I happen to love stories about Necromancers and Grim Reapers (weird, I know ), so I've read First Grave on the Right. I picked it up for $2.99 on a previous sale. The heroine has ADD and is pretty snarky, but not obnoxious about it. I didn't find it quite as funny as many have, but for a first book it was pretty good. Since I wasn't completely sold on it, I decided to get the second book through Paperback Swap instead of paying full price for it, only I had to wait a full year for it. I'm finally #1 on the waitlist, so I should be getting a copy in the next week or two. Hopefully I will like it, since I bought Book 4 when it was on sale a few months ago
> 
> Here's a freebie for everyone. Jennifer Estep's short story contribution to the Carniepunk anthology is currently free. This is a short story in her Elemental Assassin world - Gin and Bria visit a carnival and mayhem ensues (as it always does whenever Gin shows up )


Ooooh, thanks! I love the Elemental Assassin books! I'm definitely getting the full version of "Carniepunk" when it comes out, especially for the Kevin Hearne story.


----------



## worktolive

GreenThumb said:


> Ooooh, thanks! I love the Elemental Assassin books! I'm definitely getting the full version of "Carniepunk" when it comes out, especially for the Kevin Hearne story.


I'm not usually an anthology fan, but this one's got a great line-up. Plus, I have just gotten completely hooked on the Iron Druid series (courtesy of the $2.99 sale on Hounded last month), so I will probably also buy it just for the Kevin Hearne story alone.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished the Gardella Vampire Chronicles by Colleen Gleason. It's not often that I get to read straight through a 5-book series without the usual year long wait between episodes but I got to on this one and I really enjoyed it. This is a UF series set in Regency England, with the vamps being the bad guys. The first installment reads a bit more like an historical romance, but if you can manage that one, I think this series is pretty enjoyable... 4 stars worth. The author makes some interesting choices. Here are the 5 in the series:


----------



## Atunah

I am going to check on that Gardella Vampire series, sounds good.

There is a freebie that popped up. A Harper Collins pricematch from B&N I think. The first in a series. I haven't read it


----------



## MLPMom

Cecy Robson has an amazing new series out, the Weird Sisters. The first book is Sealed With a Curse and the second book A Cursed Embrace is due out next month. They are both hilarious and steamy and just awesome. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite series.

I even have a giveaway going on for a signed ARC copy of A Cursed Embrace on my blog right now so definitely a good time to check this series out. It has a ton of 4 and 5 star reviews on Amazon and Goodreads.
http://www.amazon.com/Sealed-With-Curse-Weird-ebook/dp/B008EXK77G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370622706&sr=1-1&keywords=sealed+with+a+curse


----------



## ER Pierce

I enjoyed the Gardella Vampire Chronicles, too. I'm a big Ilona Andrews, Patty Briggs, Jennifer Estep, Jennifer Rardin, Devon Monk - fan. (To name a few)


----------



## 41413

Thanks again for the deals, guys. I picked up Halfway to the Grave and Blood Seduction.

Atunah, I just lost three days of my life to reading the Fever series.  I didn't really like the first one (or two) because Mac was so...blond...but by the third one, I couldn't put them down. Freaking EPIC.


----------



## 41413

Oh, I also finally finished this book, after walking away from it twice:



It had some cool imagery, but it bugged me that the heroine so easily vanquished her alcoholism, and it's kind of more erotica than PNR or UF. But I'll still recommend it if you're in the mood for lots of steaminess in a paranormal setting. Delilah Devlin knows how to get the pages smokin'.

Honestly, I haven't been super impressed with any of the Amazon imprint UF/PNR I've been reading (from Montlake and 47North), but I keep picking them up with my Prime borrows anyway because it doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Atunah

smreine said:


> Thanks again for the deals, guys. I picked up Halfway to the Grave and Blood Seduction.
> 
> Atunah, I just lost three days of my life to reading the Fever series.  I didn't really like the first one (or two) because Mac was so...blond...but by the third one, I couldn't put them down. Freaking EPIC.


Ah yes, I despised Mac as a character for this bubbly blond cheerleader type thing she was in the beginning. That has to be one of the most and bestest character growth and arc I have read in a series. At least to me.
I didn't read the series until like a week before the 5th and what I thought then final book was out, so I had read to keep on going even if one doesn't like Mac. But really, everything else made up for that, even in the first and second book. And really, it was clear that it was very important to the series to have her be the way she was. It was more poignant that way I think.

I think I inhaled the 5 books over a long weekend. It is all a blur. I remember sitting outside on my balcony in my lounge chair starting in the morning and next thing hubby asked me what we are going to have for dinner. I am like, huh? .
I could not stop. I don't think I have ever been engrossed on books like that before. Not on that scale. I can easily go away for a few hours until either my bladder, darkness or a grumbly feline reminds me of things to do. But those books? Total different planet of reading. That was like extreme sport reading.

eta: And why the heck do I have no issues spelling poignant, but despise trips me up. Or is it dispise. I give up.


----------



## Trophywife007

smreine said:


> Atunah, I just lost three days of my life to reading the Fever series.  I didn't really like the first one (or two) because Mac was so...blond...but by the third one, I couldn't put them down. Freaking EPIC.


The Fever series is one of my all time favorites... It's even good the second time through. How fortunate you got to read it all at once.

I really didn't mind Mac at all, even at the beginning, probably because I had just read a number of the Sookie Stackhouse stories previously. She's pretty blond, as well.


----------



## 41413

Atunah said:


> I remember sitting outside on my balcony in my lounge chair starting in the morning and next thing hubby asked me what we are going to have for dinner. I am like, huh?


Replace "balcony in my lounge chair" with "supposed to be spending time with my family in Disneyland," and that was pretty much my experience, too.



Trophywife007 said:


> I really didn't mind Mac at all, even at the beginning, probably because I had just read a number of the Sookie Stackhouse stories previously. She's pretty blond, as well.


I definitely got a Sookie vibe, but Mac's initial refusal to accept anything fae as real got on my nerves. She definitely became more likable as time went on. Sookie was pretty much the complete opposite - Mac went through a crazy roller coaster of change, but Sookie in the last book of the series is basically identical to the first book (from what I've skimmed).

The beautiful writing in the first Fever book carried me through, though. Mac's grief radiated off the page.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Ok, you guys convinced me to download a sample to try it.


----------



## worktolive

Trolling through eReaderIQ this morning I found some PNR bargains for $2.99:

   

I also found 6 of Lydia Dare's historical PNR on sale for $2.99:

     

as well as a bundle of her first three werewolf books for $5.38:



and finally, the first book in Julie Kenner's Adventures of a Demon-hunting soccer mom books for $0.99:



Whew, that's a lot of books!


----------



## worktolive

Oops, forgot one - Utterly Charming by Kristine Grayson:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Kristine Grayson is one of Kristine Kathryn Rusch's alter egos BTW.


----------



## GreenThumb

worktolive said:


> and finally, the first book in Julie Kenner's Adventures of a Demon-hunting soccer mom books for $0.99:


I really enjoyed that series! There were only 5 books, and then it reached its conclusion.


----------



## ER Pierce

Damn, I forgot KMM and Jeaniene Frost   I was one who liked Mac from the beginning, and Barrons annoyed me   But by the end I loved them both. And come on, chapter 32 of Cat and Bones...?


----------



## worktolive

worktolive said:


> and finally, the first book in Julie Kenner's Adventures of a Demon-hunting soccer mom books for $0.99:


Okay, now I know I have too darned many unread books. I thought this book sounded familiar, and was just looking through my TBR shelves and realized that I have the second book in the series. I picked it up several years ago at Costco because I loved Buffy, but then put it down unread because I'm OCD about reading books in order when they are a series, and I think the first one was not out in Kindle at the time. Needless to say, I've now one-clicked on Carpe Demon.


----------



## 41413

I loved Carpe Demon when it first came out, many moons before I had a Kindle. I had no idea it turned into a series. How were the rest?


----------



## worktolive

Today's Kindle SciFi deal is a steampunk PNR called Heart of Iron by Bec McMaster for $1.99. I picked up the first in the series, Kiss of Steel, a few months ago on sale. There's also a free novella available. The series has gotten really good reviews. I was very excited to see the second book on sale today.


----------



## worktolive

A couple of UF deals today:

Royal Street by Suzanne Johnson - $2.99. I've read both this one and the second book, River Road. I enjoyed it, and the second was even better. The books are set in New Orleans (the author lived there, and it shows) and feature wizards, shape shifters, vamps, elves, and the historical undead - basically, historical figures who are so famous that their memory keeps them alive and allows them to occasionally come to present day New Orleans. For example, the pirate Jean Lafitte features prominently in both books and he's sexy and funny. The books are definitely UF, with a protagonist, DJ, who is a wizard and an apprentice sentinel of the city of New Orleans. Her guardian, the main sentinel, disappears during Hurricane Katrina. She comes back to the city after evacuating, to find that the supernatural barriers have been breached by the storm and she has to clean up the mess. Since this is the first book in a series, there's a fair amount of worldbuilding, but it was done very well and without infodumps or breaks in the story. DJ is in her early 20's and has been rather sheltered, so she's a bit immature in this book, but the second book takes place 2 years later, and she definitely grows and matures.



The Trouble With Fate - Leigh Evans - $2.99. I haven't read this one, but it was on my wish list. I'll be reading the sample today (and probably buying ).


----------



## Atunah

Sherrilyn Kenyon's Dark Hunter series is on sale for $1.99 a pop. Too many to list, its a long series. I don't know if everyone is on sale, but it sure looks like it.  . So for those that need some in the series, not is a good time.


----------



## MichelleB675

Atunah said:


> Sherrilyn Kenyon's Dark Hunter series is on sale for $1.99 a pop. Too many to list, its a long series. I don't know if everyone is on sale, but it sure looks like it. . So for those that need some in the series, not is a good time.


I think all of them in the series are on sale, except for the first one (Fantasy Lover). I picked up a few, will have to pick up that first one some other time.


----------



## Trophywife007

Did someone here recommend _Midnight Train to Paris_  ?

I got it as my August Prime loan... 35% in and am totally hooked. Okay, okay, I'm a sucker for mysteries that involve France, Switzerland or some other place in Europe and it also involves time travel, which I suppose technically makes it PNR which I also like -- win/win! So, whoever brought this book to my attention, many thanks!


----------



## 41413

I'm reading this right now:



Too much Mallory for my tastes in the beginning (sorry...just kinda tired of her), but I'm so happy to get my Ethan Sullivan fix that I'll live with it.


----------



## Atunah

smreine said:


> I'm reading this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Mallory for my tastes in the beginning (sorry...just kinda tired of her), but I'm so happy to get my Ethan Sullivan fix that I'll live with it.


I put it on my libraries wait list. But I caught it so late, now I have to wait. They are just transferring to the first readers at the libraries. But they only have 5 copies. So I would be in the 4th batch. 
I am tempted to get the kindle version, but its $8.89 and with tax it goes over 9. I guess its better than when they were 12.99. But still a bit above my max.

Glad I am not the only one a bit tired of Mallory. I totally floved their girl relationship in the first few books. I miss that, but I don't think there is a way back to that. Some stuff you just can't undo.


----------



## 41413

Atunah said:


> I put it on my libraries wait list. But I caught it so late, now I have to wait. They are just transferring to the first readers at the libraries. But they only have 5 copies. So I would be in the 4th batch.
> I am tempted to get the kindle version, but its $8.89 and with tax it goes over 9. I guess its better than when they were 12.99. But still a bit above my max.
> 
> Glad I am not the only one a bit tired of Mallory. I totally floved their girl relationship in the first few books. I miss that, but I don't think there is a way back to that. Some stuff you just can't undo.


I bought most of the books at $12.99 (sigh), so this is a great deal for me. I'm good with anything under ~$10.

Mallory was GREAT in the beginning. Too many uf/pnr heroines don't seem to have real social lives outside their maaaaan, and she and Catcher were super cute. But after all that stuff she did, it's just...not the same.

But man, do I love Merit's Chicago. Reading these books always make me hungry.


----------



## Atunah

Merit sure likes to eat.


----------



## Anne Berkeley

Karen Moning is an all time favorite, and Kevin Hearne. Gail Carriger- The Parasol Protectorate is another, loved the humor in her books. Amanda Hocking, Addison Moore, Kresley Cole, and Robin LaFevers Grave Mercy and Dark Triumph, loved them.  I could go on...


----------



## Atunah

Well, I went ahead and bought Biting bad by Chloe Neill anyway. I didn't want to wait at the library. Thankfully the books aren't 12.99 anymore, but close to $10 with tax is more than I really want to pay for a book. Its only the second kindle book I paid that much for. The other was the final installment of the fever series by Moning. 
I can't believe Merit didn't get to eat that fine pizza with Mallory before everything the ish hit the fan. 

I am reading Biting Bad right now. Before that I finished 
 
and now I have to pace it a bit or I run out of books in the series. I think its my favorite UF series, I just don't want to leave that world, even though its really nasty and gritty. Genius author. That one I bought too, no library book.

I think the next after Magic Bleeds is another one of those annoying in between short stories. Oh how they drive me mad. I am going to skip this one. I better not miss anything from this full book to the next full book though. That is why I hate these inserted in-betweeners.

I hate them in the "In Death" series too. I just want to read full books, one after the other. Book 1, book 2, etc. All this 2.5, 4.5 drives me nuts. I have actually stopped reading series when all that in between stuff got too confusing to me. But I like Kate Daniels too much to stop.

Back to Merit....


----------



## Trophywife007

I feel your pain! Sometimes I don't mind buying a novella by itself for $2 or so but I do resent having to buy it in an anthology with stories from other authors that I'm not interested in.

This past week I started a new (for me) UF series called Sentinels of New Orleans.

  

It's billed as something fans of Sookie Stackhouse would like but other than it being UF, set in Louisiana (New Orleans, not a small town), and written in 1st person, the resemblance ends there. I got hooked on the first one at @2.99, talked myself into buying the second one @ $8.89 since I'd gotten such a good deal on the first one, and decided to spring for the third one @ $11.04 which is a bit more than I like to spend but I figured I'd make it a present to myself since I hadn't bought too much at Amazon these last couple of months. How's that for rationalization?

All that aside, I'm half way through the third one and am really enjoying this series. It is not Sookie... they actually are mystery stories. You may guess "whodunit" in advance but it's still a good ride. The main character makes discoveries about herself as the series develops; the supes are more about the "historical undead" and not necessarily vampires; they have good pacing. I like the supporting characters as well as the main character and it's not all about "who will be the HEA?" I find myself thinking about them and wanting to get back to them when I'm unable to read at the time... all in all a good sign for me.

I have this coming week off so I might start Kate Daniels since I've heard so many consistently good reviews of that series. I've been saving it for "a special occasion" and this is as good a time as any.


----------



## GreenThumb

Trophywife007 said:


> I feel your pain! Sometimes I don't mind buying a novella by itself for $2 or so but I do resent having to buy it in an anthology with stories from other authors that I'm not interested in.
> 
> This past week I started a new (for me) UF series called Sentinels of New Orleans.
> 
> 
> 
> It's billed as something fans of Sookie Stackhouse would like but other than it being UF, set in Louisiana (New Orleans, not a small town), and written in 1st person, the resemblance ends there. I got hooked on the first one at @2.99, talked myself into buying the second one @ $8.89 since I'd gotten such a good deal on the first one, and decided to spring for the third one @ $11.04 which is a bit more than I like to spend but I figured I'd make it a present to myself since I hadn't bought too much at Amazon these last couple of months. How's that for rationalization?
> 
> All that aside, I'm half way through the third one and am really enjoying this series. It is not Sookie... they actually are mystery stories. You may guess "whodunit" in advance but it's still a good ride. The main character makes discoveries about herself as the series develops; the supes are more about the "historical undead" and not necessarily vampires; they have good pacing. I like the supporting characters as well as the main character and it's not all about "who will be the HEA?" I find myself thinking about them and wanting to get back to them when I'm unable to read at the time... all in all a good sign for me.
> 
> I have this coming week off so I might start Kate Daniels since I've heard so many consistently good reviews of that series. I've been saving it for "a special occasion" and this is as good a time as any.


Thanks for the recommendation! I'm always looking for something new to read in the urban fantasy genre.


----------



## Trophywife007

GreenThumb said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'm always looking for something new to read in the urban fantasy genre.


Actually, props to Worktolive (reply #219) for recommending this series, otherwise I wouldn't have known about it. She mentions in her review that there is a bit of worldbuilding but without "info dumps." That impressed me, as well... the descriptions are well integrated into the story in a natural way. I've finished with the third one now and am wondering how long I have to wait for the next one. I like that the three books each contain a complete story with no cliffhangers.

Thanks, Worktolive!


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> Actually, props to Worktolive (reply #219) for recommending this series, otherwise I wouldn't have known about it. She mentions in her review that there is a bit of worldbuilding but without "info dumps." That impressed me, as well... the descriptions are well integrated into the story in a natural way. I've finished with the third one now and am wondering how long I have to wait for the next one. I like that the three books each contain a complete story with no cliffhangers.


Hooray, I'm glad you liked it.  According to the author, there will be at least two more books. She also writes for Montlake under the name Susannah Sandlin. She has a paranormal/romantic suspense book called Storm Force that was originally issued as a serial but is now complete, and she also has a PNR series called the Penton Vampire Legacy series. I have all of them, but have only read Storm Force (my TBR pile really is out of control). I would definitely recommend it, and I'm sure I'll like the vamp books as well. Because they are through Montlake, they have been on sale at various times for $1.99 each.

   

I'm currently in the middle of Darynda Jones' Charley Davidson series. That's another one that I got sucked into when the first one was on sale. I then picked up the second on PBS, and the third and fourth recently when Amazon was price matching those B&N sales.


----------



## Trophywife007

It looks like several of her others are available under prime lending.  I'll have to check them out.


----------



## worktolive

Okay, bargain hunters, a fantastic Kindle deal of the day today! The first Kate Daniels book is available today at $1.99. This is absolutely my favorite current UF series. I often joke that I would read the phone book if Ilona and Gordon wrote it.



In addition, 3 or 4 of the later books are available at $5.99 - not a bargain, but still cheaper than they normally are. If you are a UF fan, you've probably heard of this series as it is routinely mentioned at the top of everyone's favorites list. The worldbuilding is superb and inventive and the characters all grow and change as the series continues (Kate most of all).


----------



## Atunah

I just bought and read Magic Bleeds on August 9th for 7.99. Now its 5.99. 
Its also my favorite UF series. Might be my favorite series period. Those books just blow my mind. I can't even put it in words how I like this series. My reviews on it are always lacking. 

I am trying to read very slowly now in the series, I don't have many left.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've only just finished the third one so I have a way to go.  How many are there?  I haven't read any of the shorts... and probably won't unless there's one someone highly recommends.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I've only just finished the third one so I have a way to go. How many are there? I haven't read any of the shorts... and probably won't unless there's one someone highly recommends.


The 6th just been published in July. 7th will be out in 2014. I read up to #4, Magic Bleeds. 
I don't read the shorts either. I just want to read full books and short stuff in between annoys me. I skip them in the "In Death" series too. Some like to read everything, but I just don't enjoy short stories. I want a complete full experience. I better not miss any important stuff though.

So I'll wait to read #5 and #6 until closer to when #7 is released. There is no pre-order even on the paper version, so it might be later in the next year.


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> I've only just finished the third one so I have a way to go. How many are there? I haven't read any of the shorts... and probably won't unless there's one someone highly recommends.


Since I'm a huge fan girl of theirs, I've read pretty much everything they've written including most of the shorts, and the Curran POVs. None are necessary to understand or follow the main story although i do recommend them because they are so well written, and also I think most of them can be purchased singly, rather than in an anthology with other authors. Ilona and Gordon write them mainly to pacify their rabid fans (like myself) in between books, because the year between each one is just too long. Last year, we didn't even get a new Kate book, although Andrea's book, Gunmetal Magic, was pretty darned awesome also.

I would also highly recommend their PNR series, starting with On The Edge. I've been savoring it slowly. I just started the third book, Fate's Edge (there are 4 books in total) and I'm completely sucked in. I only have a couple of authors that I will pay full price for without a whimper, and they are one of them.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished Magic Bleeds, the 4th book in the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews and I am now officially hooked. I don't really know why it took so long, but this series is really different and there is a lot of world building and a lot of different characters to get to know. All I can say is "wow" this is so good. I'm really liking Kate and I like that more of who she is is getting revealed. I also read "Curran POV II" which was an epilogue to this story and I'm glad I did; it just finished things off... it really should be included with the book. I'm thinking I must have gotten it as a freebie somewhere because I normally don't go for the short stories and I think charging for a really short epilogue is a bit of a rip off. Jmo.

So now I have to decide whether or not to stop at a satisfying place or continue with the next in the series.

Worktolive, because of your recommendation and because I enjoyed this one so well, I'll look at their "Edge" series. Don't know when I'll get to it though!



If anyone is tempted, it looks like the first book in the series called "Magic Bites" is on sale for $1.99 at the moment.

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Bites-Kate-Daniels-ebook/dp/B000SEH16E/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1378596066&sr=1-1


----------



## worktolive

I finished Fate's Edge yesterday and holy moly, it was so good! Now that I'm three books into the Edge series, it feels much more like a UF series, even though the main couple is different in each book. The focus is definitely on the plot, rather than on the romance.

The second book, Bayou Moon, was great (I adore the lead couple in that one), but it was quite bloody, and I think that's why I waited so long before picking up Fate's Edge. It had its moments also, but in general, the tone was lighter. The two lead characters are both tremendously smart, quick-witted, experienced grifters and the back and forth between them was a joy to read.

One thing that I love about Ilona and Gordon's books is that the main couple are always so well matched. The heroes are all alpha to the max, with a touch of crazy, but the respect they feel for their heroine is obvious right from the start of the relationship.


----------



## Trophywife007

Re: Kate Daniels series:

I just found where I downloaded Curran POV II from -- the author's website. It's free in various formats:

http://www.ilona-andrews.com/books/ebooks/curran-vol-ii-fathers-and-sons

Curran POV I is available as a free download on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18799

Here's a link to a kind of "prequel" short story you can read online:

http://www.ilona-andrews.com/questionable-client

All these are available now free of charge so get them while they last, if you're at all interested in this series. They are not essential to the series. Curran POV II finishes off Magic Bleeds. Curran POV I is a collection of cut scenes. The Questionable Client short story gives some background on Kate and one of the secondary characters in the series.

Enjoy!


----------



## ER Pierce

Kate Daniels is my FAVORITE, although the ending of the latest had me scratching my head.

I love C.L. Wilson's Tairen Soul series too. 

Molly Harper's Nice Girls series always makes me laugh.

Shelly Laurenston and G.A. Aiken are my favorites as well - for raunchy, sassy, sexy and foul mouthed.


----------



## Trophywife007

ER Pierce said:


> Molly Harper's Nice Girls series always makes me laugh.


Have you read any of the "Real Vampires" Glory St. Clair series by Gerry Bartlett? I have read and liked the Nice Girls series and was wondering about this one.


----------



## Trophywife007

I recently finished the 5th Kate Daniels book, Magic Slays and it certainly is a worthy addition to this series. The more I read, the more I like "Kate and Co." I'll be taking a break from them to read other things but I'm officially a fan. In this book Kate unravels her first case as a private investigator and learns even more about her past. Good stuff... five stars, I'd say.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> I LOVE this series. It's especially good if you like a some romance with your UF. Arcadia (Cady) is a fantastic heroine - ballsy, but not pigheaded. The worldbuilding is different. Basically, there are witches, and there are "earthbound" demons, who are just like regular people except that they have some kind of special "knack" or skill. Cady is a strong witch who's been in hiding for years due to accusations against her family. She tries to figure out what happened previously to her parents. On the way, she gets involved with Lon, an earthbound demon. There is a big age difference between them (she's 25, he's 40-ish), and he has a teenage son, but she's very mature and part of the fun is watching the two of them get together and work out their relationship issues. Highly, highly recommended.


And the first in the Arcadia Bell series is on sale now for $1.99. Of course I got it


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> And the first in the Arcadia Bell series is on sale now for $1.99. Of course I got it


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## bookmonster

Just finished

   

ABSOLUTELY LOVED THEM!!!


----------



## Trophywife007

bookmonster said:


> Just finished
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY LOVED THEM!!!


And they're available for borrowing on Amazon Prime to boot. I think I just found my Prime loan for November through February!


----------



## 31842

I can't believe I missed this thread! So many good book deals that I missed out on! Argh!

So, my insta-buys UF authors include Rachel Caine and Vicki Pettersson.

 

I really liked how they broke some of the tired old tropes of UF. Great female leads, new twists, lovely writing style... Really, really like their stuff.

I also was insta-buying Kim Harrison. Then one of her endings made me so mad I swore off her books forever. Then I picked up the next in the series and it was better than all the previous books combined. Sooo... yeah. Prepare for a roller coaster if you hop on board, but if you can push through, her later books in the series are fantastic.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've heard good things about all three series... especially about Pettersson's series.  I read and liked The Scent of Shadows but got side tracked and never got back to the rest of them.  I guess that series has concluded now so that's a plus, too.


----------



## 31842

Ooo!  Pick it back up!  I really enjoyed the first two of the Zodiac (Scent of Shadows) series, but book three is where things REALLY take off.  Vicki's writing is great, but I feel like book three was where she really found her voice and it is terrific!


----------



## 41413

I just gobbled both of these up in an afternoon each. I think they're meant to be YA, but I don't consider either of them to be very teen-appropriate. There's no on-screen sex, but the themes of the Sanctum series (suicide all up in this business) are very disturbing, and Immortal Circus has some really violent imagery. Why is it okay to describe stabbing people in the chest and drinking blood in great detail in Immortal Circus, when we can't see the heroine having happy consensual sex with her sorcerer boyfriend? It just struck me as really weird.

Both are fantastic dark urban fantasy, though, and I totally recommend them to anyone who likes dark stuff.

I bought this but haven't read it yet:



Six paranormal romances for 99c is kinda hard to turn down. Plus, mantitty cover.


----------



## Trophywife007

KateDanley said:


> Ooo! Pick it back up! I really enjoyed the first two of the Zodiac (Scent of Shadows) series, but book three is where things REALLY take off. Vicki's writing is great, but I feel like book three was where she really found her voice and it is terrific!


That's good to know. Maybe they'll be a nice read for the holidays!



smreine said:


> I bought this but haven't read it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Six paranormal romances for 99c is kinda hard to turn down. Plus, mantitty cover.


Hmmm, I'll have to sample. I'm kind of a buns girl, myself.


----------



## 41413

Trophywife007 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to sample. I'm kind of a buns girl, myself.


I like buns, but I have yet to see a manbun cover.


----------



## Trophywife007

smreine said:


> I like buns, but I have yet to see a manbun cover.


True... and what a shame that is.


----------



## 31842

smreine said:


> I like buns, but I have yet to see a manbun cover.


I'm thinking WHOLE untapped pre-made cover market.


----------



## worktolive

I woke up to a couple of good bargains today and was doing the happy dance.

 

each for $2.99. These are the two most recent books in the Elemental Assassins series. I was hoping Heart of Venom would go on sale - I'm caught up until that one.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've heard good things about that series... I was wondering... is it YA?  The blurbs on those two didn't sounds like it, but inquiring minds want to know...  Thanks!


----------



## 41413

No, these definitely aren't YA.

Thanks for the tip worktolive!


----------



## worktolive

Definitely adult, although her YA series, Mythos Academy, is good also and is one of the few YA UF series that I read. I'm a few behind on that one. Luckily, she is relatively prolific, and releases a few books a year, so there isn't such a long wait in between books.


----------



## Trophywife007

Thanks!  I'm going to check out the series.


----------



## worktolive

A couple of sales - Blade Song and Night Blade by JC Daniels (Shiloh Walker) $1.99 ea.

 

I've read the first one and have the second on my TBR - definitely more UF than PNR but there is a romance.

Also Darkness Dawns by Dianne Duvall - $1.99.



This has been on sale before. It's the first of a series - this is PNR rather than UF. I've read it and liked it a lot.


----------



## Trophywife007

Shortly after I got my first Kindle in 2009 I picked up Full Moon Rising as a freebie. It's the first in the Riley Jensen series by Keri Arthur. Consequently, I read the next two in the series and kind of got burned out.


Spoiler



I wasn't really into her multiple partners


and the sex got a bit old after a while. On one hand I like the steamy scenes but in this case, especially in the third book, I thought it was stepping over the line into being gratuitous. She felt connected to one guy but because of her werewolf-i-ness could not commit. (I've always hated that "torn between two lovers" stuff... make up your mind, already!) So, the 4th book has been unread in my TBR pile for quite a while. Last week I decided to give it a go.

There's seems to be a change in the trajectory of the series starting with book 4, Dangerous Games, and especially with book 5, Embraced by Darkness. I buzzed through 4, 5, 6, and now have started book 7, Deadly Desire. I'm really surprised by my change in outlook. Now I wonder if those original 3 were really that bad or was I in a different place? Maybe I just needed a break? Whatever the differences, the focus of this last group seems to be more on her work cases and her sex drive, while still an issue seems to more controlled... like she's growing up. The murders she investigates are pretty gritty and grim so may not be everyone's cuppa, but I think I may finish out this series before the end of the year... which is quite a change for me because I had thought I'd never get back to it. There were things I liked about her as a main character and I generally like the UF genre that features a first person, female lead like Sookie, MacKayla Lane, etc. but I suppose at some point in book 3 I thought she was edging over into the TSTL category... which I am now revising. Also, book 4 ended one particular storyline that I was happy to see go, and Riley took a step that I thought signaled she was becoming more mature -- this also may be why my interest got renewed. Has anyone else read through this series? Thoughts?

Here they are in order:


----------



## Atunah

Apparently we picked up the same freebies, I have it too. September 2009.  . Haven't read it yet, like so many other things. Its interesting how your outlook changed, or the books. Taking a break might have helped too. You make it sound really interesting.


----------



## 41413

I thought your analysis sounded interesting, Trophywife007, so I went to pick up the first book in the series. Turns out I already got it on October 2nd, 2009.  Well, maybe I'll put it back toward the top of my TBR, since I've been neglecting it for four years now. (I can't believe I've even had a Kindle that long...)


----------



## Trophywife007

I hope you aren't disappointed.  Looking back, I suppose some of the more unsavory things that happen to her in the beginning books set things up for events that come later.  The murder cases she investigates remind me a bit of the ones in the "In Death" series by J. D. Robb, but again, a bit more gritty because of the supernatural element.

I guess, I'm seeing growth in the character, which I always like.  Let me know what you think!  I don't think these are for everyone.  Edited to add: The series is finished, which is always a plus.  Hate those cliffhangers!

(Yes, Atunah, I got it in Sept. 2009!  I think I got the first Fever novel as a freebie then, too.  They had some good ones back then.  The same month I got started on the BDB series... no freebies there, unfortunately.)


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> (Yes, Atunah, I got it in Sept. 2009! I think I got the first Fever novel as a freebie then, too. They had some good ones back then. The same month I got started on the BDB series... no freebies there, unfortunately.)


Yes, there were some good ones back then. Yeah, Fever was free and quite a few other big hitters. Those were the days. Easy to find too as it wasn't as swamped. At least I don't remember it like that.

I may have to move that one up too on my list. I like the murder mysteries from In Death and the fact that the series is done is a huge plus. I think I only finished one UF/PNR series so far, Sookie. I thought the Fever was done at 5, but nope, still going and going. . I don't think I'll live long enough to finish all the series I stared.


----------



## 41413

Atunah said:


> I may have to move that one up too on my list. I like the murder mysteries from In Death and the fact that the series is done is a huge plus. I think I only finished one UF/PNR series so far, Sookie. I thought the Fever was done at 5, but nope, still going and going. . I don't think I'll live long enough to finish all the series I stared.


I haven't bothered to pick up any of the Dani books. Her character irritated me in the first five Fever books, and I'm perfectly happy pretending that the series ended after those five.


----------



## Atunah

Dani totally irritated me throughout the Fever series. I really didn't want to even read Ice. I wasn't going to pay for it so I got it from the library. The book was all fancy with homemade looking pages. Was quite neat.  

I really liked the book though, the world building is just mind blowing to me. And Dani was slightly less annoying.  . Actually getting some insight into her was interesting, but it was really all the other interactions and characters and that world that made me blow through the pages. The creatures, yikes that thing on the roof  . 
So I want more about the other characters like Christian. Poor baby. Ryoden is another interesting character. 

I think one can easily look at the Fever series as a 5 book series contained. It had a satisfying end. The vibe of Ice is different. 
Now considering that I couldn't stand Mac either for quite some time I figured I give Dani a try. 
I just wish she'd age a bit faster or wasn't quite as young as she is. Next one isn't out until July next year. Yikes they take long.


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> Shortly after I got my first Kindle in 2009 I picked up Full Moon Rising as a freebie. It's the first in the Riley Jensen series by Keri Arthur. Consequently, I read the next two in the series and kind of got burned out.


I also picked this up in 2009 as a freebie (those WERE the good old days  ) but I wasn't put off by Riley's actions in regards to sex, read the first 4 or so right away, then kept up with the series in real time. It's still one of my favorites. I was new to UF at the time, and I guess the way I looked at was that Riley wasn't human, so having different sexual mores didn't bother me. Plus, I think this is where the distinction between UF and PNR becomes important when a reader is trying to find books they will like in this genre. This series is definitely UF, and they don't necessarily follow the usual romance rules in terms of being faithful to your partner and in only being with one partner the way a PNR would. (At least in the first few books it doesn't. After that, Riley does "settle down" somewhat). Anyway, I would definitely recommend the series, with that caveat in mind - it is a UF series, not a PNR.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> I also picked this up in 2009 as a freebie (those WERE the good old days  ) but I wasn't put off by Riley's actions in regards to sex, read the first 4 or so right away, then kept up with the series in real time. It's still one of my favorites. I was new to UF at the time, and I guess the way I looked at was that Riley wasn't human, so having different sexual mores didn't bother me. Plus, I think this is where the distinction between UF and PNR becomes important when a reader is trying to find books they will like in this genre. This series is definitely UF, and they don't necessarily follow the usual romance rules in terms of being faithful to your partner and in only being with one partner the way a PNR would. (At least in the first few books it doesn't. After that, Riley does "settle down" somewhat). Anyway, I would definitely recommend the series, with that caveat in mind - it is a UF series, not a PNR.


I think you've hit upon it. I don't believe I'd read any UF until I got my Kindle, so I was coming from more of a PNR mindset. Now that I've read more series I've come to expect more varied situations. Some of the different species are a bit creepy.



Atunah said:


> I think one can easily look at the Fever series as a 5 book series contained. It had a satisfying end. The vibe of Ice is different.
> Now considering that I couldn't stand Mac either for quite some time I figured I give Dani a try.
> I just wish she'd age a bit faster or wasn't quite as young as she is. Next one isn't out until July next year. Yikes they take long.


I wish Dani would age a bit faster, too, or that perhaps there was more of a time gap between Shadowfever and Iced. I didn't mind Mac at the beginning... possibly because I also had read some of the Sookie books by then... which I still haven't read the last one, but I see that it's now available on Overdrive so I'll be getting on that waiting list now.


----------



## worktolive

For all you PNR fans, there are a large number of them on sale today only for $1.99 as part of the Kindle Daily romance deal (All published by Sourcebooks). The link to the deal is here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=br_lf_m_1001914951_pglink_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1001914951&plgroup=1&plpage=1

A few that I've read and would definitely recommend:

By Bec McMaster - these are steampunkish, but more in atmosphere than in gadgets

 

By Elisabeth Staab - in this one, the hero is definitely beta (and a virgin) and the heroine is alpha. The only problem is that this is one series where you should probably read the first book, King of Darkness, before you read this, however, it goes on sale fairly regularly (in fact, I think it was just on sale a month ago, so you might have picked it up then):



Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## worktolive

One more deal, not related to the Kindle daily deal, so this sale will probably be on at least for a few days.

Under The Moon by Natalie J. Damschroder - $0.99


----------



## 41413

worktolive said:


> One more deal, not related to the Kindle daily deal, so this sale will probably be on at least for a few days.
> 
> Under The Moon by Natalie J. Damschroder - $0.99


Oh, that looks really good. Almost like the Dark Descendant series? I one-clicked. Thank you.


----------



## Trophywife007

I recently finished the Riley Jensen series by Keri Arthur that I mentioned up thread (response #263) and I'm glad I went back to it. The author did well in setting up situations for the upcoming installment in each book and I do like how things eventually were resolved. I'm also glad that it was finished so that I didn't have to wait for installments! I recommend this series to UF fans, again with caveats previously mentioned.

The next book I read was J. R. Wards, "Lover, At Last."  This was not an installment I was necessarily looking forward to, but I'm eager for the next BDB installment,  so I wanted to keep up with all the "subplots" she includes. I put "subplots" in quotes because they are so much a part of the overall story line and some of them become their own part of the series in later episodes.

I really love how Ward weaves everything together and this one that featured Blay and Qhuinn was well done. Their story has been building up for a while. The "gangsta" speak gets old, but I think she's toning it down a bit. Some of the newer villains sound somewhat like they are speaking English from Jane Austin's era, so that mixes it up a bit. Recommended if you are into this series... many are not. I know some people who didn't like Blackdagger Brotherhood until about the fourth installment... I don't know if I would make it that far into a series if I weren't enjoying it! Apparently I don't have that kind of staying power.

Hope everyone is getting in some good reading time now that the holiday rush is over!


----------



## Laurel Cremant

I can't get enough of C.L Wilson's Tairen Soul series. I fell in love with the first one Lord of the Fading Lands (Tairen Soul) and re-read it often. This series was like a crack addiction for me. The world-building is phenomenal and so engrossing that it lingers with you for days after you finish reading. SO if you can't tell by now I LOVED this series lol.

Lord of the Fading Lands (Tairen Soul)


----------



## Trophywife007

I have that one on my TBR list; I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Laurel Cremant

Trophywife007 said:


> I have that one on my TBR list; I'll have to check it out!


It is AMAZING. I hope you enjoy it. I've got such a mad crush on this author's voice and style it's a little sad


----------



## Atunah

I really liked Lord of the fading Land. That and Master of Crows were my first fantasy romances.
Reminds me I need to read the next in the Fading series. 

I just finished Silver Borne, the 5th in the Mercy Thompson series. Loved it.


----------



## worktolive

Today's Kindle SF deal is Soulless by Gail Carriger for $1.99. I absolutely adored this series. It's described as steampunk, but it's not real heavy on the gadgets. I would describe it as a Victorian comedy of manners with werewolves and vamps. It's also got a good romance, although the romance is not the main plot.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished the first in the Glory St. Clair series by Gerry Bartlett, Real Vampires Have Curves.  It's very much "chick lit" style and for some reason it just didn't click with me; I started skipping pages at around 35%. In fact I read a few right at the end and don't feel I missed anything. There just didn't seem to be very much going on and I found I wasn't that interested in the main character. I'm really sorry that this just wasn't for me.

YMMV


----------



## Trophywife007

I just finished the Elemental Mysteries series by Elizabeth Hunter. The first episode, A Hidden Fire  is available free and the following three are very reasonably priced.   

I actually didn't plan on reading this series (UF) at this time, but I happened to see a recommendation for it while browsing on Amazon, remembered that I had the first book already, and so off I started not really knowing anything about the storyline. It was a pleasure just letting things unfold, which is why I won't write anything about the plot here other than to say that I was sucked into the story and loved reading about the characters in all four episodes. Four stars.


----------



## SLGray

Ah, my people.  I absolutely adore urban fantasy and am always wanting to dive in deeper.

Jim Butcher's Dresden Files have been mentioned, I imagine.
Rachel Caine's Weather Warden series
Kevin Hearne's Iron Druid Chronicles
Faith Hunter's Jane Yellowrock series
Seanan Mcguire's October Daye series
C.E. Murphy's Old Races

Love them love them love them.


----------



## D-C

Just found this thread and am going to have to come back to it later to digest all the information. 
I've read pretty much anything UF I can get my hands on including Mercy Thompson, October Daye, Black Dagger Brotherhood, Sookie, Anita blake (stopped after about book 5 or 6 as the sex took over and the stories got dull), what's the one LKH wrote with the fae? (Quick look at Google) Ah, Merry Gentry... I tried to get into Kim Harrison's series but I think I suffered an UF overload around then and they all started to blur into one. Oh, just started Dresden File after wondering what all the fuss was about. I'm on book 5, I think... Also, just started the Felix Castor novels by Mike Carey. 
I adore the genre and simply cannot get enough.


----------



## Trophywife007

DaCosta said:


> ...Anita blake (stopped after about book 5 or 6 as the sex took over and the stories got dull), ...


I've heard that about AB... and only have read the first one. There's just too much other stuff out there to get involved in another series that I won't be interested in finishing.


----------



## D-C

AB was a big let down for me. I was looking for a strong female lead - and it started really well - then dove off a cliff. Don't get me wrong, sex has a place, especially if the series relies on it i.e. Merry Gentry, but that wasn't what AB was about to begin with, so it lost me as a reader.


----------



## SLGray

I've heard for years that you're pretty much okay with the AB series until the Butterfly book and then, yeah. All sex, all the time. I personally have only read the first, and I enjoyed it, but the warnings have kept me from reading the rest.


----------



## drenfrow

Trophywife007 said:


> I just finished the Elemental Mysteries series by Elizabeth Hunter. The first episode, A Hidden Fire  is available free and the following three are very reasonably priced.
> 
> I actually didn't plan on reading this series (UF) at this time, but I happened to see a recommendation for it while browsing on Amazon, remembered that I had the first book already, and so off I started not really knowing anything about the storyline. It was a pleasure just letting things unfold, which is why I won't write anything about the plot here other than to say that I was sucked into the story and loved reading about the characters in all four episodes. Four stars.


Excellent recommendation! I just finished the first book and am looking forward to the rest of the series. Thanks for posting--I had never heard of this series.


----------



## Trophywife007

drenfrow said:


> Excellent recommendation! I just finished the first book and am looking forward to the rest of the series. Thanks for posting--I had never heard of this series.


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## julidrevezzo

I love C.L. Wilson's series. Have you read Between Light and Dark by Elissa Wilds?  That's one I really like. I'm also a fan of Vijaya Schartz. I really enjoyed her novel Seducing Sigefroi  and looking forward to reading more of her series. Marsha A. Moore's Enchanted Bookstore series is fun too. It's a five book series but I've only read the first two so far.  And there are tons more I enjoy, Maggie Shayne, and so forth. I've been reading a lot more indie romance lately though.


----------



## rosewynters

I love both of them, but I especially adore books that combine them!


----------



## worktolive

Today's Kindle SF deal is Monster in My Closet by R.L. Naquin for $0.99

I really like this series. It's quirky and funny, yet also very serious and features lots of odd paranormal creatures. Definitely UF, not PNR. There are three books so far and I've read and loved all of them.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> Today's Kindle SF deal is Monster in My Closet by R.L. Naquin for $0.99
> 
> I really like this series. It's quirky and funny, yet also very serious and features lots of odd paranormal creatures. Definitely UF, not PNR. There are three books so far and I've read and loved all of them.


I picked it up. Thanks, Worktolive!


----------



## Atunah

That looks interesting, I like quirky so I am getting it.


----------



## drenfrow

All four books in the Stacy Justice series are available for $1.99 each as part of the Kindle Daily Deal today:

   

It's a cute, fun series, nothing deep.


----------



## Trophywife007

It's available on Prime lending, too.  Thanks for the find!


----------



## Atunah

Don't have any sales, but just wanted to squeeee since I just got Wild Things from my library. The 9th in the Chicago Vampire series. I am in the middle of another book, I might have to put that aside for this. Not that the other one isn't good, it is, I just want some Merrit, Ethan and the clan. 
Not sure if I can wait


----------



## worktolive

SM Reine said:


> I picked this up on your recommendation and inhaled it this morning. LOVE. IT. I already bought the second and will be reading it while having all you can eat sushi this afternoon.


Awesome! Very happy to introduce another person to this series. The mixture of really dark elements with the quirky/fun ones has thrown off some people, but I really enjoy it. Book 4 is out in April I believe, and is called Golem in My Glovebox.


----------



## Callie Ray

Does anyone have UF recommendations with an, ahem, older MC? I'd love to read an adventure with a woman in her 30s or 40s.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> Awesome! Very happy to introduce another person to this series. The mixture of really dark elements with the quirky/fun ones has thrown off some people, but I really enjoy it. Book 4 is out in April I believe, and is called Golem in My Glovebox.


You, you, what is wrong with you. I just finished Monster in my Closet and it was great. Now you got me on another UF series. I need another one of those like I need another dust bunny in my house. 
I love the quirky mixture. For me, I can't read just dark, meaning I don't mind dark, but I have to have something else with it. This does. And the main character Zoey (perfect name for her) is really spot on for me. That can often be a problem for me. But I love her. Someone that is an even bigger klutz than me. Well, minus the empath thing. Reading people not my strength.


----------



## Atunah

SM Reine said:


> If you dig her klutziness, you'll like #2 even better, haha  I just started on #3 today. L


Man, I was going to take a break and fit a Lordling in first. . I do know though I like to open my closet doors slowly after reading this.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Man, I was going to take a break and fit a Lordling in first. . I do know though I like to open my closet doors slowly after reading this.


I want Maurice to come live at my house!


----------



## worktolive

Nashira said:


> Does anyone have UF recommendations with an, ahem, older MC? I'd love to read an adventure with a woman in her 30s or 40s.


I just read another kind of quirky PNR featuring a 39 YO heroine and a 40 YO hero. It's very different. The paranormal elements are there, but at the same time, the characters spend most of the book in the dark about what's going on, and the hero is totally in denial so he actively avoids learning any more about it. It's got a solid romance though. The age of the lead characters, and the fact that the heroine is Japanese American is what caught my eye. It's called Rude Awakening, by Athena Grayson. Be warned though, it's the start of a series and I have no idea when the next book is coming out. It has an HFN, not an HEA, but that's more because there is a continuing story arc. The romance is satisfying and it doesn't end on a cliffhanger.


----------



## Callie Ray

worktolive said:


> I just read another kind of quirky PNR featuring a 39 YO heroine and a 40 YO hero. It's very different. The paranormal elements are there, but at the same time, the characters spend most of the book in the dark about what's going on, and the hero is totally in denial so he actively avoids learning any more about it. It's got a solid romance though. The age of the lead characters, and the fact that the heroine is Japanese American is what caught my eye. It's called Rude Awakening, by Athena Grayson. Be warned though, it's the start of a series and I have no idea when the next book is coming out. It has an HFN, not an HEA, but that's more because there is a continuing story arc. The romance is satisfying and it doesn't end on a cliffhanger.


Thanks! I actually prefer HFN. I'll check it out.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

My fave UF series...

Kim Harrison's Hollow series
Stacia Kane's Downside series
Rachel Caine's Weather Wardens
MLN Hanover's Black Sun Daughter's series
Mark del Franco's Connor Grey series
Simon Green's Nightside series
TA Pratt's Marla Mason series
Jennifer Estep's Elemental Assisin series


----------



## Atunah

SM Reine said:


> If you dig her klutziness, you'll like #2 even better, haha  I just started on #3 today. L


I am 30% through Pooka in my Pantry and I am loving it. I cracked up at the good and bad luck "math". 


> book quote: I was promised there would be no algebra in the real world


 . Love Zoey. 
Love my PW for finding those quotes in a book quick. But can someone tell me why keep buying and reading books when I already own a bunch I already bought? . I don't even have time to put these books in collections as I read them as I buy them.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I am 30% through Pooka in my Pantry and I am loving it. I cracked up at the good and bad luck "math". . Love Zoey.
> Love my PW for finding those quotes in a book quick. But can someone tell me why keep buying and reading books when I already own a bunch I already bought? . I don't even have time to put these books in collections as I read them as I buy them.


I just finished the first one in that series and started the second one. It's really different and I'm enjoying it. Thanks for the rec, Worktolive! I do already have a ton of other books in my TBR pile, but sometimes I'm just in the mood for something else.

Before I started the RL Naquin series I read the latest in the "Vampires in America" series by D. B. Reynolds called "Aden." If you're in the mood for something really steamy, this is it... Something with a little bite.


----------



## GreenThumb

worktolive said:


> Today's Kindle SF deal is Monster in My Closet by R.L. Naquin for $0.99
> 
> I really like this series. It's quirky and funny, yet also very serious and features lots of odd paranormal creatures. Definitely UF, not PNR. There are three books so far and I've read and loved all of them.


I'm in the middle of this book, and absolutely loving it! Thank you so much for the recommendation!


----------



## Guest

I loved the Stackhouse series early on, too, but stopped reading later int he series (sounds about the same time you stopped). The quality regressed and it turned into a lot of info dumping of previous books in the series. I never got into the Fever series, which upset me, because I really really really wanted to love that series and my friend recommended it because she said it was like what I write (I disagree now that I've read the first book in that series). One of my favorite series is the CAGED series by Amber Lynn Natusch. The writing is a little more basic than I normally go for, but story-wise and character-wise, I was totally hooked!


----------



## rosewynters

Loving the suggestions here! There are a lot of great reads.


----------



## Atunah

Before I read the next book in the "Zoey" Monster series, I am starting this one I had for a while. It was on sale a while back and I am pretty sure I picked it up from someone suggesting it in this thread.



I just started, but I really like the tone of it and the main character. We'll see how it goes. 

By the way, its on sale again for $2.99.

This is a fairly recent purchase on my TBR pile. I bought this in June last year. Considering I still have books from 2008 I have bought and not read yet, its pretty fresh. Only 10 months old


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Before I read the next book in the "Zoey" Monster series, I am starting this one I had for a while. It was on sale a while back and I am pretty sure I picked it up from someone suggesting it in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I just started, but I really like the tone of it and the main character. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> By the way, its on sale again for $2.99.


Oh, that was probably from me also. Can you tell I love the "quirky" ones?  Anyway, I'm up to book 5 on that series (Charley Davidson). I wasn't totally sold after the 1st one, but I got the second for free so I decided to keep reading and it has definitely grown on me.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> Oh, that was probably from me also. Can you tell I love the "quirky" ones?  Anyway, I'm up to book 5 on that series (Charley Davidson). I wasn't totally sold after the 1st one, but I got the second for free so I decided to keep reading and it has definitely grown on me.


I guess I'll stick to your suggestions like glue then. . Still early with this one, but I guess I do also like the quirky. Wouldn't have been able to put into words what that was until I started the Naquin series. I am more of a I know it when I sees it kind of reader. Now I know. As long as the quirk doesn't go over the the TSTL chick lit line. There was one I read quite a while back, I can't remember now what it was, but there was too much shopping for brand shoes and fashion and such. It was a UF. Since I cannot relate to such brand things, it got old for me.

I am really trying to read off my purchased TBR pile, so picked this one out of it. For some odd reason that pile keeps growing. Settlement money hasn't helped. . And I still have library books too. I am on waiting list for another in the Mercy Thompson series. Frost Burned is the one I am waiting on.

Then I need to read another in the Kate Daniels. I savor those slowly as I love them so much. They blow my brains basically. Writing reviews on those is really hard, but also kind of funny because I sound like my brain just has been blown.


----------



## Atunah

I finished "First Grave on the Right" now and it was great. Straight up UF. Love Charley. That is usually the iffy part for me, the first person. I rarely like the characters and I often feel like I am only getting part of the story. But it works here. I just went ahead and bought #2 and #3 as they are both on sale for $2.99, while the rest is close to $7. My library only has the audio books and that isn't going to work for me.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I finished "First Grave on the Right" now and it was great. Straight up UF. Love Charley. That is usually the iffy part for me, the first person. I rarely like the characters and I often feel like I am only getting part of the story. But it works here. I just went ahead and bought #2 and #3 as they are both on sale for $2.99, while the rest is close to $7. My library only has the audio books and that isn't going to work for me.


I have a couple in that series on my TBR pile. Guess I have to get with it.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I am really trying to read off my purchased TBR pile, so picked this one out of it. For some odd reason that pile keeps growing. Settlement money hasn't helped. . And I still have library books too. I am on waiting list for another in the Mercy Thompson series. Frost Burned is the one I am waiting on.
> 
> Then I need to read another in the Kate Daniels. I savor those slowly as I love them so much. They blow my brains basically. Writing reviews on those is really hard, but also kind of funny because I sound like my brain just has been blown.


I think we have pretty similar tastes in UF. Patricia Briggs and Ilona Andrews are just about my favorite UF writers. I'm dying to pick up Night Broken, but it's $10.99 so I'm trying to resist. Have you read the Alpha/Omega series? I think I like it even better than Mercy.

For those of you who didn't pick up Monster In My Closet last time when it was on sale for $0.99, it's back down to that price. Book 4, Golem in my Glovebox, releases next week, so I assume that's the reason for the sale, but I think it might only be on for another day or so. It's quirky, and a bit of a strange mix between light and dark, but if you are looking for something different....


----------



## GreenThumb

SM Reine said:


> Seriously, GET THIS BOOK.
> 
> I have marked book #4 on my calendar and will be doing nothing until I finish reading it. I just stinkin' love this series.


Me, too. And I just bought book 4!


----------



## MLPMom

Atunah said:


> I finished "First Grave on the Right" now and it was great. Straight up UF. Love Charley. That is usually the iffy part for me, the first person. I rarely like the characters and I often feel like I am only getting part of the story. But it works here. I just went ahead and bought #2 and #3 as they are both on sale for $2.99, while the rest is close to $7. My library only has the audio books and that isn't going to work for me.


 I adore this series, Charley is so stinkin' funny. I can't wait for book six to come out. On the author's website are a few bonus scenes for after you have read book five, I highly recommend them too! 
http://www.daryndajones.com/category/graveyard/

I just started the Southern Witch series by Kimberly Frost and am loving it as well. She is also very quirky. There isn't the steam in these as there is in the Charley Series but still a really fun series so far (only on book three). the first book is Would-Be Witch. I would check them out if you haven't already.


----------



## Atunah

Just finished the 5th in the Kate Daniels series


Love this series. I give up trying to write a review. I haven't written a review for anything I read lately, I just can't find the words anymore and its too much pressure right now trying to come up with something. So I just read and rate. 

I don't know what it is about this series. Its gory, there are some spilled guts in this one, like literally , but somehow it works and I can't get enough. Even of the guts. . The mix of humor, action, humanity in the middle of depressing world and Curran. I start laughing out loud at something and the next second, someone gets their spinal column severed. There is something wrong with me, I never want to leave that world.


----------



## MLPMom

Nothing wrong with you at all, it was why I picked up the series as well. I love that you can be smiling one minute, grossed out the next and then laughing your butt off the next. I think that is a sign of a good author (or authors in this case) that they can bring out so many emotions in you in one read.


----------



## Trophywife007

I just got on the waiting list for  at my Overdrive library... can't wait!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I just got on the waiting list for  at my Overdrive library... can't wait!


I still haven't read more than the first 2 in this series. I have a little ways to go. 

I did finish 

so I only have one more published to go and be caught up. I was trying to slow it down, but eventually I am going to catch up. I found it interesting that the author note is talking about how the german wasn't great in the first 2 books and then a german couple contacted her and saying so and now they do the translations. 
I'd like everyone to say Zee's name 3 times real fast. 

I loved the book, but throughout I just kept thinking, where is everyone. I mean all this stuff happening and that characters duplex/house, that characters apartment and no descriptions of crowds, you know, nosy people that are usually everywhere.


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> I just got on the waiting list for  at my Overdrive library... can't wait!


I started the audiobook yesterday. I made the mistake of listening to the audio version of the 1st book in the series way back when & have been addicted to them ever since. Can't ever consider reading them, have to have Jim Frangione read them to me in his sexy baritone voice!


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> I started the audiobook yesterday. I made the mistake of listening to the audio version of the 1st book in the series way back when & have been addicted to them ever since. Can't ever consider reading them, have to have Jim Frangione read them to me in his sexy baritone voice!


Let us know what you think, Cagnes. I'm 4th on the list so it may be a while before I get it. I'm just tickled to be saving $10.99. I still have most of my book credit left!

Atunah, I know some who didn't really start liking BDB until about book 4, but I like how she weaves all the story lines together, and like some characters better than others, and the series overall... haven't started Mercy Thompson yet but I do like the Alpha/Omega series.


----------



## drenfrow

Atunah said:


> I did finish
> 
> so I only have one more published to go and be caught up. I was trying to slow it down, but eventually I am going to catch up. I found it interesting that the author note is talking about how the german wasn't great in the first 2 books and then a german couple contacted her and saying so and now they do the translations.
> I'd like everyone to say Zee's name 3 times real fast.
> 
> I loved the book, but throughout I just kept thinking, where is everyone. I mean all this stuff happening and that characters duplex/house, that characters apartment and no descriptions of crowds, you know, nosy people that are usually everywhere.


I just finished #5 in this series, Silver Borne (Mercy Thompson) last night. I have been trying to go through them slowly so I don't catch up to the most current one too quickly. This is one of my very favorite UF series, right up there with The Dresden Files, The Iron Druid series and the Kate Daniels series.


----------



## Atunah

drenfrow said:


> I just finished #5 in this series, Silver Borne (Mercy Thompson) last night. I have been trying to go through them slowly so I don't catch up to the most current one too quickly. This is one of my very favorite UF series, right up there with The Dresden Files, The Iron Druid series and the Kate Daniels series.


Love Kate Daniels too, so far I have only read 2 in the Dresden files. I didn't really like them that much. I mean they were a ok for me. 
I keep getting told they get better by #3. But Harry is just so TSTL, just seems so juvenile. . I did get on the waitlist at the library for the 3rd. I want to like that series because there are so many installments, so I don't run out so fast. 

I haven't read the Iron Druid yet.

I also still have the Psy Changeline series to work through. Only read the first in that one. Was good, but a bit confusing for my poor brain. Can't read that stuff when I am fuzzy on pain killers. . I think there are a lot of parts in that one too now, so again, won't run out so fast.

I am still doing turtle reading on Kate Daniels and I have to sit on my hands not to read #8 in the Mercy series as its the last one published right now. I don't think there will be another until next year, right? Yikes.

I also have only one more in the Monster Haven series.

I never thought I'd actually get caught up in any of the series I read. What happened, pigs fly? 

eta: Please excuse my spell errors today. Having a bad day and my brain is not playing along with me. I keep looking at words as I am typing and it seems ok, until I read it again later.


----------



## SWF

I don't know why I haven't seen this thread considering it's been around for a while.  

My favourites: Jim Butcher, Ben Aaronovitch, Laurel K Hamilton (earlier ones), Charlaine Harris.

Loving all the recommendations. My TBR list has gone whoosh!

>wanders off to start downloading samples<


----------



## Lyoung

Huuuuuge fan of PNR / UF! I hope these genres never die!


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> Let us know what you think, Cagnes. I'm 4th on the list so it may be a while before I get it. I'm just tickled to be saving $10.99. I still have most of my book credit left!


Will do, I'm loving it so far! "The King" picks up where book #11 "Lover at Last" ends & I was a bit lost in the beginning since it's been over a year since I read LAL, my memory was a bit hazy. I ended up going to Shelfari & read through the character list and Synopsis for "Lover at Last". That really helped to jog my memory & understand what was going on in "The King". After the prologue, it starts with several story lines & characters, so if your memory is as bad as mine, you may want to brush up while waiting for overdrive.


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Will do, I'm loving it so far! "The King" picks up where book #11 "Lover at Last" ends & I was a bit lost in the beginning since it's been over a year since I read LAL, my memory was a bit hazy. I ended up going to Shelfari & read through the character list and Synopsis for "Lover at Last". That really helped to jog my memory & understand what was going on in "The King". After the prologue, it starts with several story lines & characters, so if your memory is as bad as mine, you may want to brush up while waiting for overdrive.


Thanks. Will do!


----------



## Atunah

The Dark Hunter collection is for sale 19.99

I counted 23, or maybe 24 books. Is that the whole shebang? Found that posted on Booklikes. 


I also tried to start the 3rd in the Harry Dresden series. As I kind of slugged through the 1st and 2nd, I been told it gets better after that. But I already had to put it down again. I don't know what it is about how its written, but somehow its just not working for me. Maybe some of it is the way he looks at women? I can't figure it out. I'll pick it up again later. I am determined to read the first 4-5 books to see if they get better.


----------



## MichelleB675

That is all of them except Styxx which was released last year and Son of No One that hasn't been released yet. There's also a book of short stories that fill in more of the story, Dark Bites, that isn't included either. But that price is excellent for that many books in one. I love that series, and bought all of them last year when they were on sale for $1.99 or $2.99 each.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> The Dark Hunter collection is for sale 19.99
> 
> I counted 23, or maybe 24 books. Is that the whole shebang? Found that posted on Booklikes.


I think I got as far as "Acheron" but skipped over the "Dream hunter" ones. This is tempting. Such a good price... Hmmm, I do have that book credit after all... 

I just started  by Michelle Rowen. Pretty fun, so far. Light reading, which is just what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

buncha Dresden books on sale today:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=xs_gb_l-1_0942_5c5f1679?ie=UTF8&node=7533915011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=left-new-1&pf_rd_r=19MVPYR0M525VXSZZ3WV&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1740370942


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks. Will do!


Trophywife007... finished  & loved it! I read a recent review where the reviewer said that this will probably be their last BDB book for awhile....too much going on and not enough quality time with the lead characters of each book. It's just the opposite for me, I love the way J.R. Ward weaves all the story lines together! The main story-line is resolved in this book, but she leaves several threads dangling which leaves me wanting more, more, more. She's an amazing storyteller & I can't wait for her next installment!


----------



## Trophywife007

cagnes said:


> Trophywife007... finished  & loved it! I read a recent review where the reviewer said that this will probably be their last BDB book for awhile....too much going on and not enough quality time with the lead characters of each book. It's just the opposite for me, I love the way J.R. Ward weaves all the story lines together! The main story-line is resolved in this book, but she leaves several threads dangling which leaves me wanting more, more, more. She's an amazing storyteller & I can't wait for her next installment!


Thanks so much, Cagnes. I'm really looking forward to it now hearing your opinion. I also like how she puts her stories together and I also like how she is able to communicate the emotion of the characters. She IS amazing.

After waiting about 3 or 4 weeks I've moved up one space to #3 on the waiting list... there are two copies so... maybe another month and a half? It's not as if I don't have anything else to read, but I do hate waiting and I refuse to spend my book credit on that when I can get it from Overdrive. I did break down and buy the Dark Hunter collection... Thanks for that, Atunah the enabler.


----------



## cagnes

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks so much, Cagnes. I'm really looking forward to it now hearing your opinion. I also like how she puts her stories together and I also like how she is able to communicate the emotion of the characters. She IS amazing.
> 
> After waiting about 3 or 4 weeks I've moved up one space to #3 on the waiting list... there are two copies so... maybe another month and a half? It's not as if I don't have anything else to read, but I do hate waiting and I refuse to spend my book credit on that when I can get it from Overdrive. I did break down and buy the Dark Hunter collection... Thanks for that, Atunah the enabler.


You're welcome! You can't go wrong with the Dark Hunter collection & that's a great price. That's another series that I'm addicted to the audioboooks, love them!


----------



## Trophywife007

Yay... my copy of  just came through on Overdrive! I thought I'd be waiting quite a bit longer judging from past experience. Now I just have to figure out when I have time to savor it.


----------



## worktolive

Dragon shifter books always tempt me, so I checked out a new Entangled PNR release called The Queen's Wings. Entangled prices their new releases at $0.99 for a couple of weeks, and after I read the synopsis and the sample, I grabbed it. It's short, cute, and the heroine reminds me of Charley Davidson. My only criticism was that I think the author got close to her maximum word count and suddenly realized she had to wrap up, so the resolution is somewhat anticlimactic.

It's still on sale so I figured I should post it.  I know there are a few of you on this thread that have similar tastes to mine....


----------



## worktolive

Next up, Golem In My Glovebox by RL Naquin. I was lucky enough to win a copy from ATUF and just got it this weekend. Since I won a free copy, I'll post a review on Amazon after I read it. Always happy to promote this series.


----------



## worktolive

Didn't mean to post so much this morning , but I just stumbled across a nice bargain.

Bite Me by Shelly Laurenston for $2.99. This is the latest release in her Pride series. She is one of my favorite authors and her books always go right to the top of my TBR pile.


----------



## MichelleB675

Anne Rice's  Wolves of Midwinter  is currently $2.11.

Sent from my Fire HDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophywife007

I picked both of theses up as freebies a couple of years ago and they have languished in one of my TBR lists ever since. Someone on a travel forum I frequent recommended them, so I decided to give them a try and I'm glad I did.

They are time travel and include other PNR elements. The hero is a professor whose area of study is the "occult" meaning all those mythical beasts, like vampires, and the heroine is his feisty assistant. I went in not knowing where they were going, so I won't spoil them here but I thought they were very engaging, they moved at a good pace and that the H/h were portrayed well. I didn't want to get involved in yet another series, but here I am again. 4 stars from me.


----------



## worktolive

Just in case any of you that follow this thread haven't read the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews, today's Kindle Daily Deal features all of the books in the series for $1.99 each. I can only guess that they are being featured because the next book (Magic Breaks) is making the jump to hardback when it's released at the end of July.

Linking to the Kindle Daily deal page because I don't feel like posting links to all 6 books here  :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_170810_121329930_pe_button/?docId=1000677541

Really, if you like UF and haven't started this series, what are you waiting for IMHO, one of the best UF series going right now. The world building is stellar, and there is a romance between Kate and Curran, the Beast Lord, although it doesn't heat up until book 3 or 4. I've heard complaints that the first book is a bit rough (it was the Andrews' very first book) but I loved it right from the start.

Also, if you are more of a PNR than UF fan, you should try the Andrews' Edge series starting with On The Edge - it's more of a traditional PNR with a different couple in every book, but still features their fantastic world building. Be warned though, that it gets pretty dark, and there is a fair amount of violence in it.


----------



## MichelleB675

The Audible versions are also discounted, if you own the Kindle versions and are interested in Whispersync and/or Immersion reading. 5 of them are $1.99, and 1 is $3.49,


----------



## SA_Soule

Well, since I mainly write PNR and UF, that is mostly what I read.  

I absolutely LOVE Kresley Cole's "The Arcana Chronicles" but I have not read her adult titles, although, I hear good things about her other books.

I enjoyed Jennifer L. Armentrout's "Covenant Series."

I think Jeaniene Frost's "Night Huntress" series is awesome, too.

I couldn't finish reading the Sookie books, I lost interest after book 5, but I love Karen Marie Moning's Fever series!


----------



## PandorasParanormalBox

I loved the early books in the sookie series, though I don't jive with Sookie's character at all. I did find the Fever series similar to the Sookie series, eerily so in the beginning and the style and structure. I couldn't really get into the Fever series. I hear book 2 is better. Book 1 spent half the time reminding me of the sookie series and the other half the time had me going HUH?! What the . . . ? WHAT?! Nooooo.... I do like Paranormal books more than urban fantasy though. I would love to see more books like Sookie series, but more original, a better lead character, and for the quality of the books to "hold up" over time


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I _don't_ like PNR.

I read the first Sookie book and didn't like it at all -- couldn't get past a person who thought the guy was disgusting, being a vampire and all, but was still attracted to him. Never read any further.

I kind of liked the first Fever book, but the second one didn't do a thing for me. I didn't even finish it.


----------



## CegAbq

My favorite PRN authors - not in order:
Jeanniene Frost
Lara Adrian
J.R. Ward
Nalini Singh
Patricia Briggs
Larissa Ione
Jacquelyn Frank
Laurell K Hamilton
Darynda Jones
Sherrilyn Kenyon
Melissa Marr
Keri Arthur
Patricia Rasey


----------



## PandorasParanormalBox

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I _don't_ like PNR.
> 
> I read the first Sookie book and didn't like it at all -- couldn't get past a person who thought the guy was disgusting, being a vampire and all, but was still attracted to him. Never read any further.
> 
> I kind of liked the first Fever book, but the second one didn't do a thing for me. I didn't even finish it.


Ann, have you tried the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews? It's really good. So is Jim Butcher's Dresden Files if you enjoy male POV.


----------



## Trophywife007

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I _don't_ like PNR.
> 
> I read the first Sookie book and didn't like it at all -- couldn't get past a person who thought the guy was disgusting, being a vampire and all, but was still attracted to him. Never read any further.
> 
> I kind of liked the first Fever book, but the second one didn't do a thing for me. I didn't even finish it.


I believe both of those series could be categorized as Urban Fantasy as all the books center around one main character rather than a different couple for each book. Vampires, werewolves, and such are not everyone's cuppa.



CegAbq said:


> My favorite PRN authors - not in order:
> Jeanniene Frost
> Lara Adrian
> J.R. Ward
> Nalini Singh
> Patricia Briggs
> Larissa Ione
> Jacquelyn Frank
> Laurell K Hamilton
> Darynda Jones
> Sherrilyn Kenyon
> Melissa Marr
> Keri Arthur
> Patricia Rasey


There are several authors in this list I haven't read. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## CegAbq

Trophywife007 said:


> There are several authors in this list I haven't read. Thanks for the suggestions!


I like these authors so much that not only do I get the next book in their series as soon as they are released, I regularly re-read the whole series of each one (when I'm not re-reading the entire Outlander series  ) This is why I never get to the rest of my TBR list.


----------



## Atunah

I finally started the 2nd in the Charley Davidson series and I am cracking up.



I bought the first 3 on sale when someone here in this thread I think posted it and I am so glad. I remember some of that humor in the 1st, but the 2nd is just, I can't even. 

I love those kind of UF with a mix of dark and humor. The friendship between Charley and Cookie is just adorable and they just kill me. At times its like the stooges.

Don't know why I waited so long to start the 2nd, might read the 3rd right after and then I have to buy the rest for full prize I guess. Looks like there are 6 out right now with 2 more coming. I am going to ignore the in between short thingies. They drive me nuts. On goodreads they are like 3.5, 5.5, 5.6. Ugh. I just want to read one book after the other. I better not miss anything this way. Why do series do this, especially in UF/PNR.

But anyway, I'll have a few more to go at least. I already had to slow down the Mercy Thompson reading. I am waiting on the next Chicago Vampires and I have a few more in the Kate Daniels, another one I am savoring slowly.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I finally started the 2nd in the Charley Davidson series and I am cracking up.


This is a fabulous series!!


----------



## worktolive

This thread's been really quiet lately. I guess we are all busy reading. I've been trying to catch up on a few of my series and resisting the temptation to start new ones.

Was checking the sales today and came across this:



The latest Mercy Thompson book for just $3.64! This has got to be a mistake. Randy Penguin rarely discounts and the paperback isn't even released yet. Anyway, I snapped it up. I just read it a month ago on library loan but was waiting to purchase until the price came down.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've had that series on my radar for quite some time but have not gotten around to it.  I've enjoyed her Alpha/Omega series, though.


----------



## CegAbq

Trophywife007 said:


> I've had that series on my radar for quite some time but have not gotten around to it. I've enjoyed her Alpha/Omega series, though.


It's a great series!

I've been rather caught up in Outlander (not really considered PRN & definitely not UF - but still awesome). I've been slooooowwwwwlllly working my way through Sherilyn Kenyon's Dark-Hunter etc series and Keri Arthur's Riley Jenson series.


----------



## worktolive

CegAbq said:


> It's a great series!
> 
> I've been rather caught up in Outlander (not really considered PRN & definitely not UF - but still awesome). I've been slooooowwwwwlllly working my way through Sherilyn Kenyon's Dark-Hunter etc series and Keri Arthur's Riley Jenson series.


For some reason I have a hard time sticking with many of the series I start, but I did read the entire Riley Jensen series and really enjoyed it. I was very sorry to see that one end.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> For some reason I have a hard time sticking with many of the series I start, but I did read the entire Riley Jensen series and really enjoyed it. I was very sorry to see that one end.


Think I would like the spin-off, but haven't started it yet.


----------



## R. M. Webb

I'm going to have to read through this whole thread when I have more time so that I can get a few titles added to my list of books to read. I love vampires and witches and ghosts and all that yummy paranormal stuff, but I seem to be picky. I guess.

When I was a teenager, I devoured Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles and her Mayfair Witches series, but now, as an adult, I find her writing style kind of a turn off.

I read quite a few of the Sookie books, even though I didn't really relate well to Sookie. I was SHOCKED when I got to the first _adult_ scene. I had no idea I was reading _that_ kind of book! But, I managed to fall in love with Eric Northman and continued reading just for the sake of finding scenes centered on him. As the series progressed, I became more and more dissatisfied with the series as a whole. I never finished it.

I tried A Discovery of Witches. I'm still not sure how I feel about that book. Couldn't finish the second one in the series.

I'm currently reading 'The Name of the Wind' by Patrick Rothfuss. It's not paranormal, but it's so well written, I'm truly transported into the scenes and I genuinely feel things along with the characters as I read. Have you read it? Are there any paranormal books you can think of with that depth of story and character?


----------



## Trophywife007

R. M. Webb said:


> I read quite a few of the Sookie books, even though I didn't really relate well to Sookie. I was SHOCKED when I got to the first _adult_ scene. I had no idea I was reading _that_ kind of book! But, I managed to fall in love with Eric Northman and continued reading just for the sake of finding scenes centered on him. As the series progressed, I became more and more dissatisfied with the series as a whole. I never finished it.


I think Sookie is probably what got me started on UF. I liked Sookie and Eric from the beginning and was sorry how things turned out... a bit of a disappointment, I thought.

I liked the Riley Jensen series a lot. I read a few and then left it for a while. I guess I got burned out on her and maybe didn't really "get" the difference between a PNR and a UF expectations wise, but when I came back to it, I really enjoyed it and thought it finished well.


----------



## R. M. Webb

Trophywife007 said:


> I think Sookie is probably what got me started on UF. I liked Sookie and Eric from the beginning and was sorry how things turned out... a bit of a disappointment, I thought.
> 
> I liked the Riley Jensen series a lot. I read a few and then left it for a while. I guess I got burned out on her and maybe didn't really "get" the difference between a PNR and a UF expectations wise, but when I came back to it, I really enjoyed it and thought it finished well.


I'll check out the Riley Jensen series. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Trophywife007

Karen Moning's "Fever" series is probably my favorite, ever... not everyone's cuppa, but I loved it.  You might check that one out, too.


----------



## R. M. Webb

Trophywife007 said:


> Karen Moning's "Fever" series is probably my favorite, ever... not everyone's cuppa, but I loved it. You might check that one out, too.


Added to my list... I'm just gonna need one heck of an Amazon gift card to get all these books I want! I'll be easy to buy for this holiday season. &#128521;


----------



## Atunah

I am reading 

First in the Arcadia Bell series, which I owned for a while after buying on sale. Nobody told me about page 171-173.

Holy moly      

That is one interesting spell which demands, um, interesting um, material?   

I like this world, but hubba hubba that part I just hit.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I am reading
> 
> First in the Arcadia Bell series


Well, that certainly sounds intriguing


----------



## worktolive

As it happens, I just finished the fourth and final book (sob) in the Cady Bell series:



This whole series was really fantastic. I adored Cady, Lon, and Jupe and the world building was very original. It gives me hope for the whole paranormal genre. So many UF and PNRs these days are just average and derivative, but then someone like Jenn Bennett comes along and reminds me of why I love this genre. I haven't started her new series yet, but I know I will love it (roaring 20's, bootleggers, strong romances, and set in the Bay Area where I live - what's not to like ).


----------



## CJArcher

I've just discovered this thread and read through the last couple of pages. I'm loving all the recs. (I know, I really should stick my head out of the writer's cafe more often). My particular interest is historical PNR which isn't easy to find. Any recs are welcome.



CegAbq said:


> Think I would like the spin-off, but haven't started it yet.


You should definitely check out the Dark Angels series by Keri Arthur. Just as wonderful as the Riley books IMO.



R. M. Webb said:


> I tried A Discovery of Witches. I'm still not sure how I feel about that book. Couldn't finish the second one in the series.


I was the same. I loved the first half of Discovery Of Witches, but I found the 2nd half was...different. I picked up the 2nd book but didn't finish it.

I'm currently reading The Night Circus which I wouldn't classify as PNR or UF although it's all about magic. Not sure what to make of it yet.


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> I've just discovered this thread and read through the last couple of pages. I'm loving all the recs. (I know, I really should stick my head out of the writer's cafe more often). My particular interest is historical PNR which isn't easy to find. Any recs are welcome.
> 
> You should definitely check out the Dark Angels series by Keri Arthur. Just as wonderful as the Riley books IMO.
> 
> I was the same. I loved the first half of Discovery Of Witches, but I found the 2nd half was...different. I picked up the 2nd book but didn't finish it.
> 
> I'm currently reading The Night Circus which I wouldn't classify as PNR or UF although it's all about magic. Not sure what to make of it yet.


I started Discovery of Witches and still haven't finished it. I just couldn't get into it. Sometimes its also a mood issue.

Historical PNR is also one of my favorite sub genres, or is that sub sub genre. . I call them and file them as HPR. Historical paranormal romance. They are a bit on the rare side.

I just realized I have owned the Riley Jensen first book my Keri Arthur since September 2009. I think I keep putting it to the back because of the heroine being a shifter and vamp hybrid. I don't recall now anymore why that bugged me. I think in the past I preferred someone to be just human in my reading, not all supernatural. But then I love Mercy Thompson and most there are shifters. So maybe I need to revisit that option. I think I have advanced and matured. 

I think I really liked about Kindling the moon that there were no vamps and no shifters. Well, not like weres. Demons in an interesting world. So it was different. Just not overly big on weres and shifters for some reason. Although I wouldn't kick Curran off the sofa. But then I like cats 

I am about to go into the second of the Kindling the moon series, or whatever the series is called. Found out the next 2 books are on Scribd, yippy.


----------



## worktolive

CJArcher said:


> My particular interest is historical PNR which isn't easy to find. Any recs are welcome.
> 
> I'm currently reading The Night Circus which I wouldn't classify as PNR or UF although it's all about magic. Not sure what to make of it yet.


Read The Night Circus for book club - opinions were definitely split with half loving it and half rating it a "C". I was in the C camp - I thought the imagery was amazing, but the character development was lacking.

As for historical PNR - I'm assuming you've read Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series starting with Soulless. If not, you should give it a try. I also really like Leanna Renee Hieber's Strangely Beautiful series and her YA Magic Most Foul series. We were also just discussing Jenn Bennett and she is currently writing a PNR series set in San Francisco in the Roaring '20's.


----------



## CJArcher

worktolive said:


> As for historical PNR - I'm assuming you've read Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series starting with Soulless. If not, you should give it a try. I also really like Leanna Renee Hieber's Strangely Beautiful series and her YA Magic Most Foul series. We were also just discussing Jenn Bennett and she is currently writing a PNR series set in San Francisco in the Roaring '20's.


I've read the 1st Carriger novel but felt no compulsion to pick up the rest in the series, despite the gorgeous covers.

I noticed the mention of the Roaring 20s book above and have added it to my list. I love that era! I'll definitely check out the Hieber books too. The author name rings a bell so I may have read them already.


----------



## Atunah

Since I am still in a depressing reading slump, I am going to re-read the Fever series by Moning. I looked and realized it has been over 4 years since I inhaled the first 4 books in one weekend. I don't re-read often, but this is like one of my favorite series of all time and I think by reading it again, I will catch some stuff I didn't the first time. 

I am hoping this will open up my reading airway so to speak. I only read 6 books in October and the November rate looks just as dismal. 

I am already 43% through the first one. It goes fast the second time too, but not with the same kind of frantic anticipation as I of course now know things. I envy those that have not yet read that series cause that frantic, worried mind boggling, was part of the appeal the first time around. 

I noticed the cover is different now on the first one. I has a chest on it now and it looks more like a PNR, which it isn't. It looks like it belongs in the Moning Highlander time travel series now. Totally different series with different tones.


----------



## Atunah

Yikes, this dropped down far back.

I re-read the first in the Fever series again. I wanted to read all of them again including Iced before grabbing the new "Burned", but I am just way behind on reading. I think I am getting overwhelmed with everything being in series and I feel like I never catch up with anything. Its depressing really.

I read 


The 10th in the Chicago Vampire series and I am getting a bit worn out on it all. I inhaled that series when I first discovered it, could not stop reading. This installment took me like a month to read. I kept putting it down. It did get better towards the half point and really kicked in and started some new interesting options for future books. So I am still hooked, just a bit worn. At least I am current on this one. I don't think I am current on any other, maybe Mercy, can't even tell right now. That is how confused I am often with so many series, especially PNR and UF that I have started and keeping up with them all and remembering where the heck I am. I do use fictfact, but I should have this in my brain, not needed to look it up. With historical romance series its not as difficult as even if they are in series, they are usually not as connected so I can pick a book up a year later and be good. With UF, if I don't keep up, I can't remember anything that happened or who the heck those characters are I am suppose to know.

I might just stick with a selected few series this year, drop the rest and just stick with either standalone or short finished series. I know I will read the Jenn Bennett series to the end as there are 4 books and its done. Finished series. Accomplishment. No dragging out. Thank you author for keeping my sanity.

I think I'll have to do that. Something has to give and reading is suppose to be a joy. So unless a series is either finished, or has a end in sight, I will not start a new one. Not like I don't have enough started ones already.


----------



## MichelleB675

I bought most of the Sherrilyn Kenyon's Dark Hunter series when it was on sale last year. I've read them all up to Styxx, but haven't read that one yet.

I've decided that for other series, I'll pick up the books as I can catch them on sale, and then read them once I have collected most, or all of the series. Some series I have bought all out of order, because that's the way the sales run.

I think I have all of the full books of Kim Harrison's The Hollows, and maybe Jeaniene Frost's Night Huntress series, but not all of the World/Universe, just the main series. Still working on collecting Dresden Files, Elemental Assassin, Mercy Thompson, Kate Daniels.. and tons of others that I can't think of at the moment lol. Threads like this are bad for me, I love PNR/UF.. and folks talk about books and my wishlist and TBR list keeps growing and growing... who needs drugs when ya have a book addiction?


----------



## Atunah

Books are the best drug ever 

I gave up trying to control my tbr lists. I just keep adding to them and fish stuff out when someone recommends, or I see it somewhere and it brings it in the foreground. There is no logic behind it so something I add to the tbr, might sit there for 4 years. Or 2 days. Depends.

And even though I just talked about not starting new series, I am wondering if anyone had started Charlaine Harris new series. Looks like its a trilogy, so end in sight. First is:


and I got a notice from Amazon that the 2nd is out in May. On goodreads my reading friends are all over the place on this one.


----------



## Atunah

The new Fever book is out today



I have sadface. I so want to read it. We waited so long, but I am not going to pay $11.84 for it. Sorry, that is above y budget. Darn. $7.99, I would have snapped it up right away. So now I have to wait until its in libraries. So far no go. Almost like the publisher doesn't want the ebook in libraries. The paper version is in my library, I read "Iced" in paper. But my eyes and hands just need the e-version.

Sigh, oh well, more waiting.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> And even though I just talked about not starting new series, I am wondering if anyone had started Charlaine Harris new series. Looks like its a trilogy, so end in sight. First is:
> 
> 
> and I got a notice from Amazon that the 2nd is out in May. On goodreads my reading friends are all over the place on this one.


Just borrowed this one from overdrive, been wanting to give it a try.



Atunah said:


> The new Fever book is out today
> 
> 
> 
> I have sadface. I so want to read it. We waited so long, but I am not going to pay $11.84 for it. Sorry, that is above y budget. Darn. $7.99, I would have snapped it up right away. So now I have to wait until its in libraries. So far no go. Almost like the publisher doesn't want the ebook in libraries. The paper version is in my library, I read "Iced" in paper. But my eyes and hands just need the e-version.
> 
> Sigh, oh well, more waiting.


I still haven't read . I need to hurry up and get to it now that Burned is out. I'm hoping that by the time I'm ready for Burned it will be available on overdrive... wishful thinking!


----------



## Atunah

I wanted to read the whole Fever series again including Iced before the release of Burned. See how well that one went. I managed to read Fever 1 again, but there are just so many books to read. I was also really slow reading late last year. 

Plus, I MUST READ ALL THE GOOD BOOKS. ALL OF THEM.  

I need that on a shirt.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> The new Fever book is out today
> 
> 
> 
> I have sadface. I so want to read it. We waited so long, but I am not going to pay $11.84 for it. Sorry, that is above y budget. Darn. $7.99, I would have snapped it up right away. So now I have to wait until its in libraries. So far no go. Almost like the publisher doesn't want the ebook in libraries. The paper version is in my library, I read "Iced" in paper. But my eyes and hands just need the e-version.
> 
> Sigh, oh well, more waiting.


I confess that I HAD to buy it... but I'm saving it for a time when I can devote most of a day to reading... I rationalize it by figuring that I only spent $6.00 for books last June/July so I had some credit coming! Wish I could loan it to you!


----------



## Atunah

They finally put the book up at one of my libraries. Others got a jump on me so I am #9 out of 1 book. Yikes plus, its not available in kindle format. Just overdrive epub. Its not even listed in kindle format on the overdrive website at all, publisher didn't make it available in that format for libraries? No clue. I have some time now to think about if I need to buy it. Its just over the max I am willing to pay for books other than cookbooks. 

Sigh, 1st world problems I know


----------



## Atunah

OMG. The kind, awesome sweet person that just gifted me "Burned", Thank you so so much. That was so unexpected and I think I might have squeed a little when I saw the email.   I am dropping anything else and will be reading this starting tonight. 

Thank you


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> OMG. The kind, awesome sweet person that just gifted me "Burned", Thank you so so much. That was so unexpected and I think I might have squeed a little when I saw the email.  I am dropping anything else and will be reading this starting tonight.
> 
> Thank you


There are gifters on KBoards? Who knew??


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> OMG. The kind, awesome sweet person that just gifted me "Burned", Thank you so so much. That was so unexpected and I think I might have squeed a little when I saw the email.  I am dropping anything else and will be reading this starting tonight.
> 
> Thank you


That is so cool. Congratulations! And bless that gifter! Do let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Atunah

"Burned" is already getting off to WTF  start. I find this series magical. In that it just pulls me into a world nobody really wants to be there really, but I do, or not at all. I can't decide. . But like a switch with this author, wham bam I am there again. I had to stop reading in bed last night. I am alone in the house right now and I was worried about a, or THE Hag to show up.   . Iced just about did me in with the creeps.

I think I need daytime light to read this book. 

eta: Let me add for those that have yet to start the Fever series, Burned is the 5th of that series, just start reading Darkfever the 1st and don't read any reviews, or comments about the series. You do not want to be spoiled with this one, I promise. Just a little comment from a later book could ruin the whole series.

So just start with the 1st


and enjoy the ride. I am still going to re-read this whole thing through. After I finish Burned that is. 
And I don't know why they changed the cover in Darkfever to a chest. Its UF, not PNR which that cover suggests.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> "Burned" is already getting off to WTF  start. I find this series magical. In that it just pulls me into a world nobody really wants to be there really, but I do, or not at all. I can't decide. . But like a switch with this author, wham bam I am there again. I had to stop reading in bed last night. I am alone in the house right now and I was worried about a, or THE Hag to show up.   . Iced just about did me in with the creeps.
> 
> I think I need daytime light to read this book.
> 
> eta: Let me add for those that have yet to start the Fever series, Burned is the 5th of that series, just start reading Darkfever the 1st and don't read any reviews, or comments about the series. You do not want to be spoiled with this one, I promise. Just a little comment from a later book could ruin the whole series.
> 
> So just start with the 1st
> 
> 
> and enjoy the ride. I am still going to re-read this whole thing through. After I finish Burned that is.
> And I don't know why they changed the cover in Darkfever to a chest. Its UF, not PNR which that cover suggests.


I confess I did take a peek and see how it started off... "Wow" is all I can say. I had read that passage when they had


Spoiler



"the contest" with Karen Moning and Ilona Andrews (is that the right name?)


 but I didn't know she was going to use it in one of her books... very clever how she weaves things together.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I confess I did take a peek and see how it started off... "Wow" is all I can say. I had read that passage when they had
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "the contest" with Karen Moning and Ilona Andrews (is that the right name?)
> 
> 
> but I didn't know she was going to use it in one of her books... very clever how she weaves things together.





Spoiler



what contest, can you tell me more about that? I have no clue what that is about, googling didn't find anything


----------



## MichelleB675

I have the first book in that series (Fever) but will probably wait til I get the rest to start reading it. Since I kinda binge read when it comes to series.

btw Ilona Andrews On the Edge is currently $2.99


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for that sale notice. Those books are not in my libraries as ebooks, Penguin publisher. I wanted to read that. 

I binge read the first 5 in the Fever series, it was a long weekend for me with nothing else I needed to do. I started reading in a lounge chair on my balcony and didn't come up for air until it got to dark to read out there. I was totally useless during those days. I waited to start the 1st until a day or so before the newest, 5th at the time came out. So I could read them all through. At the time I didn't know there would be more books.


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome 

I added another to my Kate Daniels series collection today too. Magic Breaks is currently $3.74. I think I have all of the currently released ones of that series now.


----------



## worktolive

MichelleB675 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I added another to my Kate Daniels series collection today too. Magic Breaks is currently $3.74. I think I have all of the currently released ones of that series now.


I'm doing the happy dance today over the sale on Magic Breaks, and also highly recommend On the Edge. In addition, when I was ordering, Amazon showed me that Dead Heat, the next in Patricia Brigg's Alpha/Omega series, is available for pre-order at $5.99. This book is going to be released in hardcover and I was crying over the fact that I would have to pay $12.99 for it (the A/O series is just about the only one that I will buy on release date at whatever price they want to charge me LOL). Here's the link:


----------



## Atunah

MichelleB675 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I added another to my Kate Daniels series collection today too. Magic Breaks is currently $3.74. I think I have all of the currently released ones of that series now.


Yay, bought that too. I still have to read the previous one which I also bought on sale. I was trying not to buy any books in January, but I can't turn down such sales.



worktolive said:


> I'm doing the happy dance today over the sale on Magic Breaks, and also highly recommend On the Edge. In addition, when I was ordering, Amazon showed me that Dead Heat, the next in Patricia Brigg's Alpha/Omega series, is available for pre-order at $5.99. This book is going to be released in hardcover and I was crying over the fact that I would have to pay $12.99 for it (the A/O series is just about the only one that I will buy on release date at whatever price they want to charge me LOL). Here's the link:


I have only so far read the Mercy Thompson series by Briggs. I'll have to start this one one of these days.


----------



## MichelleB675

I haven't ready any by either Briggs or Andrews yet. But I picked up 1-6 of the Kate Daniels books when they were a daily deal last year, the Audible versions too. And have the 1st and 8th books in Mercy Thompson so far. 

I keep a half dozen wishlists of books I want to read, series that I need to finish buying so I can start reading them, books that I read years ago in paperback and want to have the Kindle versions to reread.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Yay, bought that too. I still have to read the previous one which I also bought on sale. I was trying not to buy any books in January, but I can't turn down such sales.
> I have only so far read the Mercy Thompson series by Briggs. I'll have to start this one one of these days.


The next series I tried after Charlaine Harris got me back into paranormals with the Southern vamp series was Mercy Thompson and I still love it, but if I had to choose between them, I'd pick Alpha/Omega as my favorite. There's something about the relationship between Charles and Anna that I just adore. If you do decide to start it, you have to read the A/O novella first as it sets up the whole series. You'd miss a lot if you started with Cry Wolf, the first full-length book.


----------



## worktolive

MichelleB675 said:


> I haven't ready any by either Briggs or Andrews yet. But I picked up 1-6 of the Kate Daniels books when they were a daily deal last year, the Audible versions too. And have the 1st and 8th books in Mercy Thompson so far.


Heresy!!!  They are two of my favorite UF authors. Give them a try... you'll like them....


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> The next series I tried after Charlaine Harris got me back into paranormals with the Southern vamp series was Mercy Thompson and I still love it, but if I had to choose between them, I'd pick Alpha/Omega as my favorite. There's something about the relationship between Charles and Anna that I just adore. If you do decide to start it, you have to read the A/O novella first as it sets up the whole series. You'd miss a lot if you started with Cry Wolf, the first full-length book.


Ugh darn. I despise shorts and especially shorts in between novels and the worst are those where I miss stuff in the novels if I don't read the shorts. That might be a reason I haven't started that series yet. Its a sure way to get me to stop reading if the shorts are important to the story line. The next one up in the Kate Daniels series is such a proplem now. My next to read is #6, yet looking on goodreads there are like 4 or so shorts listed before. 5.2, 5.3, 5, 5 and so on. It is driving me nuts. I won't read them but if I miss a lot of stuff reading 6, I am really going to be mad.

Sigh. I skip all the shorts in the "In Death" series too. I stopped reading a long series, I think its Sherylinn Kenyons one with the hunter stuff because there are so many short sprinkled in and so many manged series within series, I just gave up trying to read in order.

I think this is all such a problem for me because I must read in order. I am very OCD about that.


----------



## MichelleB675

Heh, I'll get to them eventually. That's why I'm buying them. I'm currently on the Song of Ice and Fire series though, so that will take  a while. Then I'll probably go with either Kate Daniels or The Hollows series. And any stray books I pick up along the way that go with series I've already read. I have a TON of catching up to do, I've only had a Kindle for about 3 years, and spent about 13 years not reading at all.. so I'm way behind.

With Dark Hunter, the shorts are nice additions to the overall universe, but i think you can safely skip them if you don't like shorts. Sherrilyn Kenyon is pretty good about making it so you don't get lost. I've read most of the full books, but only a few of the shorts. She has a very nice reading list up on her site, if you want to be sure you get the right order. I didn't love all of the books. I loved all of the Dark Hunters, and while at first I had trouble getting into the WereHunters I ended up loving those too. The Dream Hunters were probably my least favorites, but still interesting. I think the fact that previous characters popped up here and there helped keep me involved all the way through. I still need to read the Chronicles of Nick. I loved the character of Nick, but found myself not liking him as much in the later DH books, so maybe the CoN books will help me understand him better.


----------



## CegAbq

So, y'all have convinced me to give Dark Fever another try  

I love Briggs but am behind 2 books

I also got the Andrews Magic Bits series when it was on sale in Kindle format (missed it being on sale in Audible) but haven't started it yet.

I'm plugging away at the Sherrilyn Kenyon long series & re-listening to the Outloander seris plus trying to catch up on the latest Nalini Singh Psy-Changling book (from last June) and am behind 2 book sin the Archangel series!

Way too many books/series to keep up with! I can't comprehend people who don't read voraciously.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Ugh darn. I despise shorts and especially shorts in between novels and the worst are those where I miss stuff in the novels if I don't read the shorts. That might be a reason I haven't started that series yet. Its a sure way to get me to stop reading if the shorts are important to the story line. The next one up in the Kate Daniels series is such a proplem now. My next to read is #6, yet looking on goodreads there are like 4 or so shorts listed before. 5.2, 5.3, 5, 5 and so on. It is driving me nuts. I won't read them but if I miss a lot of stuff reading 6, I am really going to be mad.
> 
> Sigh. I skip all the shorts in the "In Death" series too. I stopped reading a long series, I think its Sherylinn Kenyons one with the hunter stuff because there are so many short sprinkled in and so many manged series within series, I just gave up trying to read in order.
> 
> I think this is all such a problem for me because I must read in order. I am very OCD about that.


For the Alpha Omega series, it looks like most of them are on Overdrive, so if they're available where you are, you don't have to buy them. The short that starts off the series is in an anthology called "On the Prowl" which also is on Overdrive (in my area and yours as well, I would think.)



Atunah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what contest, can you tell me more about that? I have no clue what that is about, googling didn't find anything


I had to look it up... apparently a website had an "Alpha Showdown" contest in which readers voted for their favorite alpha males... it looks like 2011 was the first year and KMM promised that if Barrons won she would write the scene,


Spoiler



"sex from Barron's POV."


 Of course he won so she wrote the scene and wove it in with the first Fever book, seamlessly imo, and posted it on her website for quite a while. I think she even had an audio version with the man who does Barrons' voice in her books reading it. Naturally everyone was swooning over it. I thought it was pretty clever of her to start this book with that scene. She is masterful the way she puts things together.

http://vampirebookclub.net/alpha-showdown-2011/


----------



## Trophywife007

CegAbq said:


> So, y'all have convinced me to give Dark Fever another try


I think people had trouble with the series because they were not exactly "romance" which is what KMM had mostly done, previously. A lot of people don't care for books written 1st person; a lot of people don't care for Mac... At the time, I was reading a lot of the Sookie Stackhouse books, so 1st. person was "normal" for me and Mac felt a bit like Sookie's cousin, brought up a bit more upscale. She definitely dresses better. I like having the chance to get to know a couple over a number of books. Now that the first 5 books are finished, you won't have to worry about those cliffhangers. I envy you that!


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Ugh darn. I despise shorts and especially shorts in between novels and the worst are those where I miss stuff in the novels if I don't read the shorts. That might be a reason I haven't started that series yet. Its a sure way to get me to stop reading if the shorts are important to the story line. The next one up in the Kate Daniels series is such a proplem now. My next to read is #6, yet looking on goodreads there are like 4 or so shorts listed before. 5.2, 5.3, 5, 5 and so on. It is driving me nuts. I won't read them but if I miss a lot of stuff reading 6, I am really going to be mad.
> 
> I think this is all such a problem for me because I must read in order. I am very OCD about that.


I totally get this, as I'm pretty OCD about reading in order also. I especially hate it when the story you want is in an anthology along with 2 or 3 stories that you don't want, and you have to pay $7.99 to get the one novella that you want. The good news is that so many authors are now releasing (or re-releasing) these novellas as stand-alones so you can get the one you want without having to buy all the others.

In the case of Alpha/Omega, Patty Briggs wrote it solely for an anthology. It was completely peripheral to the Mercy Thompson series, so not necessary to read if you were following that one, but it was popular and I guess she enjoyed writing about Anna and Charles so much that she decided to continue on. Just think of it as a short first book.  There aren't any other novellas in the series. If you buy Shifting Shadows, her recent anthology with a bunch of very peripheral Mercy stories, you'd get it in that. I'm just waiting for a price drop on that anthology before I buy it as it's currently at $10.99.


----------



## Atunah

For me its not really about paying for the shorts/novellas. Its me just not liking reading them. I just don't find shorts enjoyable, no matter who the author and how much I like the characters, etc. It is never satisfying to me, I tried, it always feels shallow and lacking in everything. I just need a full complete story. 

Sigh. I might try to read the first in the Omega right before the actual first book and try to pretend is a prologue to the book or such thing. Not sure if it will work though.  

But yeah, I hear the word Anthology and I run the other way. Could be my favorite author in the world, doesn't matter to me. 

I am 44% in with "Burned" and I keep waiting for the other shoes to drop. Yes plural. Cause they always do. 

I also learned a life lesson. When you come out of a blackout, check your mouth to see if there is blood in it.  . 

Thats it, thats all I got.  

I thought this quote from the book pretty much sums up this whole series. Or life, depending on how you look at it. 

Mac:
“One thing I do know is things can always get worse, most often at the precise moment you’ve decided they can’t.”


----------



## CegAbq

ゴジラ said:


> The most recent Merry Gentry book is currently on sale for 3.99 if anyone's interested.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## A.G. Richards

ゴジラ said:


> The most recent Merry Gentry book is currently on sale for 3.99 if anyone's interested.


I am. Many thanks.


----------



## MichelleB675

Some awesome bargains..

A Quick Bite for $.99 *you can also get the Audible version for $4.95 til the Feb 7 Whispersync price is usually $12.95*



and another $.99 one Revenant (Demonica 11)


----------



## CegAbq

MichelleB675 said:


> Some awesome bargains..
> 
> A Quick Bite for $.99 *you can also get the Audible version for $4.95 til the Feb 7 Whispersync price is usually $12.95*
> 
> 
> 
> and another $.99 one Revenant (Demonica 11)


Thanks for these; I almost bought Revenant last week but decided to wait until I was closer to being able to read it. & Lynsay Sands has been on my 'to-check-out' list for quite a while. Plus I had some e-Credit for not choosing Prime shipping - so it was all free!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I am on the fence about whether or not to splurge on this one  Has any one read it and is it any good? It is the first book in a brand new series by Ilona Andrews.

Confession: I have not yet read any of her Kate Daniels books--would I be better off starting with those?


----------



## worktolive

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I am on the fence about whether or not to splurge on this one  Has any one read it and is it any good? It is the first book in a brand new series by Ilona Andrews.
> 
> Confession: I have not yet read any of her Kate Daniels books--would I be better off starting with those?


You can take this with a grain of salt because I'm a total Ilona Andrews fangirl, but seriously, Ilona and Gordon write some of the best UF out there. I would actually recommend starting with Burn For Me rather than Kate Daniels because the first Kate book, Magic Bites, was their first published book and some people find it a bit unpolished. In spite of the romancy cover, Burn For Me is UF, although there is a back burner romance that will probably (hopefully  ) heat up in the next book. If you prefer PNR to UF, I'd also highly recommend their series starting with On The Edge which is more of the classic PNR with a different couple in each book, although it still has a darker edge and really great world-building.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

worktolive said:


> In spite of the romancy cover, Burn For Me is UF, although there is a back burner romance that will probably (hopefully  ) heat up in the next book. If you prefer PNR to UF, I'd also highly recommend their series starting with On The Edge which is more of the classic PNR with a different couple in each book, although it still has a darker edge and really great world-building.


Thanks worktolive. I think I'll give it a try, and also look at the other series you mentioned. It is too cold outside here to do much besides work and read, and although I have a large TBR pile I feel restless to try something new. Sometimes all my old favorite authors start sounding a lot alike.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

So I am currently reading  and am enthralled. Hero and heroine have an arranged marriage to unite their two kingdoms. Only she is human and he is another race completely. Each is considered beautiful in their own culture, but each culture considers the other race grotesquely ugly. This story does not fit into any stereotype I can think of. It is a beautifully unfolding love story as they come to know and appreciate each other's humor, mind and spirit. Of course there is also a lot of political intrigue and danger as a third kingdom would like to eliminate both of them completely. I've never read this author before and am so glad to have found her.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> So I am currently reading  and am enthralled. Hero and heroine have an arranged marriage to unite their two kingdoms. Only she is human and he is another race completely. Each is considered beautiful in their own culture, but each culture considers the other race grotesquely ugly. This story does not fit into any stereotype I can think of. It is a beautifully unfolding love story as they come to know and appreciate each other's humor, mind and spirit. Of course there is also a lot of political intrigue and danger as a third kingdom would like to eliminate both of them completely. I've never read this author before and am so glad to have found her.


This sounds really interesting. I have read this author before and loved it. The one I read is a fantasy romance


----------



## Atunah

Yikes, almost a month.

I just finished the 3rd in the Charley Davidson series. 

And when I was done I started the next. Normally don't do that, but I wasn't ready yet to leave them. So I am reading


To anyone that hasn't read these yet, do. I don't even know how to put in words how good these are. The humor in them is so real feeling and not forced or cheesy. That combination of darkness with the quirkiness and the totally awesome friendship Charley has with Cookie.

This UF is just so different from any other because of the way the humor is done. Some of the comebacks or back and forth have me cracking up loud. They also seem to get better, at least I think they do. Of course one gets to know characters better as a series goes on so could be part of that too. But holy moly #3 was a ride.

I wish I could remember now who got me on that series. I know that I bought the first on sale in June of 2013 and didn't get to reading it until April of 2014. Maybe it was one of those impulse buys I did so many off in 2013. Hit the jackpot with that one though. I think I ended up buying 2 and 3 at once as they came on sale after I read #1. Library has the 4th so that is were I got it. I'll have to start pacing myself again so not run out of books. 
The cover of the first especially was always a turn off for me, I think that is why I waited so long. The cover looks like a chick lit, silly thing so that is what I was expecting I guess. It is so not that.

I also still have to read the newest in the Chicago Vampire series that just came out. 

Although I still read each part, it doesn't have quite the same urgency as the first few books had. I remember plowing through the first 6 or so like the end of the world was coming. I think I hooked someone else onto it here too if I remember correctly. I can wait now when they are released so its just cooling down quite a bit. I think its just getting too long.

Which is why I loved the Jenn Bennett series I read recently. 
first one is

This too I had gotten on sale back in 2013. That is how long it took me to read it. I read the first in November 14.

But the series has 4 full books and a short in between the early books. That is it, series done. It was so pleasing to read a series and finish it and have that sense of accomplishment, rather than the long dragged out never ending cycle. I am really getting overwhelmed at times with all these series. I track them on fictfact but then I look at my profile and I have almost no up to date series there, just 250 started series.  . Its depressing. 
How am I going to live long enough to finish them all.


----------



## Atunah

ゴジラ said:


> What in the world is going on with Merit on that cover? Yikes.
> 
> I haven't even gotten the new one yet. I stopped caring a couple books ago because they seem to have lost the momentum. I'm waiting until someone tells me Merit and Ethan are finally having the vampire baby foretold a bazillion books ago, and then I'll catch up.


that story line seems to have been completely dropped. Haven't heard anything from whats his face, cat dude, or is he a wolf, I can't even recall anymore I haven't seen his character so long. 
I think also that by throwing in these wrenches into the friendship of Merit and whatsherface, it took away that special part. Some things one cannot unread or fix. 
I don't think the author knows anymore where to go.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I just finished the 3rd in the Charley Davidson series.
> 
> I wish I could remember now who got me on that series.


Hmm, I think I might be your enabler for both of these series. 

My goal this year is to actually catch up on all of the series I've started and to not start TOO many new ones. The problem is that the publishers keep putting those first in series books on sale and I just can't resist the sales.

Have you tried Jenn Bennett's new series? It's supposed to be more PNR. It's set in the roaring 20's and is in my neighborhood (the SF Bay Area), so I may not be able to resist diving in too much longer.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> ... the Charley Davidson series.
> 
> To anyone that hasn't read these yet, do. I don't even know how to put in words how good these are.


DITTO DITTO DITTO     
And the audiobook narrator is fabulous as well.


----------



## CJArcher

worktolive said:


> Have you tried Jenn Bennett's new series? It's supposed to be more PNR. It's set in the roaring 20's and is in my neighborhood (the SF Bay Area), so I may not be able to resist diving in too much longer.


Love roaring 20s stuff. I'll have to get this one.


----------



## Atunah

I might check that series from the 20's then. I like the author, but I don't really like reading about the 20's. Can't explain why, but if its historical, I like up to the turn of the century., preferably a bit earlier. 

Otherwise contempo which for me is back to the 80's. I consider 80's contempo, otherwise I'll feel old.  

Why is it called the roaring 20's? 

I also finished the 4th in the Charley Davidson series and I am itching to read the next one. But I have other books to read and I need to pace myself to not run out to fast.


----------



## Trophywife007

I had read the sample of this  and it looked good, but I didn't want it at that price at the time, however I just picked it up for $1.99, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> I had read the sample of this  and it looked good, but I didn't want it at that price at the time, however I just picked it up for $1.99, if anyone is interested.


I just finished that series and I really liked it. I had bought that first one way back for the same sale price. I like that the series is done and its 4 full novels and I think there is one short in between. I got a nice sense of accomplishment when I got done as its one of the very few series that is done. Even if I am caught up with these UF/PNR series, most are still going so I'll probably still be reading them when I am a shrimped up 100 year old. I need to live at least that long just to catch up with all the series, that is not counting the new stuff coming out in between.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I just finished that series and I really liked it. I had bought that first one way back for the same sale price. I like that the series is done and its 4 full novels and I think there is one short in between. I got a nice sense of accomplishment when I got done as its one of the very few series that is done. Even if I am caught up with these UF/PNR series, most are still going so I'll probably still be reading them when I am a shrimped up 100 year old. I need to live at least that long just to catch up with all the series, that is not counting the new stuff coming out in between.


Thanks, Atunah. It's great to know that the series is complete.


----------



## Atunah

I have this I found for sale. Its 99 cents. Now I ask you not to look at that cover. It is atrocious and embarrassing. Sadly, its been like this for a long time now. The book is really really good though and it was published back in 1995 through Lovespell. Its paranormal, sci fi, fantasy romance I guess. Not sure if this is the right thread for it. I shelved it under sci fi romance. Others have it in paranormal, there are "creatures" from what I remember. 
World building is neat. But that cover 



This is what it used to look like in all its 90's Lovespell glory. No lovespell was complete without the flowing hair. I love it. 










I am trying to unsee the authors self pubbed cover. Lard its bad. What a shame on such a book. Mind you, it is 20 years old and a bit, um, whats the word, campy? at times.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I have this I found for sale. Its 99 cents. Now I ask you not to look at that cover. It is atrocious and embarrassing. Sadly, its been like this for a long time now. The book is really really good though and it was published back in 1995 through Lovespell. Its paranormal, sci fi, fantasy romance I guess. Not sure if this is the right thread for it. I shelved it under sci fi romance. Others have it in paranormal, there are "creatures" from what I remember.
> World building is neat. But that cover
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to unsee the authors self pubbed cover. Lard its bad. What a shame on such a book. Mind you, it is 20 years old and a bit, um, whats the word, campy? at times.


Ugh, that is truly hideous. Thank goodness that Kindle doesn't use the book cover as the sleep screen, or I'd refuse to read it. I notice it's available on Prime lending.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Ugh, that is truly hideous. Thank goodness that Kindle doesn't use the book cover as the sleep screen, or I'd refuse to read it. I notice it's available on Prime lending.


It is available as prime lending and in KU.


----------



## Atunah

This first in the Charley Davidson series is on sale again

*$1.99*


Highly recommend. I had that in my archive for a long time before I finally read it. I think the cover kind of turned me off initially. Thought it was like chick lit. So glad I finally read it and then read up to 5 almost in a row. That is how much I love these.

And I just realized they are all 1.99 on sale now, hello . So I'll list them all in a row by order. First one I already posted so here are the rest on sale. 
$1.99 each.
    

So, first 6 on sale for $1.99 and 7 and 8 are $12.99 . Ouch.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> This first in the Charley Davidson series is on sale again
> 
> *$1.99*
> 
> 
> Highly recommend. I had that in my archive for a long time before I finally read it. I think the cover kind of turned me off initially. Thought it was like chick lit. So glad I finally read it and then read up to 5 almost in a row. That is how much I love these.
> 
> And I just realized they are all 1.99 on sale now, hello . So I'll list them all in a row by order. First one I already posted so here are the rest on sale.
> $1.99 each.
> 
> 
> So, first 6 on sale for $1.99 and 7 and 8 are $12.99 . Ouch.


That's a great sale. I haven't started that series yet, but I may have some time coming my way... I found #7 on Overdrive as a bonus.

Thanks Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

its really good, really good. I just don't think the covers convey it well. At least not the first couple. 

I just can't believe how much the newest ones are, holy moly. So that makes this a really great sale.


----------



## cagnes

I love the Charley Davidson series! I don't allow myself to read them though because I'm so addicted to the audio books... I'll only listen to them.    The narration is great! - T-SHIRT.


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> I love the Charley Davidson series! I don't allow myself to read them though because I'm so addicted to the audio books... I'll only listen to them.  The narration is great! - T-SHIRT.


100% agree - I regularly re-listen to the whole series. Can't wait for #8 in less than a month.


----------



## Atunah

I am reading the 6th in the Charley Davidson right now and I am dying. I mean from laughing. This one is particularly funny. Which usually means some ish is going to hit the fan soon. I am 32% in and Cookie lol, snort.

Holy mother of god she says, yeah Cookie, that sums it about up 

If you haven't read this series yet, please do. Perfect balance of humor and dark. And don't mistake, this gets quite dark in places. Its just to masterfully done to do both so well I think.

I am still


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I am reading the 6th in the Charley Davidson right now and I am dying. I mean from laughing. This one is particularly funny. Which usually means some ish is going to hit the fan soon. I am 32% in and Cookie lol, snort.
> 
> Holy mother of god she says, yeah Cookie, that sums it about up
> 
> If you haven't read this series yet, please do. Perfect balance of humor and dark. And don't mistake, this gets quite dark in places. Its just to masterfully done to do both so well I think.
> 
> I am still


I second this a hundred times over!


----------



## MichelleB675

If you're a fan of Shelly Laurenston's Pride series and/or Kresley Cole's Immortals After Dark.. books 6,7,8 of Pride and 3 and 4 of Immortals After Dark are $1.99 in the Kindle Monthly sale at Amazon.


----------



## worktolive

There haven't been many PNR or UF sales lately, but today I saw that Nice Dragons Finish Last by Rachel Aaron has gone on sale for $0.99. I highly recommend this book. No romance, but it does have a really good story, likable characters, really good worldbuilding, etc. My only complaint is that the sequel was supposed to be out already, but now it looks like it won't be out till August (the pre-order finally just went up on Amazon).


----------



## Atunah

Finished the 3rd in the Penryn trilogy recently. Great series. Creepy as hell. 


Then I read what is becoming my all time favorite series in UF it seems. The 7th in the Charley Davidson story. 


Holy cow that book, that series.  . I can't wait to read the 8th which I just got from the library. Reading something else in between to de-compress, cause this was intense. Its just always non stop in these books and in the middle I crack up so hard at that humor. I still don't know how that author does it. If you haven't started that series yet, DO IT NOW. Really, read it. Read it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I read the first five Charley Davidson books a few weeks ago (thanks for recommending!) and just loved them, but am taking a break because it started feeling a little intense. It beats me how the author can keep the dialog so humorous but still keep the suspense level so high. I'm going to read a few laid back historicals and then pick up Charley again.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I read the first five Charley Davidson books a few weeks ago (thanks for recommending!) and just loved them, but am taking a break because it started feeling a little intense. It beats me how the author can keep the dialog so humorous but still keep the suspense level so high. I'm going to read a few laid back historicals and then pick up Charley again.


I did that too, took some breaks in between. Some I read 2 back to back, but like you I found them intense at times. I always like to mix up subgenres a bit anyway so I don't get burned out on any.


----------



## CegAbq

Just started listening to the Kate Daniels series (found that my library has all of them in audiobook format) - am on #2 & enjoying the series.


----------



## worktolive

For all you Shelly Laurenston fans, the first book in her new Call of Crows series is on sale today for $2.99. I didn't even bother to sample this, just grabbed it. I love her books, but if you haven't tried any, you'll definitely want to sample first - her characters are totally over the top and unrealistic, but so much fun to read IMHO.


----------



## Trophywife007

I'll check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

I just started a new series


Its a urban fantasy with a chinese american lead female detective. I just started reading but it seems that the world knows lupi exist now and laws have changed and they are now treated as human or such thing. I just met what I assume is the other lead, the heir to the current "Rho" which I assume is one of the lupi clans. I started this because I am always intrigued by something that has police work, or procedurals while also being something else. Like I love the In Death series. Regular police thriller stuff wouldn't interest me in the least. Here its the combination of the urban fantasy that ticked my fancy. So far I like the tone of it, still early so we'll see how it goes. There are I think 13 books out by now, which makes me rub my hands gleefully 

Plus thankfully my local library has a lot of the books as they are might expensive for a long series habit.

Anyone read this one? I can't remember now how I came across this one, library maybe or a browsing from urban fantasy on amazon. Drawing a blank on the source.


----------



## CegAbq

I will definitely check out the Tempting Danger series. Sounds good.

I discovered this trilogy & am currently listening to the 3rd book (have already listened to #1 &2). Very interesting


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I just started a new series
> 
> 
> Anyone read this one? I can't remember now how I came across this one, library maybe or a browsing from urban fantasy on amazon. Drawing a blank on the source.


I have, I have! (read it I mean). The World of the Lupi is one of my favorite series, although like most series I follow, I'm pretty behind. I think I've read through book 6 or 7. Anyway, this series is very underrated IMHO. I love the all of the lead characters. This is a series where you really should read it in order and it's definitely UF, not PNR. I would not recommend trying jump into it in the middle. The world building is pretty involved and builds on the previous books. Sadly, it never comes on sale, but I got the first book at a used book store, and traded for a couple of the others, so I'm not doing too badly on it.

Oh, also, book 2 was my least favorite of the series, so if you find that one slow going, push through it and try at least one more.


----------



## worktolive

For any of you want to give R.L. Naquin's Monster Haven series a try (or want to continue if you've already tried it), the entire series is on sale, the first book for $0.99, and the rest for $1.99 each.


----------



## Atunah

worktolive said:


> I have, I have! (read it I mean). The World of the Lupi is one of my favorite series, although like most series I follow, I'm pretty behind. I think I've read through book 6 or 7. Anyway, this series is very underrated IMHO. I love the all of the lead characters. This is a series where you really should read it in order and it's definitely UF, not PNR. I would not recommend trying jump into it in the middle. The world building is pretty involved and builds on the previous books. Sadly, it never comes on sale, but I got the first book at a used book store, and traded for a couple of the others, so I'm not doing too badly on it.
> 
> Oh, also, book 2 was my least favorite of the series, so if you find that one slow going, push through it and try at least one more.


Ha, I'll have it put on my grave stone. "She who is way behind on her series reading" 

Glad that you like that series. I'll watch out for the second. I really just already love the tone and world building. It didn't take me long to get into the story, which is a really good thing.

And to those that haven't read the Naquin series yet, do it. Its so quirky. I think I already own all of them, maybe not the 6th. I am behind on that one too of course.


----------



## MichelleB675

worktolive said:


> For any of you want to give R.L. Naquin's Monster Haven series a try (or want to continue if you've already tried it), the entire series is on sale, the first book for $0.99, and the rest for $1.99 each.


I LOVE this series! I picked up the 2 that I was missing yesterday. The audio versions are fun too (just the first 3 for now, but the author posted that the others are going to be done as well).


----------



## Atunah

Ok, worktolive is right again. This book/series "eileen wilks" is just plain good. I have to stop for a while getting dinner ready and I don't want to. Pouts. 

There is an intensity to this world building already I am just stuck like gorilla glue. Damn it, who needs to eat, food is highly overrated .............


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> Ok, worktolive is right again. This book/series "eileen wilks" is just plain good. I have to stop for a while getting dinner ready and I don't want to. Pouts.
> 
> There is an intensity to this world building already I am just stuck like gorilla glue. Damn it, who needs to eat, food is highly overrated .............


I think we have very similar (good) taste in UF/PNR. 

As for series, I'm caught in an endless loop. I want to read that next book, but then I put off reading it because I know there won't be another for a year. Then before I know it, I'm 3 books behind and have to reread at least the last few in order to refresh myself, but I don't want to reread because I have so many shiny new books sitting on my TBR mountain. Sigh.... Maybe someday when I quit my job and have all day to sit and read....


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> ...
> As for series, I'm caught in an endless loop. I want to read that next book, but then I put off reading it because I know there won't be another for a year. Then before I know it, I'm 3 books behind and have to reread at least the last few in order to refresh myself, but I don't want to reread because I have so many shiny new books sitting on my TBR mountain. Sigh.... Maybe someday when I quit my job and have all day to sit and read....


Sounds just like me!


----------



## Atunah

I have a sale

$1.99

I read this and I have no words to describe this one at all. It kind of blew my mind. The bunnies  and just well


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I have a sale
> 
> $1.99
> 
> I read this and I have no words to describe this one at all. It kind of blew my mind. The bunnies  and just well


I can't decide if you mean it's good . . . . . or bad . . . . I guess if you're telling us about it, that must mean good.


----------



## Atunah

Oh its good, its just, um, strange.   Cover really fits and the story is even weirder than the blurb. Its just one of those things that is hard to describe. 
Its wicked


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I have a sale
> 
> $1.99
> 
> I read this and I have no words to describe this one at all. It kind of blew my mind. The bunnies  and just well


Just ordered it from my public library - looks intriguing


----------



## karalockharte

Yes! Love love love Eileen Wilks! Can't wait for her next book to come out!


----------



## MichelleB675

I just finished reading (and listening to) Kim Harrison's The Hollows series. OMG I looooved it. I loved the characters especially Rachel and Jenks. I had lots of laughs and a few heartbreaks over the course of the series. I was happy with the way it ended. I still have to read the short stories that take place in that world, but since they are part of anthologies I'm in no rush.

The audio versions of the books are really good too, the narrator did an awesome job capturing the characters (especially Jenks).


----------



## worktolive

Today only, the Kindle daily deal is featuring the two books in Rachel Aaron's Heartstrikers series. This is a fantastic UF series, I highly recommend it, and hey, it features dragons - what more could you ask for!


----------



## MichelleB675

Iced by Karen Marie Moning is on sale for $1.99.


----------



## Atunah

Any of you read 


The new series start by Chloe Neill of the Chicago Vampires?

I am only 20% in and I am really impressed by the world building. The feeling of this one is very different from the other series, more serious world building I think. And at only 20% in I already get a sense of the world, I find the premise to be really interesting. Its done in a immersive but still understandable clear way. Its not got the humor of the Chicago series, its just different. Its still early but so far so good. The setting is just really vivid in my head. I see some conflicted reviews on it. Maybe the expectation was for more of the earlier series. I like the different.

Haven't read a UF in a while so I am also in the mood. Its set in New Orleans.


----------



## Atunah

Man I am mad. I got a notice from my library that Feverborn "Moning" is available and I got so exited. Then I go to check out and there is no kindle version, only epub. I really don't enjoy reading on my tablet and I was really looking forward to this one.  

Not going to pay $13.99, price is just ridiculous. Why would they not have a kindle version. I checked a second library I have access to and its the same thing, only epub.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Man I am mad. I got a notice from my library that Feverborn "Moning" is available and I got so exited. Then I go to check out and there is no kindle version, only epub. I really don't enjoy reading on my tablet and I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> Not going to pay $13.99, price is just ridiculous. Why would they not have a kindle version. I checked a second library I have access to and its the same thing, only epub.


I had that happen to me for a title, too. It's pretty annoying . . . and, as in your case, the 'to buy' price is pretty high. Not going to happen.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> Man I am mad. I got a notice from my library that Feverborn "Moning" is available and I got so exited. Then I go to check out and there is no kindle version, only epub. I really don't enjoy reading on my tablet and I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> Not going to pay $13.99, price is just ridiculous. Why would they not have a kindle version. I checked a second library I have access to and its the same thing, only epub.


It's not available in any format yet at my Overdrive library. I bit the bullet and pre ordered it but in reading some reviews, they're saying there's a cliffhanger so I may sit on it until the next one comes out. I do hate cliffhangers and I think authors are really asking too much of their readers when they insist on using them.


----------



## Atunah

It finally came up in kindle format a day after I had to check out the epub. So I had to return the epub and then go back in line for the kindle format. You can't switch formats once its out I guess. That is nuts.  

Yeah, saw the cliffhanger reviews, so not paying for it. I'll read it when the library gets to me. At least I'll be prepared.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> It finally came up in kindle format a day after I had to check out the epub. So I had to return the epub and then go back in line for the kindle format. You can't switch formats once its out I guess. That is nuts.
> 
> Yeah, saw the cliffhanger reviews, so not paying for it. I'll read it when the library gets to me. At least I'll be prepared.


Please let us know what you think.


----------



## Susanna Shore

Having skimmed through the first five or six pages, most, if not all, my favourite authors were mentioned except one: Karen Chance. (Perhaps she comes up later in the discussion?) She has two brilliant series, Cassie Palmer and Dorina Basarab, both set in the same world with some same characters. Both series are absolutely wonderful urban fantasy, but not so heavy on romance, although they have their moments. First one starts with Touch the Dark and the latter with Midnight's Daughter. I warmly recommend both.  

And come to think of it, I didn't see anyone mention Darynda Jones' Charley Davidson series either (though, as I said, I didn't browse all the posts). That one has everything, laugh out loud funny, tears, romance and sex. It starts with First Grave on the Right and I recommend it to all fans of paranormal romance and urban fantasy, no matter how you define the genres.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Susanna, haven't heard of Karen Chance. I'll check them out.

Pretty sure we drooled a few times about Darynda Jones around these parts. . Well maybe I was doing the drooling. I got to the series when someone else mentioned them here I think and then I inhaled them. So so good.

I had a good day checking my library as a couple of books just came up as pre-order. Little tip I found is that to make sure not to turn on the auto checkput on pre-orders as it only lists the epub version at that point. And if you have auto checkout on, you have to return the epub and get back in line for the kindle version. You can't switch formats anymore then. I found that out the hard way with Feverborn. Which I had to get back to the line on. Grumbles.

So today one of my library added the latest in the Chicago Vampire series, out March 1st


And the latest in Mercy Thompson out March 8th. 


I am so glad I found out about joining that library. My other 2 including my local don't have them yet listed. I have access to 3 libraries at this point. My local, another in my state that allows out of town, but in state patrons and one I pay a yearly fee for in another state.

And RT Magazine gave the latest in the Anne Bishop series a Gold rating. "Marked in Flesh"I have been subscribing to that magazine for years, I don't recall ever seen a gold rating. Top picks yes, but not a gold. They are as rare as unicorns. 
This is the 4th in the Others series. I own the 1st, but haven't gotten to it yet. I like knowing there are a few books in a series now and I prefer it this way. I have a feeling those will be binge read.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> And the latest in Mercy Thompson out March 8th.
> 
> 
> And RT Magazine gave the latest in the Anne Bishop series a Gold rating. "Marked in Flesh"I have been subscribing to that magazine for years, I don't recall ever seen a gold rating. Top picks yes, but not a gold. They are as rare as unicorns.
> This is the 4th in the Others series. I own the 1st, but haven't gotten to it yet. I like knowing there are a few books in a series now and I prefer it this way. I have a feeling those will be binge read.


Good idea to get on the wait list for the new Mercy Thompson book - I can't wait to read that one. I think I'll do the same. I so wish Patricia Briggs would write a little faster.

I've read the first Anne Bishop book, Written In Red, and it was one of my favorite books of the year. I decided to hold off on the others until more books were out. I think when Marked In Flesh comes out, I'm going to reread the first, then roll right through the rest.


----------



## worktolive

First of the month means sales!

Books 3, 4 and 6 (her latest) from Dianne Duvall's Immortal Guardians series are on sale today for $1.99. Her books go on sale fairly frequently so if you wait, you should be able to pick up books 1 & 2 at some point. In general, I tend to prefer UF rather than PNR, but this is one of my exceptions. There's some good world building and an interesting spin on vampires. Plus, the ladies tend to be very strong characters in this series which is often not the case in PNR.

  

This next book pinged on my radar a few months ago and I was waiting for a price drop. It sounds like an interesting mash-up of historical PNR set in a Regency romance world, but with some people who have "Blessings" (special powers) and intelligent "great cats" that are the size of horses, kind of like in Robin Owens' Celta world. It also includes a menage between the three main characters and while I'm not usually a fan of those, I'm intrigued enough by the synopsis to give it a try. The sample was nice and long and very good.

$2.99 - A Rational Arrangement by L. Rowyn


----------



## TriciaJ82

worktolive said:


> Books 3, 4 and 6 (her latest) from Dianne Duvall's Immortal Guardians series are on sale today for $1.99. Her books go on sale fairly frequently so if you wait, you should be able to pick up books 1 & 2 at some point.


I concur on the Dianne Duvall books I didn't realize that she had released the next one in the series until ereaderiq sent me an email about the sale. As for the price I agree, I would definitely wait for a sale, not because they aren't worth it but because of the frequency that they go on sale.


----------



## Atunah

I have owned the first in the Duvall series since February 2011. It was a freebie then. I have yet to read it.  

Moving it up on the list. Just tells you how long it can take me to get to a book.  

It was a new series back in 2011, now there are 6 books lol. I like it better that way. With a few books in a series before I start.


----------



## Atunah

I just started 

First in that series. You ever start a book and right away knew it has the potential to be something really really special? I am 20 pages in and I have that feeling. Its rare when a world pulls me in like this. I am getting shades of Fever series with the world pulling in.

I never read this author before. This was somewhere called the best UF series ever. Can't recall where I read that. As of now those spots are held by Ilona Andrews Daniels series and the Fever series still. We will see.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> I just started
> 
> First in that series. You ever start a book and right away knew it has the potential to be something really really special? I am 20 pages in and I have that feeling. Its rare when a world pulls me in like this. I am getting shades of Fever series with the world pulling in.
> 
> I never read this author before. This was somewhere called the best UF series ever. Can't recall where I read that. As of now those spots are held by Ilona Andrews Daniels series and the Fever series still. We will see.


Do let us know what you think when you finish it! Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Do let us know what you think when you finish it! Inquiring minds want to know...


Woah    . 5 stars. I found it totally awesome. Its like every character has a place and its great to read about. The dynamics, the rare but weird humor. Its sometimes quite gruesome, although I didn't find it overly graphic. But its so compelling I could not stop reading.

You know that feeling when you are so inside a story that suddenly you "wake" up and look around and it takes you a second to figure out where you are? 2 hours or so have gone by and you didn't notice? The fever series did that to me. I had some of the same with this one.

I got the next 3 lined up at the library. Th 4th isn't out yet, but I can put on wait list. I a going to read all 4 by the time that one comes out March 8th I think.

Woah.


----------



## worktolive

I read Written in Red, adored it and immediately bought the second book, Murder of Crows, but then didn't read it!  

I think at the time I was saving it because I knew there were only three books out. As usual, it then got lost on my TBR mountain. Now that the fourth book is coming out next month, I think it's time to go back restart this series, with the added bonus that since a year has gone by, the first book will feel almost new again. 

It's not often that the first book in a UF series gets a 4.33 rating on Goodreads. Do yourself a favor and try this series!


----------



## Atunah

Yay  

I have one person in front of me for the next one. Gives me some time to read something else in between. I am trying to stretch it out a bit closer to the 4th release. Reminds me of when I didn't start reading the Fever series until the 5th was in site. I sure was glad at the time that I waited.  

I am trying this year to read series up closer together, rather than reading one and then not another for months and months. At least until I am caught up that is. I am so behind on so many series so I'll sink my teeth into one at a time.


----------



## Trophywife007

The first two are available on OverDrive here so I'm going to check them out.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Trophywife007

Well, Atunah the enabler (and you too, Worktolive) strikes again.  I got the epub edition from Overdrive and am totally engrossed... I don't want to put it down.  I decided to buy the Kindle version so I'd have my own copy.  What is it about the way she describes her world that draws us in and other authors don't as much?  I'm really impressed so far.  Once again, thanks for the rec!


----------



## cagnes

Another one here who loved Anne Bishop's "The Others" series! I'm anxious/desperately awaiting the release of the next book ... counting down the days!


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Well, Atunah the enabler (and you too, Worktolive) strikes again. I got the epub edition from Overdrive and am totally engrossed... I don't want to put it down. I decided to buy the Kindle version so I'd have my own copy. What is it about the way she describes her world that draws us in and other authors don't as much? I'm really impressed so far. Once again, thanks for the rec!


We haz another one. 

Something about the writing, isn't it. I have no clue what exactly it is. Wish all books were like that.


----------



## CegAbq

Anyone listened to the Anne Bishop Other series in Audiobook format? I "listen" to books much more than I "read" and I'm pulled in much more by good narrators.
I'm thinking of getting this from Audible, since I have credits & my library's Overdrive offering is only in epub format.


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> Anyone listened to the Anne Bishop Other series in Audiobook format? I "listen" to books much more than I "read" and I'm pulled in much more by good narrators.
> I'm thinking of getting this from Audible, since I have credits & my library's Overdrive offering is only in epub format.


I wish I could get into audio books. Maybe one of these days I'll try them again and with a re-read. So that if my mind wanders off I don't get quite so confused what was going on. Audio books are sure on the rise, so many are listening more than reading nowadays. I am still working on it. While doing chores it would be awesome, but I forget everything I hear or my mind drifts off somewhere else when folding clothes. Sigh.

So I finished 

and the first time I can't give a Fever book 5 stars. I still gave it 4 for the world. Not really much happened to be honest in this one. Nothing to further the story and of course, like others in the series, there is a cliffhanger. But I knew that going in.

I am still waiting on the next Anne Bishop, I have been next in line for weeks now it seems. Grumble.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I wish I could get into audio books. Maybe one of these days I'll try them again and with a re-read. So that if my mind wanders off I don't get quite so confused what was going on. Audio books are sure on the rise, so many are listening more than reading nowadays. I am still working on it. While doing chores it would be awesome, but I forget everything I hear or my mind drifts off somewhere else when folding clothes. Sigh.
> 
> So I finished
> 
> and the first time I can't give a Fever book 5 stars. I still gave it 4 for the world. Not really much happened to be honest in this one. Nothing to further the story and of course, like others in the series, there is a cliffhanger. But I knew that going in.
> 
> I am still waiting on the next Anne Bishop, I have been next in line for weeks now it seems. Grumble.


I don't listen to anything that I need to retain (so nothing serious, no biography, no non-fiction). But for me paranormal etc stuff is great. Rewind is used frequently when my mind wanders.


----------



## worktolive

On sale today (not sure for how long) for $1.99, Trace of Magic by Diana Pharaoh Francis. The sale is probably because book 3 is about to be released. I really enjoyed this. Diana writes action packed, fairly dark UF. I loved her Horngate Witches series, which is what led me to pick this one up. There's is a romance, but it's up in the air at the end of the book and definitely not the focus of the story.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> On sale today (not sure for how long) for $1.99, Trace of Magic by Diana Pharaoh Francis. The sale is probably because book 3 is about to be released. I really enjoyed this. Diana writes action packed, fairly dark UF. I loved her Horngate Witches series, which is what led me to pick this one up. There's is a romance, but it's up in the air at the end of the book and definitely not the focus of the story.


Thanks, W-T-L. I picked it up... what's one more on the tbr pile? I feel as if I have gotten some kind of hoarding disease since I got my Kindle all those years ago.


----------



## worktolive

It looks like Penguin/Random has picked up a PNR series by Lexi George that was "on hiatus". They've reissued the first three books in preparation for the 4th being released this month. I've read all three books and was very happy to see that there's going to be a fourth book. This series is set in a small town in Alabama and it's quirky, humorous and not the usual paranormal vamps and shifters. Since it's quirky, definitely sample it first. I got hooked when I read the sample, so I'd say that if you like it, you'd probably like the series. The first book, Demon Hunting in Dixie, is on sale for $0.99.



The next two books are also on sale for $2.99:


----------



## TriciaJ82

One of my favorite shifter series is on sale as part of the monthly deal. They are all instant buys and 4/5 stars for me. The newest in the series comes out tomorrow. They are on sale for 1.99


Book 1 (1.99)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I finally finished Debora Geary's 'Witch Central' series....have been saving the last few titles to savor because she announced she'll not be writing any more of them. I really grew to love many of these characters and am sad to say goodbye to them. I know that some day I will reread them all.

Meanwhile she has begun writing a different series under the pen name Audrey Faye. Has anyone here read them? I definitely plan to give them a try because I love this author.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I finally finished Debora Geary's 'Witch Central' series....have been saving the last few titles to savor because she announced she'll not be writing any more of them. I really grew to love many of these characters and am sad to say goodbye to them. I know that some day I will reread them all.
> 
> Meanwhile she has begun writing a different series under the pen name Audrey Faye. Has anyone here read them? I definitely plan to give them a try because I love this author.


You know, I never looked very closely at this witch series. I just checked out the reviews on goodreads and some of my friends there love it and reading more about the blurbs and such, they sound really good. And I see they are in KU, so bonus for me there. I am trying the first, which looks to be one going back in time even though it was written later I think. But on goodreads they list by chronological, which I like reading it. So I'll start with To Have and To Code.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> You know, I never looked very closely at this witch series. I just checked out the reviews on goodreads and some of my friends there love it and reading more about the blurbs and such, they sound really good. And I see they are in KU, so bonus for me there. I am trying the first, which looks to be one going back in time even though it was written later I think. But on goodreads they list by chronological, which I like reading it. So I'll start with To Have and To Code.


I enjoyed them a whole lot. Atunah, I think you'll really love them. The romance is more subtle--not hot and heavy on the physical side--but emotionally satisfying. The relationship building and magical-world building is fantastic. You really find yourself caring about all the major characters. I envy you just starting the witch central journey!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I enjoyed them a whole lot. Atunah, I think you'll really love them. The romance is more subtle--not hot and heavy on the physical side--but emotionally satisfying. The relationship building and magical-world building is fantastic. You really find yourself caring about all the major characters. I envy you just starting the witch central journey!


Forgot to say that if any of the books are not in KU I'd be glad to let you borrow. Just message me if you find one you can't get.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Forgot to say that if any of the books are not in KU I'd be glad to let you borrow. Just message me if you find one you can't get.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## TriciaJ82

For those that read Wicked as they Come as a recommendation a few pages back the second in the series is on sale for 1.99. I really enjoyed the first one. The hero reminds me of Johnny Depps portrayal of the mad hatter in Alice in wonderland. Book one is still on sale for 1.99


----------



## Atunah

Wicked as they come is awesome. It is so wickedly cray cray and just WTF that I was engrossed in the world. Deadly bunnies


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> Wicked as they come is awesome. It is so wickedly cray cray and just WTF that I was engrossed in the world. Deadly bunnies


Exactly!


----------



## Jim Johnson

Kboards author Rob Cornell has a new UF out, Branded--I finished it today through KU and enjoyed the read. I haven't read many UF with a male protag with issues, so it was a change of pace from all the female MCs out there.


----------



## worktolive

On sale today for $1.99, the first two books in the Heartstrikers UF series by Rachel Aaron. I think I've recommended these before. They are tremendously fun reads, with a "nice guy" dragon shifter hero and lots of action. The third book is due out this month.


----------



## CegAbq

Whoever recommended the Anne Bishop 'Others' series - thanks! Am completely up to date and cannot wait for the next release


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> Whoever recommended the Anne Bishop 'Others' series - thanks! Am completely up to day and cannot wait for the next release


I wanted to know too who told us about it and I went back through the thread and apparently it was me 

I must have found mentions on goodreads or amazon about it. I still have the last one to read, I was going to wait closer to the next release, but that is a long way off.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I wanted to know too who told us about it and I went back through the thread and apparently it was me


----------



## S.L.

Do you consider post-apocalyptic with zombies to be paranormal or is that more scifi?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lee Sutherland said:


> Do you consider post-apocalyptic with zombies to be paranormal or is that more scifi?


I don't read either genre . . . but I would say that if the zombies are 'magically' created, it's PNR, if they're created because of some major scientific foul up, it's scifi.

(In either case, remember that, here in the Book Corner, recommending a book you've written is a no no.  )


----------



## worktolive

Personally, I'm not into zombies, but in general I think they tend to be classified as both. All of the UF bloggers that I follow tend to cover the occasional zombie book and I see them on the SF sites also, although they tend to cover the more hardcore military ones. I don't think they can (or should) be classified as one or the other.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I liked the Sookie Steakhouse books but I haven't read the newer ones. I keep hearing about Black Dagger Brotherhood. It's really that good? Which book should I start with?


----------



## CegAbq

I love the Black Dagger Brotherhood series - but be forewarned there is a lot of graphic sex. That doesn't bother me, but I know it would some people. 
(I could never get into the Sookie series because to me everyone seemed a bit too silly or juvenile .. I like my paranormal to be edgy & highly intelligent   )


----------



## Atunah

I liked the Sookie books, but stopped with the Black dagger stuff. All that brand name stuff and the whatever those boots are they keep getting named and the way they talked.  I found the baby powder smelling lessers also boring, kept skipping through those scenes. I didn't get far in the series though. Just not my thing that series I guess. 

I found the Sookie books quirky, especially at the beginning, more wimsical in a way than say the TV show made of it. I finished the series, although I didn't totally love the last couple of books, but I wanted to finally finish a darn series.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> ... but I wanted to finally finish a darn series.


----------



## Atunah

I know right? How many UF/PNR series have you managed to finish. It always looks sad when I look at fictfact where I log in all the series I read. So few are finished, or where I am even caught up with. Of course there was a time I thought I was finished with the Fever series too. But nooooooooo, she had to write more.


I am following 324 series on fict fact. Holy smoking Dirndl.    . I'll need to have my head cryo-ed so I can finish all those darn series.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> [re] ... the Black dagger stuff. All that brand name stuff and the whatever those boots are they keep getting named and the way they talked. ... Just not my thing that series I guess ...


I find it very interesting what all attracts one person & turns another off. I think that's one of the reasons I have trouble with book clubs - I like to know that a friend shares my love for or enjoyment of a book/series, but I usually don't like discussing the details because usually I have such different reactions to details than other folks.

I did enjoy the name-dropping of current music, movies, and high-end luxury items in the Black Dagger series. I just think it's fun.


----------



## Atunah

I have never done a book club. I don't think its something for me. Like you I don't like to talk too much about the details. Book clubs kind of dissect books. I don't do that to books, which is probably why I am not good at writing reviews or even like doing it. So much of a book is more of a feeling that I can't really put words on it. 

I read the Black dagger books I read a long time ago. I think those where some of the very first PNR I ever read. I was quite new to that genre and to UF. I liked the first one a lot I remember, the second I liked ok, but remember not liking the heroine much. But its been to long. I do remember not liking the baddies and reading the segments from their point of view. There were so many characters that it felt a bit overwhelming to me I remember. Maybe that gets better as more clarification goes on. But that brand stuff did annoy me and the way the guys talked. I figured it would continue to annoy me so I never continued the series. Doesn't it turn more into UF in later books? I read that on several reviews and boards before.

Its so true though that it is interesting what someone might find annoying and someone else doesn't. Heck, sometimes I might find something annoying with one author, but when I read the same theme or thingie I don't like with another author, I have no issues. Sometimes it depends on when I read a book, what mood I am in. That is why its so hard to rate books. I can't compare them to each other as it all depends on the moment I read them, what I was feeling at that moment and what mood I needed a book in at that moment. 

Maybe just out of curiosity I'll read another in the BDB, just to see how the tone of the books resonates with me now years later. Now that I have read more UF and more PNR. I think I read 2 or 3, I can't recall now. 2 for sure as I see ratings for them, but I am pretty sure I read 3 or at least started it also.


----------



## worktolive

For Anne Bishop lovers, the 3rd book in the Others series, Vision in Silver, is on sale today for $1.99. I'm very excited as I already had books 1, 2, and 4. This is the only one I was missing. Needless to say, I one-clicked the hell out of it this morning.



As for the BDB, I've read it through book 7 and then, like so many other series, I just stopped reading it. Not because I didn't like it, but just because it kept getting pushed down the priority list by newer, shinier series. i've got a couple of the later ones on my never ending TBR mountain. One of these days...... 

Book 3, Lover Awakened, is one of my favorite PNR books (this is the one featuring Zsadist - the ultimate tortured hero). The series does become more UF and less PNR as it goes along and that's one reason why a fair number of readers stopped following it although that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, too much shiny around every corner. Its easy to put series on back burner and then completely forget about them. The Black Dagger, I hadn't even thought about in like years now and then went to my ratings and that is what triggered some of my memories. I am not opposed to picking something up again at a later time, even if I might have had issues with some stuff in the past. That is because my mood changes and I read so many different series now. So giving a series another book to see is an option. But then again, there are all the gazillion ones I already started and so it keeps languishing on the back burner. 

You beat me to the sale on the Vision in Silver sale. I read the first 3 so far and am holding off on the 4th to get a bit closer to the release of the 5th. Its such a fantastic series with such great characters and world building.


----------



## CegAbq

I am currently listening to Melissa Marr's Book 1 in her newest series & loving it and the narrator, Therese Plummer:

It's theme is a bit repetitive but I am finding the character building intriguing.


----------



## TriciaJ82

The first in Nalini Singh changeling series is 1.99. Well worth the price.


----------



## Trophywife007

Has anyone read anything by Shannon Mayer? One of her books is available free with Kindle first this month. I was tempted to try it and was curious if she's familiar to any of our illustrious readers here. Thanks!


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> Has anyone read anything by Shannon Mayer? One of her books is available free with Kindle first this month. I was tempted to try it and was curious if she's familiar to any of our illustrious readers here. Thanks!


I tried one of her books (Priceless) awhile back. I wasn't too impressed, but I think it was one of the first books she wrote and one of the problems I had with it was continuity errors, so I'm willing to give her another try, especially if this book has professional editing. The book summary, with the references to Greek mythology makes it sound like it would be right up my alley. Anyway, none of the other Kindle First books appealed to me, and it was free, so.......


----------



## Trophywife007

Thanks, worktolive!  At least the price is right.


----------



## worktolive

For any Ilona Andrews fans out there, if you don't follow their blog, you might not be aware that they have a series called the Innkeeper Chronicles that they serialize on their blog over the course of several months. Once the latest installment is complete, they take it down, edit it, package it into a novel, then put it up for sale. There have been three books in the series so far. The first two are complete and are up for sale. The third was just completed last week on the blog. Like all of their series, it just keeps getting better as it goes on, and this last book was epic. I normally hate serials but nonetheless, I've been reading this with bated breath.  Now that it's complete, you have a couple of weeks to read the whole book before they take it down to get it ready for sale. I think you could read it without having read the other two, but that'd be no fun . Anyway, I highly recommend the whole series. They've already said that there is going to be a fourth book and they will probably start posting episodes after the holidays so you have a chance to catch up.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

My favorites:  Anne Bishop, Patricia Briggs, Deborah Harkness.  Also a few reads on the more humorous side, Day Soldiers (Brandon Hale) &  Head Over Halo (Molly Snow).


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

What got me started on Urban Fantasy, and even knowing what it WAS, was the Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs. A girl in college actually suggested it to me and it looked like my kind of book (my dad saw the cover and said it was definitely a "Shanna" book).

I'm also into the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews. I've even bought her books as birthday and Christmas presents for people who have never heard of her!


----------



## worktolive

I just noticed that the third book in Rachel Aaron's Heartstrikers series, No Good Dragon Goes Unpunished, is on sale for $1.99. I love this series and highly recommend it. The first two have been on sale in the past and are also in KU so you can read them that way if you don't already have them.



First two books:


----------



## Atunah

Darkfever, the first in the fabulous Fever series is on sale for $1.99


I still remember the weekend I spend reading the first 4 books in one go. Not much eating was happening then. I was molded to my uncomfortable balcony lounge chair. And I didn't have a lighted kindle yet in those days.

That meant I didn't have to wait for #5 as it had just come out right after I finished 1-4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Darkfever, the first in the fabulous Fever series is on sale for $1.99
> 
> 
> I still remember the weekend I spend reading the first 4 books in one go. Not much eating was happening then. I was molded to my uncomfortable balcony lounge chair. And I didn't have a lighted kindle yet in those days.
> 
> That meant I didn't have to wait for #5 as it had just come out right after I finished 1-4.


You know, I enjoyed the first of those well enough. Even recommended it to a couple of people. But when I went to read the second, it left me totally cold. Bored silly. I was REALLY disappointed.  Not sure what didn't do it for me, I just remember I'd been anticipating a satisfying read -- the kind where you let everything else wait. Didn't happen. Eventually I just gave up.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Touch of Enchantment is in sale for .99



This is the second in a two book set but you don't have to read the first. I do recommend it though because it is the parents of the heroine and you do get a little more back info.


----------



## worktolive

I was cruising through eReaderIQ this morning and saw that the second Mercy Thompson book, Blood Bound, is on sale for $1.99. I've seen the first book, Moon Called, on sale before but I don't think I've ever seen this one on sale. This is a fabulous UF series, one of my favorites.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> I was cruising through eReaderIQ this morning and saw that the second Mercy Thompson book, Blood Bound, is on sale for $1.99. I've seen the first book, Moon Called, on sale before but I don't think I've ever seen this one on sale. This is a fabulous UF series, one of my favorites.


Agreed. I have all of her books in Audible format. 

Re Darkfever series:


Ann in Arlington said:


> You know, I enjoyed the first of those well enough. Even recommended it to a couple of people. But when I went to read the second, it left me totally cold. Bored silly. I was REALLY disappointed.  Not sure what didn't do it for me, I just remember I'd been anticipating a satisfying read -- the kind where you let everything else wait. Didn't happen. Eventually I just gave up.


I was never able to get into this series at all


----------



## crebel

I think this series has been recommended in this thread. The first 10 books (Book 11 due out the 24th) are part of today's Kindle Daily Deal and priced at $2.99 instead of $8.99!



edited to correct number of books.


----------



## Atunah

great prices on the Darynda  Jones series. I am still keeping up with it, although its not quite as great as the first 6/7 or so books where. I inhaled those things. THose are usually on the high price side so those on the fence, I'd grab some.  . That is how I got started on that series, there was a sale long time ago on the first 3.


----------



## MichelleB675

Yay! I picked up the 4 I was missing. Now it may move up the to read list a bit.


----------



## worktolive

Sara Humphreys' entire PNR shapeshifter series is FREE today from Sourcebooks. I think this is a one day only special so grab it quick. I haven't read this series but I have read her vampire series (Dead in the City) and really liked it, so I think this series should be good also. The first book, Unbound, is a novella and the rest are full-length novels.

  

  

Whew! That's a lot of books.


----------



## Atunah

Wow that is a great find. For them all to be free.


----------



## MichelleB675

I already had the first one.. but grabbed the rest at Amazon when I saw they were free.


----------



## worktolive

It is a great bargain. Just grab it quick since it's one day only. It's so funny, I posted this on the MobileReads Free and Bargain SciFi and Fantasy thread and promptly got slapped down by a couple of a**holes who don't like romance. And then they wonder why we get upset.....


----------



## CegAbq

Thanks, grabbed them up.


----------



## cagnes

worktolive said:


> Sara Humphreys' entire PNR shapeshifter series is FREE today from Sourcebooks. I think this is a one day only special so grab it quick. I haven't read this series but I have read her vampire series (Dead in the City) and really liked it, so I think this series should be good also. The first book, Unbound, is a novella and the rest are full-length novels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! That's a lot of books.


Great find, thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007

A great find, Worktolive.  I picked them up.  Thanks!


----------



## CegAbq

crebel said:


> I think this series has been recommended in this thread. The first 10 books (Book 11 due out the 24th) are part of today's Kindle Daily Deal and priced at $2.99 instead of $8.99!
> 
> 
> 
> edited to correct number of books.


Just finished listening to #11 (I've listened to them all, not read them in print version).
I LOVE this series, but I think the style would be overwhelming to binge read/listen. It's good to have some space in between 
...
And they don't seem to be on sale anymore.


----------



## cagnes

CegAbq said:


> Just finished listening to #11 (I've listened to them all, not read them in print version).
> I LOVE this series, but I think the style would be overwhelming to binge read/listen. It's good to have some space in between
> ...
> And they don't seem to be on sale anymore.


Same here, I've only done the audio versions of this series. Love the narration so much, I wouldn't ever consider reading them!  I currently have book 10 awaiting it's turn on my ipod.


----------



## louboutinp

I'm not sure if R Lee Smith fits into the Urban Fantasy group (probably a mix between Urban Fantasy and Sci-Fi?) but I'm obsessed her and wish I could find another author who world-builds and writes such characters as she has. The Last Hour of Gann is the best book I've ever read and I don't say that lightly. I wish she'd release more books


----------



## Trophywife007

louboutinp said:


> I'm not sure if R Lee Smith fits into the Urban Fantasy group (probably a mix between Urban Fantasy and Sci-Fi?) but I'm obsessed her and wish I could find another author who world-builds and writes such characters as she has. The Last Hour of Gann is the best book I've ever read and I don't say that lightly. I wish she'd release more books


I'll check it out. I'm also looking at the book in your signature line. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## MichelleB675

I was looking at my wishlist and a bunch of titles published by Penguin are on sale for $2.99. I think they are all first in series.

     

and Prince Lestat and the Realms of Atlantis is $.99



no clue how long these will last, probably not long.


----------



## worktolive

I just posted this in the historical romance thread, but it applies here also. Burning Bright by Melissa McShane is a historical PNR that was recommended a few months back on either DA or SBTB and it's currently free:



For those of you that like dragon shifters (a particular weakness of mine  ) I also recently read a pretty good book, The Mountain King by Emma Alisyn, with a strong, 40+ YO heroine who has three grown daughters and a dragon shifter hero. It's set in a post apocalyptic world, but the page count is relatively short (2200 locations), so the world building is fairly minimal. Still, I'm always looking for books with older heroines so that was a big bonus. It's in KU, and it's also on sale for $0.99.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> I just posted this in the historical romance thread, but it applies here also. Burning Bright by Melissa McShane is a historical PNR that was recommended a few months back on either DA or SBTB and it's currently free:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that like dragon shifters (a particular weakness of mine  ) I also recently read a pretty good book, The Mountain King by Emma Alisyn, with a strong, 40+ YO heroine who has three grown daughters and a dragon shifter hero. It's set in a post apocalyptic world, but the page count is relatively short (2200 locations), so the world building is fairly minimal. Still, I'm always looking for books with older heroines so that was a big bonus. It's in KU, and it's also on sale for $0.99.


I got both. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Atunah

It sure is rare to see heroines, or really any main characters lately in romance that are not in their early 20's, yet acting like they are 16. I guess even 30 is now considered too old to write about. 40's is positively ancient. Where are my darn slippers and hair curlers.  

I get it in historical romance where a heroine at 25 is like an old spinster, 40 is middle to old age. Even there I find a rare few with "older" heroines. 


But in any other romance genre it shouldn't be the norm to have nothing but heroines barely out of teenage years. 

I got the free HPR, I like those. I am not sure yet about dragons. I think I read 2 dragon PNR total so far. One was, whats her name, Thea something. It was pretty good I guess. The other I can't recall the author, was a Montlake title. That was ok too. I think dragons and witches are two of the things I have a hard time with. And I don't know why.  

Oh wait, wasn't Tairen Soul, or whats the name of the book also with a dragon? I really liked that book. More fantasy romance than PNR. Or wait, that wasn't a dragon, that was a flying cat. A very large one. I don't have a issue with cat shifters/h/H for some reason


----------



## worktolive

Clean Sweep by Ilona Andrews is a Kindle Daily Deal, today only for $0.99.

I HIGHLY recommend this book and the entire Innkeeper series. Ilona and Gordon Andrews do each new book as a free serial on their website, then clean it up and publish it. I've got my fingers crossed that they will start the fourth book soon. Even though I've read them all on the website, I always end up purchasing the published book just because I want my own copy so I can reread it all at once.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> Clean Sweep by Ilona Andrews is a Kindle Daily Deal, today only for $0.99.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend this book and the entire Innkeeper series. Ilona and Gordon Andrews do each new book as a free serial on their website, then clean it up and publish it. I've got my fingers crossed that they will start the fourth book soon. Even though I've read them all on the website, I always end up purchasing the published book just because I want my own copy so I can reread it all at once.


Thanks, I really love their Kate Daniels series. So I grabbed this one.


----------



## A.G. Richards

worktolive said:


> I was cruising through eReaderIQ this morning and saw that the second Mercy Thompson book, Blood Bound, is on sale for $1.99. I've seen the first book, Moon Called, on sale before but I don't think I've ever seen this one on sale. This is a fabulous UF series, one of my favorites.


Not come across this series before. But I'll look out for it. Thanks!


----------



## worktolive

Shifting Dreams by Elizabeth Hunter is currently FREE. Also, it and the other two books in the series are in KU. This author is highly recommended by one of my favorite fantasy romance authors, Grace Draven. I got this book awhile back when it was on sale, but of course, I haven't read it.  However, I'm thinking I really should move it up on the TBR pile. I'm in the mood for a good PNR. I haven't been reading that much UF or PNR lately, but I just read Dead Heat by Patricia Briggs and it reminded me of how much I like this genre when it's done right.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks got it. I have heard a lot about this author too, I think I own some of the Elemental series by her if I am not mistaken. 

I too have been not reading much UF/PNR lately. Hard to find the good stuff, especially in PNR. But I did just start the latest in the Darynda Jones series, Eleventh grave something. I haven't yet tried Briggs other series. I am waiting on the latest in the Mercy series from the library. 

I started a new what to read next collection on my kindle and its already getting packed. I have like 3 different levels of next to read and they are all packed. Cause I keep moving stuff "up" the tbr lists.  

My more urgent one is just called up next. I also have one called reading next and another called bucket. Bucket is where I sift stuff out of the main list of all books. So its pretty big with having the first in series in it and stuff I think I should read at some point before I push up daisies. Then I started moving stuff into the reading next list as I hear about them, see them and all that stuff. Then that collection got full. A while ago I started the up next list for stuff I get from you guys and just things I really am going to read now. Like library loans, KU, stuff recommended like right now. I tried to keep that list to 20 and actually read all those one by one. Now I am already up to 50 in that collection also.  

Harder than one would think to move things up the tbr mountain.


----------



## CegAbq

I grabbed this one, thanks worktolive.
I love the Patricia Briggs Alpha/Omega series  (of course along with the Mercy Thompson). Really great & ones I re-listen to peridocally.

Eleventh Grave was good too.


----------



## crebel

CegAbq said:


> Eleventh Grave was good too.





Atunah said:


> I too have been not reading much UF/PNR lately. Hard to find the good stuff, especially in PNR. But I did just start the latest in the Darynda Jones series, Eleventh grave something. I haven't yet tried Briggs other series. I am waiting on the latest in the Mercy series from the library.


Finished Eleventh Grave in Moonlight this last week. One of the smuttier books in the series I thought, but still good, lol!

Talk about a cliffhanger ending ... In looking at her past release schedule, it looks like maybe June before #12 comes out? I can't find anything on Amazon or her site, and there is not yet a pre-order. Hope we don't have to wait a REALLY long time!

Forgot to add: Just in case anyone hasn't read the series yet, the first of Karen Marie Moning's Fever series is now down to .99 (Atunah posted a $1.99 sale in December).


----------



## Atunah

Figured there was going to be a cliffhanger. I am only like 20% in but one of the reviewers I follow on goodreads had this comment



> WTF that ending WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So I figured cliffhanger is a safe bet.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Figured there was going to be a cliffhanger. I am only like 20% in but one of the reviewers I follow on goodreads had this comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF that ending WTF!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I figured cliffhanger is a safe bet.
Click to expand...

That quote sums it up very well.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Talk about a cliffhanger ending ... In looking at her past release schedule, it looks like maybe June before #12 comes out? I can't find anything on Amazon or her site, and there is not yet a pre-order. Hope we don't have to wait a REALLY long time!


You want the good news or the bad news.

Good news, it will be out in 2017.

Bad news, it lists October 2017 on goodreads for the 12th. End of October so practically November.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> You want the good news or the bad news.
> 
> Good news, it will be out in 2017.
> 
> Bad news, it lists October 2017 on goodreads for the 12th. End of October so practically November.


Sigh ... better than a whole year.


----------



## Atunah

finished 


And yep, pretty much WTF!!!!! at that ending.

But really, first rule of life. DO NOT make any big decisions after drinking a half bottle of tequila. Come on Charley. 
WTF indeed.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> You want the good news or the bad news.
> 
> Good news, it will be out in 2017.
> 
> Bad news, it lists October 2017 on goodreads for the 12th. End of October so practically November.


As of this morning the pre-order is available! Currently it is also a reasonable $8.99 instead of the $12.99 (still) for #11. Yes, I pre-ordered ...


----------



## Atunah

8.99 is much better than 12.99, still a tad high. But the current one is still 12.99 now so maybe they have the lower price for the preorders? Since you have more than one reading it, you tend to at least get more out of it. 

That coffee has a skull on it on that cover.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> 8.99 is much better than 12.99, still a tad high. But the current one is still 12.99 now so maybe they have the lower price for the preorders? Since you have more than one reading it, you tend to at least get more out of it.
> 
> That coffee has a skull on it on that cover.


The preorder price has now jumped to $12.99. I hardly ever preorder, just put upcoming books in a wish list to buy on publication day, so I'm glad I actually went through with this one and locked it in at $8.99! So yes, there was apparently an early preorder "sale".


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> The preorder price has now jumped to $12.99. I hardly ever preorder, just put upcoming books in a wish list to buy on publication day, so I'm glad I actually went through with this one and locked it in at $8.99! So yes, there was apparently an early preorder "sale".


Yay, that is 4$ off right off.

I read recently


And its awesome like the others in the series. This was number 10. I am so proud of myself that I am actually up to date on 2 whopping UF series, this one and Darynda Jones. 
Now if I could just be up to date on the other 330 series I follow on FictFact


----------



## Erin Zarro

I have to second Karen Marie Moning and her Fever series. Amazing stories.  

Anyone read JR Ward? I just finished her newest book, The Chosen. She wowed me from book 1 and I've been addicted ever since.


----------



## CegAbq

Erin Zarro said:


> I have to second Karen Marie Moning and her Fever series. Amazing stories.
> 
> Anyone read JR Ward? I just finished her newest book, The Chosen. She wowed me from book 1 and I've been addicted ever since.


I haven't been able to get into KMM ... but I LOVE LOVE JR Ward!


----------



## Erin Zarro

*CegAbq* - She's amazing, isn't she? Have you read any of the Legacy books?


----------



## CegAbq

Erin Zarro said:


> ... Have you read any of the Legacy books?


I haven't ... will have to try them


----------



## Erin Zarro

Definitely. They are really good.


----------



## worktolive

It seems like there isn't much new UF or PNR these days.  However, I recently picked up the first book in Devon Monk's new series. The book is called Death and Relaxation. It's currently on sale for $0.99 and there are two more books after it.

I started it on Thursday and I could not put it down. The world building is fun and inventive and the heroine is awesome. She's the young police chief of a small town where various gods come to take long-term vacations. She's smart (but not snarky), hard-working, dedicated, and mature and does not make TSTL moves or wait around for someone else to do her job. For that price, I highly recommend giving the book a try.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> It seems like there isn't much new UF or PNR these days.  However, I recently picked up the first book in Devon Monk's new series. The book is called Death and Relaxation. It's currently on sale for $0.99 and there are two more books after it.
> 
> I started it on Thursday and I could not put it down. The world building is fun and inventive and the heroine is awesome. She's the young police chief of a small town where various gods come to take long-term vacations. She's smart (but not snarky), hard-working, dedicated, and mature and does not make TSTL moves or wait around for someone else to do her job. For that price, I highly recommend giving the book a try.


Thanks, Worktolive. We're getting ready to go on vacation and that looks perfect. Great timing on your part!


----------



## crebel

I hope this is the right thread to post this sale I found today. The author is Bec McMaster and it's a free first-in-series.



It's Historical PNR/Steampunk and is a spin-off from another series that starts with this



Both series seem to be very popular (and apparently quite steamy - not a pun  ), but I couldn't find any mention of this author or these titles here on KBoards. Anyone here familiar with this author?


----------



## CegAbq

Thanks! I've been looking for a good story to jump into SteamPunk!


----------



## Atunah

I have read "Kiss of steel" and the second in that series and very much enjoyed them. I'll have to get back to the series one of these days. And the 300 other series I am following on fictfact.   

I haven't read first one you posted, spinoff. I would have to read the other full first anyway as I assume spinoff means in order. You know how that goes.  

I found the worldbuilding to be really good, its gritty, its dark-ish, in tone and feel. Including the dark alleys and such where these are set. Just a good mood setting that goes on. They aren't super dark or anything like that, can't think of a better word. Like wet cobblestone in the dark and fog and gears.  . Interesting.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> I have read "Kiss of steel" and the second in that series and very much enjoyed them. I'll have to get back to the series one of these days. And the 300 other series I am following on fictfact.


I also read the first and second book in that series. I liked them and I'm sure I have the third on the TBR mountain but of course, it's now buried.  Maybe it's time to dig it out. Thanks for the heads up on the free book.


----------



## rikatz

I just want to put in a plug for the Pride series by Shelly Laurenston, and also the Dragon series, also written by Shelly Laurenston under the pen name, G. A. Aiken. Her characters are basically insane but they're incredibly witty books. 

I've also developed a real devotion to the Demon Accords series by John Conroe. Entirely self-published and terrific.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks for the heads up on Mission Improper. I will have to check it out. I am really into the steampunk genre right now. It looks like The Golden Spider is on sale for .99 for the next 2 days. It is also steampunk and I love the series. There are only 2 of them so far.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> It seems like there isn't much new UF or PNR these days.  However, I recently picked up the first book in Devon Monk's new series. The book is called Death and Relaxation. It's currently on sale for $0.99 and there are two more books after it.
> 
> I started it on Thursday and I could not put it down. The world building is fun and inventive and the heroine is awesome. She's the young police chief of a small town where various gods come to take long-term vacations. She's smart (but not snarky), hard-working, dedicated, and mature and does not make TSTL moves or wait around for someone else to do her job. For that price, I highly recommend giving the book a try.


I just finished these and loved them... sorry they're done for the moment... plowed through them like a bag of M&Ms and can't wait for the next one. Thanks again, Worktolive!


----------



## worktolive

Trophywife007 said:


> I just finished these and loved them... sorry they're done for the moment... plowed through them like a bag of M&Ms and can't wait for the next one. Thanks again, Worktolive!


Hurray! Glad you liked them. I haven't read the third yet - I've been saving it.

I finally got my hands on White Hot by Ilona Andrews last week and tore through it. Now I'm just counting the days until July 25th when the final book, Wildfire, is released.

I have another recommendation. This one I got from the library. It's called Blood of the Earth, by Faith Hunter.



It's a spinoff from her long running Jane Yellowrock series, but I haven't read that series because it features vamps and those aren't my favorite paranormals. This one features a heroine that was raised in a religious cult but has mostly broken free of it although she lives on land nearby. She has some kind of earth magic. Through most of the book, her magic is kind of mysterious, mainly because she has never really explored it, so she's pretty ignorant about what she can do with it. There was a fair amount of world-building, but I never felt it was too info-dumpy and I never got lost even though I hadn't read the other series. It's also a pretty good police procedural type UF. No romance, although there is a hint of a possible love interest for later books.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> I have another recommendation. This one I got from the library. It's called Blood of the Earth, by Faith Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a spinoff from her long running Jane Yellowrock series, but I haven't read that series because it features vamps and those aren't my favorite paranormals. This one features a heroine that was raised in a religious cult but has mostly broken free of it although she lives on land nearby. She has some kind of earth magic. Through most of the book, her magic is kind of mysterious, mainly because she has never really explored it, so she's pretty ignorant about what she can do with it. There was a fair amount of world-building, but I never felt it was too info-dumpy and I never got lost even though I hadn't read the other series. It's also a pretty good police procedural type UF. No romance, although there is a hint of a possible love interest for later books.


I'll check them out, including the Yellowrock series you mentioned... I'm good with vamps.


----------



## worktolive

Moonshadow by Thea Harrison is on sale for $0.99 leading up to the release of the next book in the series, Spellbinder, on July 18. This is a spinoff of her Elder Races series, but it's meant to stand independent of the previous series. I read Moonshadow last year, loved it, and highly recommend it. The heroine, Sophie is smart, strong and competent. The hero is kind of an old-fashioned alpha type and keeps trying to tell her what to do and she basically tells him to shove it and then goes out and saves the day. It's pretty fun to watch her in action.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> Moonshadow by Thea Harrison is on sale for $0.99 leading up to the release of the next book in the series, Spellbinder, on July 18. This is a spinoff of her Elder Races series, but it's meant to stand independent of the previous series. I read Moonshadow last year, loved it, and highly recommend it. The heroine, Sophie is smart, strong and competent. The hero is kind of an old-fashioned alpha type and keeps trying to tell her what to do and she basically tells him to shove it and then goes out and saves the day. It's pretty fun to watch her in action.


Nice find... snapped it up.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> As of this morning the pre-order is available! Currently it is also a reasonable $8.99 instead of the $12.99 (still) for #11. Yes, I pre-ordered ...


For informational purposes: 

IT WILL FINALLY BE RELEASED ON TUESDAY!!

There are a couple of pre-release reviews including a verified paperback review (never mind she mentions reading it on her Kindle) that says: " The ending!!! She did it again, made me hit the last page button on the kindle thinking it can't be over here....so when is the next book out?" so I'm thinking another WTF ending.

Then I saw:



No title, no cover, to be released _October 30, 2018_ - a whole year! Waaaaahhhhhh  The little for-now-blurb does say #13 will be the final book of the series.


----------



## crebel

I read the Darynda Jones last night, it was wonderful, 5-stars for me. Not a complete cliffhanger ending, but man I wish it wasn't an entire year to get the final installment!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I read the Darynda Jones last night, it was wonderful, 5-stars for me. Not a complete cliffhanger ending, but man I wish it wasn't an entire year to get the final installment!


Hey look, year's almost up. Time flies. 

The first is out today in the next generation Chicago Vampire series by Chloe Neill. Do not read the blurb about it if you haven't read the first series yet. Those that finished it, are you going to try this next gen? 


I remember devouring the first few in the original series. It was total pageturning then. I think it went on too long and a lot of the plot threads were dropped and never mentioned again. the last few just didn't feel as fleshed out and though out. But it was still entertaining and I did want to end it. The last was kind of wrapped up fast with the tacked on future series oportunity, which is now there. I'll give the first one a shot. I put myself on a waitlist at the library, will be a while. There is no kindle yet available, but hopefully by the time it comes up for me. Otherwise its $11.99. Ouch.

eta: ah crap, just saw that the last Darynda Jones has been pushed into January 2019.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Hey look, year's almost up. Time flies.
> 
> eta: ah crap, just saw that the last Darynda Jones has been pushed into January 2019.


Yes, they pushed it back a couple of months ago - bah humbug.


----------



## worktolive

Sadly, there isn't much new UF these days. I'm hoping the market will eventually swing back around. However I do have two really good series to recommend. The first is the Soulwood series by Faith Hunter, which is a spin-off of her Jane Yellowrock series, but I can tell you that you don't need to have read that one first because I haven't and I'm not lost in this one at all. It's focus is police procedural, not romance (although there is one brewing on a verrrrry slow burn LOL). The main character is unique. She grew up in a fundamentalist religious community, so part of the focus is on her breaking free of her past, but she also has some kind of undefined, unique Earth magic, kind of like a dryad or wood nymph but different. I'm in the middle of the third book and her magic is still not that defined because she herself doesn't actually know what she's capable of. Anyway, I highly recommend it, especially if you like police procedurals and unique paranormal powers.

  

The second series is the Lizzie Grace series by Keri Arthur. I just finished the second book and the third was released today so I'm hoping to read it this weekend. The main character is an "underpowered" witch from a powerful family who left home under some sort of cloud and has moved to a werewolf reservation where they don't like witches. She and the local werewolf head cop are dancing around a relationship but haven't yet managed to get together due to pesky things like supernatural murders that keep occurring and interrupting their dating time. I loved this author's Riley Jensen series, so it's not surprising that I like this one also.


----------



## worktolive

Updating my last post, I finished Flame in the Dark by Faith Hunter and LOVED it. Honestly, the Soulwood series is so good that's it's tempting me to try her Jane Yellowrock series.

Anyway, I just read and would recommend the first book in what looks to be a great series by Hailey Edwards. The first book is How To Save an Undead Life and it features a lead character who is a necromancer. It's currently one of the books in the Prime Lending program, and the whole series is in KU. I had heard good things about the series so I was really happy to see it pop up in Prime Lending.


----------



## worktolive

New month, new sales. 

Thea Harrison has a new book coming out in the spinoff of her PNR Elder Races series and she's put the first two books on sale, Moonshadow for $0.99, and Spellbinder for $1.99. These are never on sale, so I'd recommend grabbing them at this price.

I don't think you need to have read the original series, although it's so good that I'd recommend at least the first few books in it. Dragon Bound, the first book is one of the only books I consistently reread. I will admit though that I've only read the first 5 books out of 9 or so total. As usual, I never actually finish most of these series. 

Anyway, as for the spinoff trilogy, I've read Moonshadow and adored it, and just snapped up Spellbinder. Thea has been posting the first chapters of the third book, Lionheart, on her website and I'm totally hooked, so I may end up grabbing it at full price. If you like strong capable heroines and full-on alpha heroes who try to manage them, but don't actually succeed at doing so, you'd like her books.


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> New month, new sales.
> 
> Thea Harrison has a new book coming out in the spinoff of her PNR Elder Races series and she's put the first two books on sale, Moonshadow for $0.99, and Spellbinder for $1.99. These are never on sale, so I'd recommend grabbing them at this price...


Thanks, Work to live. I have read a lot of the elder races series but with so many series it is difficult to keep track of them, and then the spin-offs make it even harder.


----------



## CegAbq

Trophywife007 said:


> with so many series it is difficult to keep track of them, and then the spin-offs make it even harder.


I love fictfact.com for tracking series!


----------



## MatthewE

Luvmy5brats said:


> Disappointments,
> 
> Dresden Files they're actually decent, but I can't read too many in a row because the author info dumps too much in each book


I love the Dresden files and never really noticed the info dumps. But thinking back, there are a lot. But the fact It didn't distract me from the story says Butcher did a good job of getting the info across.


----------



## CegAbq

MatthewE said:


> I love the Dresden files, and never really noticed the info dumps, but thinking back, there are a lot. But the fact It didn't distract me from the story says Butcher did a good job of getting the info across.


I haven't gotten into the Dresden files but sounds like I definitely should.


----------



## Atunah

I read the first 2 of the Dresden files. Harry is infuriating. I call him a TSTL character. And he likes to oogle the lady bits.   Its a wee bit male gaze. 
He has a hero complex. It was all a bit too much for me as far as the character goes, although the story itself intrigued me. 

I was told it gets better in later books, but it kind of dropped out of my mind a bit. So many series, so many books, so little time. Maybe one day I try again. 

And I just noticed Matthew found that post from 2012


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> ...
> And I just noticed Matthew found that post from 2012


Yeah, after I posted, I noticed that.


----------



## MatthewE

CegAbq said:


> Yeah, after I posted, I noticed that.


Wow, this post has been going awhile! Did not even notice the date either until now...


----------



## Atunah

Sometimes for the heck of it I go back to the beginning of some of the book threads. This one isn't super long, but the historical romance one is a monster. Its still fun to go back to see some of the conversations, folks that haven't been around. Sometimes I get reminded of something I wanted to read like 6 years ago and it fell down into the deep hole that is my TBR pile.  . Then I try to move it back up, until it gets pushed back down by more new books. Sigh.


----------



## worktolive

worktolive said:


> Anyway, I just read and would recommend the first book in what looks to be a great series by Hailey Edwards. The first book is How To Save an Undead Life and it features a lead character who is a necromancer. It's currently one of the books in the Prime Lending program, and the whole series is in KU. I had heard good things about the series so I was really happy to see it pop up in Prime Lending.


I ended up reading all four of the books that are currently out in this series and I've really enjoyed them. I'm bumping this post up because the first book, How To Save An Undead Life, is currently free.


----------



## Trophywife007

Got it.  Thanks!  Always looking for a new series.


----------



## Atunah

Snapped it up too. Thanks. Hard to find good PNR and I trust you guys recs. Still behind due to moving, but starting in January/February, I should be back on track and reading my heart out. So I am lining up a reading next list right now. I am more in the mood to mix up the romance subgenres right now.


----------



## CegAbq

I grabbed it, too.
Thanks, worktolive


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Got it! Thank you


----------



## yogini2

I'm don't know if it is mentioned but 

A Discovery of Witches.  by Deborah Harkness.  Trilogy


----------



## Atunah

yogini2 said:


> I'm don't know if it is mentioned but
> 
> A Discovery of Witches. by Deborah Harkness. Trilogy


Another I keep hearing about and haven't started yet. I might have even checked it out once and not gotten to it.

I just finished Wild Hunger, the first on the new series by Chloe Neill. The heirs of chicago land So its set 23 or so years after the last of the Chicago land ends. I liked it a lot. Not quite as addictive as the first of the original series were, but quite good. We'll see how it continues. Some of the things are a wee bit a repeat of the original, like the friendship between 2 of the female characters. Not seeing that humor that was in the first few books either. That was just magic when I first read them. But that was probably because it was about Merit having been made a vampire and not having any of it. . The fish out of water story so to speak. At least for a while, until she became super Sentinel.


----------



## CegAbq

yogini2 said:


> I'm don't know if it is mentioned but
> 
> A Discovery of Witches. by Deborah Harkness. Trilogy


 I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this trilogy ... have it in Audible.com format & re-listen every year or so.
Fantastic ... very intelligent author, "credible" story line, intriguing & well-researched (the author is a historian by "trade").
Just do it ! read it! or listen to it!, Narrator is amazing.


----------



## yogini2

A discovery of witches was turned into a TV series recently.  One of the BBC channels or Sky1.  I was very good.  Hopefully they will continue with the next two books in the trilogy.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Hey look, year's almost up. Time flies.
> 
> eta: ah crap, just saw that the last Darynda Jones has been pushed into January 2019.




This final installment of the Charley Davidson series was released Jan 15 and I got it right away - full price, I did not care, although 3 people on my account were waiting for it so that spreads out the pain a little! 

Anyway, I found it to be a crazy, good, satisfying wrap up to the series. Five stars from me.


----------



## CegAbq

I've got it on hold from my library in audiobook format. 
Have only listened to this series that way - through an Audible.com account (which is currently not active).
I plan an reviving my Audible account in a few months & have several I will be buying at that point, but am willing to wait for my hold at my library.
...
I wonder what Darynda will do next? I love the Charlie Davidson series because I live in Abq & love the local references.


----------



## Atunah

I am still waiting on it. One library says 10 weeks, the other 5. It was 6 weeks a few days ago. Unfortunately, both of those libraries have 3 week checkouts so most folks don't return early I don't think. 

Kind of glad its wrapping up though. Sense of accomplishment. Finally a series I finished.  

I remember the first few and they were just so friggin awesome. There were a couple in the series I didn't like as much, but I kept reading. But the first few were magic. Kind of like the beginning of the Chicago vampire series was. 

It was Charley's smart arsed stuff she would say and just go for it. But still fell on her butt and wasn't like this super women can do anything she does. Just normal, but funny. And the friendship with Cookie was also awesome and all the other characters that came along. 

I hope the author has another series up her sleeve. I'll read it.


----------



## Atunah

I forgot to add that I just started the Guild Hunter. The first is called Angels' Blood by Nalini Singh. Link maker isn't working it keeps giving me "API call did not execute successfully.

Anywho, long time ago I read the first in her "Psy" series but haven't continued. It was a bit complicated at the time and confusing. I'll try again, but for now I'll read this one first. So far I am really liking it. Archangel with actual wings, which at least for now are always there. Some vampires, but its really about the main character who is a hunter of vampires when they break the contract they make with the angels. The angels "make" them with the contract then they have to serve of work for that angel for 100 years. And if they run, the angels call the Hunter Guild, which then tracks them and brings them back. Like a bounty hunter I guess. Anywho, that is the setup in that world. 

I like when I start reading and right away get these "visuals" as I read. That is when I know its good world building and those are the ones I usually disappear in while I read. Sucked in. 

Anywho, that is what I am reading right now.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I forgot to add that I just started the Guild Hunter. The first is called Angels' Blood by Nalini Singh. Link maker isn't working it keeps giving me "API call did not execute successfully.
> 
> Anywho, long time ago I read the first in her "Psy" series but haven't continued. It was a bit complicated at the time and confusing. I'll try again, but for now I'll read this one first. So far I am really liking it. Archangel with actual wings, which at least for now are always there. Some vampires, but its really about the main character who is a hunter of vampires when they break the contract they make with the angels. The angels "make" them with the contract then they have to serve of work for that angel for 100 years. And if they run, the angels call the Hunter Guild, which then tracks them and brings them back. Like a bounty hunter I guess. Anywho, that is the setup in that world.
> 
> I like when I start reading and right away get these "visuals" as I read. That is when I know its good world building and those are the ones I usually disappear in while I read. Sucked in.
> 
> Anywho, that is what I am reading right now.


I love both series from Nalini - although I am way behind in both.

Have we mentioned Keri Arthur's Riley Jensen series? I really like it; again, I have them from Audible & am re-listening for the 3rd go round


----------



## worktolive

CegAbq said:


> I love both series from Nalini - although I am way behind in both.
> 
> Have we mentioned Keri Arthur's Riley Jensen series? I really like it; again, I have them from Audible & am re-listening for the 3rd go round


I'm slowly working my way through the Psy/Changelings. I just finished Play of Passion, which is book 9 or so. I have the first two Archangels books on the endless TBR mountain, but I'm not even thinking about them right now. 

As for Keri Arthur, I loved the Riley Jensen series. Have you tried her Lizzie Grace series? There are three books out, starting with Blood Kissed, and the fourth book is due next month. I'm really enjoying it, so much so, that as soon as book 4 comes out, it's going right to the top of the TBR mountain.


----------



## CegAbq

worktolive said:


> ...
> As for Keri Arthur, I loved the Riley Jensen series. Have you tried her Lizzie Grace series? There are three books out, starting with Blood Kissed, and the fourth book is due next month. I'm really enjoying it, so much so, that as soon as book 4 comes out, it's going right to the top of the TBR mountain.


I haven't tried that series ... but I WILL 
I tried the first book of the series that was a spin off from Riley Jensen but didn't really get into it.


----------



## Atunah

*sigh. More just added to my MOI. Or I should say 5 MOI's. Cause I keep making new TBR collections as they keep growing out of control. So I have 5 stages of mustreadnow. Its not really helping though. 

eat: and OMG I have that first in the Riley Jensen series already. I aquired it in September 2009


----------



## worktolive

CegAbq said:


> I haven't tried that series ... but I WILL
> I tried the first book of the series that was a spin off from Riley Jensen but didn't really get into it.


I had trouble with her later series also, but I'm loving the Lizzie Grace one. I really like the main characters and the plots. The storyline is not at all similar to Riley Jensen, but overall it does have a similar feel to it, so I think you'd like it.


----------



## Trophywife007

Atunah said:


> eat: and OMG I have that first in the Riley Jensen series already. I aquired it in September 2009


It might have been a freebie back then.


----------



## evawilson22

I love this book.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller

I'm a big fan of urban fantasy along the lines of The Dresden Files. Not as big a fan of paranormal romance or paranormal romance masquerading as urban fantasy.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, Harry. I made it to #2 on the Dresden file and although I liked the story mostly, I just could not get over how childish and teenage boy acting Harry was. Total TSTL (too stupid to live)  . Its one of my pet peeves no matter what I read. I was told by many folks I need to keep reading as he gets better. Haven't gotten to it yet. One day. 

I think because I read both, PNR and UF, its easy to differentiate for me. Some UF have more what I call romantic elements, but they are still purely in the UF lane. One series actually went from PNR to UF, which threw some folks. There are some I am sure, lots of the newer ones, that get categorized on amazon as UF, but they are really PNR. 

I am finally caught up on some I read. I started to many series at once and its hard to remember stuff when there is a year or more between me reading them. I can't keep up with the release schedule of some stuff. Maybe its better to read all or most at once. I think though I want to continue first with the Eileen Wilks  UF series. Its somewhat rare in the UF genre that it is not in first person. That is a plus for me. And the world building is so far really good. 

I always found it interesting that I was reading UF before there was such a genre classification. They might have been more a horror series, I think that is how they were labeled on the front.  Back in germany I read the John Sinclair series. Came out each week in magazine sized things on the news stands. Written by a german writer calling himself Jason Dark I believe. Been published since the early 70's. I used to inhale those things while on construction work sites on breaks. Before I started the Dresden Files I was actually hoping that they would be kind of in that lane.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Atunah said:


> *snip*
> 
> I like when I start reading and right away get these "visuals" as I read. That is when I know its good world building and those are the ones I usually disappear in while I read. Sucked in.
> 
> Anywho, that is what I am reading right now.


Hey Atunah,

Yeah, I know what you mean. I just picked up one, "Something Secret this Way Comes" Sierra Dean. It hits me during a high octane opening that a deep world exists and is slightly revealed within the scene. Vampire werewolf girl named Secret is an agent of a Vampire collective underground realm of sorts that is alluded too. So I automatically want to know more and the scene is pretty good - still in the look-inside phase but the book is free so it is in my TBR. If I had to buy it I would wait. I want the chance to get my money back when I do read it. If I hold on to it and wait too long I can't get my money back (so make it a sample excerpt as Nogdog says so you can comeback to it - but as I say it is free - her second book costs and I think that is all she has. I still have several other free TBRs in the same vein on a quick glance and picked them up. Dean seems to write well ...

UF seems to be a very broad term now - cultural - dark underground city (urban), vampires, fantasy, werewolf, or paranormal culture. So really by definition "Twilight" fits this but is settled in Forks (curious as that is not Urban per-say just feels that way in a way - forests and Indian territory rivalry ) but Twilight has a dark cultural vampire fantasy type feel to it - ancient legends and such. Meyer is her own trend setter so to speak. But to me it fits the PRN UF angle. Others think so?

So I agree UF and PRN seem to cross over a lot as suggested here in this thread. So I do lean to UF now (in a broad sense) and am moving away from pure SF&F - have been for a decade. How an author does their world building is important to me if they want to hook me into reading the story. It has to be part of the story and alluded too it seems vs just BLAH! throw it all at you. The story is about the story and not the world building so to speak. You pick up on the world building as you read the story, I guess - it just happens well. You know it is good when you know it is good.

Wikipedia sort of defines UF as Urban Fiction - (mystery - suspense - underground Urban society settings kind of thing) where I call UF as Urban Fantasy (Urban fantasy elements as described above and is underground fantasy element to normal society) - which is it? Or is it both?

The lines they are a blurring ...


----------



## worktolive

Too Picky said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I just picked up one, "Something Secret this Way Comes" Sierra Dean. It hits me during a high octane opening that a deep world exists and is slightly revealed within the scene. Vampire werewolf girl named Secret is an agent of a Vampire collective underground realm of sorts that is alluded too. So I automatically want to know more and the scene is pretty good - still in the look-inside phase but the book is free so it is in my TBR. If I had to buy it I would wait. I want the chance to get my money back when I do read it. If I hold on to it and wait too long I can't get my money back (so make it a sample excerpt as Nogdog says so you can comeback to it - but as I say it is free - her second book costs and I think that is all she has. I still have several other free TBRs in the same vein on a quick glance and picked them up. Dean seems to write well ...


I remember the Secret McQueen series, although I only read the the first book. It was originally published by Samhain and I'm sure I picked up the first one as one of their freebies (ahh, the good old days of UF.....  ). Anyway, if you liked the first book, it looks like there are nine books in total, and best of all, the author has self-pubbed them and bundled books 1-4 together for $9.99 and books 5-8 also for $9.99. You have to buy the final book for $4.99 though.  That's a pretty good deal all in all. Also, the author is now in the middle of a spin-off series featuring Secret's younger sister, I believe.


----------



## Atunah

So I just read the last and final in the Charley Davidson series by Darynda Jones. Although this last one had a bit too much woo woo in it, it was still a nice finish to one of the best UF series out there. Those first few books were absolute magic to me. That humor, the friendships, the everything. But mostly Charley and her lovable snark and her BFF Cookie. It took a few detours along the way I didn't really like, but still. I can't believe I am caught up on a series. I accomplished something. But she did leave us hanging a bit.


Spoiler



Where the heck is Osh


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> So I just read the last and final in the Charley Davidson series by Darynda Jones. Although this last one had a bit too much woo woo in it, it was still a nice finish to one of the best UF series out there. Those first few books were absolute magic to me. That humor, the friendships, the everything. But mostly Charley and her lovable snark and her BFF Cookie. It took a few detours along the way I didn't really like, but still. I can't believe I am caught up on a series. I accomplished something. But she did leave us hanging a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Where the heck is Osh


I've not read the printed versions of this series but have listened to them all in audiobook format. I love the narrator and I have also really loved the series ... but then I live in Albuquerque, so what is there not to like? 

I cannot find any hint of what she will be doing next!


----------



## George Trigiris

Massive paranormal fan here. 

I'm glad to say that I've discovered quite a few, wolf shifter writers. Patricia Briggs is just phenomenal. Great world-building, strong characters and page-turning plots.

Sadly, I can't say the same about bear shifter writers. Somehow, I think I've stumbled upon average or bad writers.


----------



## CegAbq

George Trigiris said:


> Massive paranormal fan here.
> 
> I'm glad to say that I've discovered quite a few, wolf shifter writers. Patricia Briggs is just phenomenal. Great world-building, strong characters and page-turning plots.
> 
> Sadly, I can't say the same about bear shifter writers. Somehow, I think I've stumbled upon average or bad writers.


Here, here!! to Patricia Briggs. And the audiobook narrator for her 2 series is the same as the one for the Charley Davidson series. <3


----------



## worktolive

It's been a little while since anyone has posted here, but for those of you still subscribed.....

Three Mages and a Margarita by Annette Marie is on sale this weekend for $0.99. The whole series (currently 4 books plus a new spinoff) is also in KU if you want to give it a try. There are so few UF series that I follow these days, but this is a good one. I just finished the fourth book, with another out next month. Well-written, few grammar errors, good pacing, a prickly heroine who is likable once you get to know her, and 3 hot mages whom she becomes friends and gets into adventures with. The thing is, the title makes it seems like a reverse harem story (which seems to be all the rage these days), but it definitely is NOT one, in fact there's very little romance at all. This really is pretty much straight UF. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Atunah

That is funny in a way. I just last week send a sample of that one to my kindle. I can't remember now where I have seen the rec, probably on goodreads on my feed. And they too mentioned the mistake of it being filed as reverse harem.  Now I will definitely read it as you liked it.  . Its hard to find new good UF. I do have KU still.


----------



## worktolive

You might have seen something from me earlier. 

Good UF is hard to find these days and I really like this series. I always make sure to note that it's not a reverse harem story because the title and description make it seem like it might be but in reality it definitely isn't. Nothing wrong with those, but they aren't my preference. I typically don't pick them up unless it's a trusted author or a book in a continuing series that I'm otherwise enjoying.

The author has also just started a spinoff series (first book is called Taming Demons For Beginners) and I may just break down and buy it for full price because I've enjoyed her other books so much. Plus, she gave us a very brief teaser scene in her most recent book to introduce the new characters and now I really want more!


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> It's been a little while since anyone has posted here, but for those of you still subscribed.....
> 
> Three Mages and a Margarita by Annette Marie is on sale this weekend for $0.99. The whole series (currently 4 books plus a new spinoff) is also in KU if you want to give it a try. There are so few UF series that I follow these days, but this is a good one. I just finished the fourth book, with another out next month. Well-written, few grammar errors, good pacing, a prickly heroine who is likable once you get to know her, and 3 hot mages whom she becomes friends and gets into adventures with. The thing is, the title makes it seems like a reverse harem story (which seems to be all the rage these days), but it definitely is NOT one, in fact there's very little romance at all. This really is pretty much straight UF. I definitely recommend it.


Thanks for this; I'll give it a try.


----------



## CegAbq

I'm going to give Three Mages ... a try too!

And for those of you who enjoy Jeaniene Frost's Cat & Bones series, here a snipped I came across recently
Just for fun: Halfway to the Grave chapter one, from Bones's point of view


----------



## Fogeydc

Did anyone else buy Souls & Shadows: Limited Edition Paranormal & UF Collection?
(pre-order in June, delivered in July)

Is there anything "there"?
All I get downloading (cloud reader, iPad, Oasis) is the cover and a few pages with a list of authors included.
The "about this book" box does say it takes ~30min to read and is 3,532 pages (so where are they?)
Product page is not longer available.

Any ideas??
(at least it was only $1)


----------



## Trophywife007

CegAbq said:


> ... And for those of you who enjoy Jeaniene Frost's Cat & Bones series, here a snipped I came across recently
> Just for fun: Halfway to the Grave chapter one, from Bones's point of view


It would be fun to read the rest of it from his pov... at least one more chapter!


----------



## CegAbq

Trophywife007 said:


> It would be fun to read the rest of it from his pov... at least one more chapter!


So, here's some more ... The rest of chapter one from Bones's point of view


----------



## Trophywife007

worktolive said:


> It's been a little while since anyone has posted here, but for those of you still subscribed.....
> 
> Three Mages and a Margarita by Annette Marie is on sale this weekend for $0.99. The whole series (currently 4 books plus a new spinoff) is also in KU if you want to give it a try. There are so few UF series that I follow these days, but this is a good one. I just finished the fourth book, with another out next month. Well-written, few grammar errors, good pacing, a prickly heroine who is likable once you get to know her, and 3 hot mages whom she becomes friends and gets into adventures with. The thing is, the title makes it seems like a reverse harem story (which seems to be all the rage these days), but it definitely is NOT one, in fact there's very little romance at all. This really is pretty much straight UF. I definitely recommend it.


Thanks for recommending this! I just finished the first one and it was a fun ride and a pretty quick read. I really liked the characters, their relationships with each other, and the story moved along at a good pace. I've taken the plunge and got the next 4 in the series.


----------



## Atunah

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks for recommending this! I just finished the first one and it was a fun ride and a pretty quick read. I really liked the characters, their relationships with each other, and the story moved along at a good pace. I've taken the plunge and got the next 4 in the series.


Oh wow, that is quite the rec if you went to get the next 4. I have a sample of it on my kindle from the original rec, but I just haven't gotten to it yet.

The new Chloe Neill is out to. The second in the next gen series. But I have realized something. When books take this long to come out in series, I can't remember a darn thing about the previous. As is the case in the Heirs of Chicago land. I am literally drawing a blank and I read the first one. I have no clue. Maybe once I read it. I think from now on I'll wait until there are a few in a series before I start. I think its especially true of UF stuff as its so connected and building on the last. A year is just too long for me to wait and remember. Too old for that stuff.


----------



## Trophywife007

They are not that long so I though I'd just go for it.  They also are available in Kindle Unlimited.  I have a long appointment tomorrow so I don't want to run out of reading material!  I haven't read anything in this genre for quite a while and it's a good diversion for me.


----------



## worktolive

Atunah said:


> The new Chloe Neill is out to. The second in the next gen series. But I have realized something. When books take this long to come out in series, I can't remember a darn thing about the previous......I think from now on I'll wait until there are a few in a series before I start. I think its especially true of UF stuff as its so connected and building on the last. A year is just too long for me to wait and remember. Too old for that stuff.


So true! And then, if I can't remember the details, I feel like I need to reread before I start the new book, but my TBR mountain is so towering that I don't want to reread anything, so instead, I fall behind in the series and then I'll NEVER catch up.

Aside from them being fast, fun reads, another reason I like the Annette Marie series is that they are self published so she gets a new one out every few months. That way I don't lose track of the details and fall behind. With traditional publishing, sometimes the author just writes at a slower pace, but other times, it's the publishing company that slows the author down and forces a yearly release schedule.


----------



## Atunah

Maybe it just didn't bother me as much in the past. I mean publishing schedules outside of indy have always been like that. Maybe even slower. But I am fairly new to reading stuff like UF (10 years), which is a bit more connected from book to book than say romance type series. Although even there I can get grumpy when I feel like I should know this character already, but can't pull it out of my brain a year down the road. A few months is about a good time for my brain to still keep on top mostly. But most of those series have a year and there are usually a lot of books read in between. I say usually as I had a really bad reading year this year. Making me sad as I wasn't able to even make a dent in my mountain.  . 
Its a sad state when I look at my goodreads reading challenge and see I read 190 books in 2009. My first full year with my kindle. This year I am lucky to make it to 50.  

And that's the other thing. If those year in between books authors suddenly released them every 4-5 months, I'd never even have a breath of chance to catching up on anything ever again. So there is that. 

We'll just have to live forever.


----------



## Atunah

So Chloe Neill is starting a new series, coming out in November this year. 


No cover yet. Looks like a historical fantasy with viscounts, queens, and ships. Its apparently sea fearing based so that perks my ears up. . Then I read how the author describes it


> It's Pride & Prejudice . . . with magic . . . on a boat


Yep, I am in. Sold. I will be boarding that vessel. 

Needless to say, at $11.99, I won't be pre-ordering.


----------



## crebel

Darynda Jones is releasing a Charley Davidson novella in June!



She has released a couple of other novellas in the Charley universe, but as I am never too excited about novellas, I haven't read them. This one sounds like it could be the precursor to the on-going story of "Beep" and those protecting her and joining her in the continuing quest against evil. The blurb does say, however, that it is a standalone story and a bonus book of the Charley series. Nevertheless, I have pre-ordered this one.


----------



## Atunah

I always wanted to see more of Osh. He was a interesting character. If you looked past the soul eating that is.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just read a stellar review on AAR of a book coming out next week by Milla Vane (this is another pen name for Meljean Brook). I may have to give this one a try.


----------



## Atunah

That sounds interesting. I see many great reviews, but also some on the opposite end on reviewers I follow on sites like goodreads. 

And lookey here, someone can put out new books for $7.99 and not 14.99. Good on Berkley. If it doesn't get to libraries soon enough, at least it wont be above my threshold.


----------



## Atunah

Just finished "Smoke Bitten" the latest Patricia Briggs Mercy book and I loooooooooooooved it. Gosh I love that series. Loved reading this one. So immersive and just what I needed right now. For about 4 hours I was gone from real life and totally inside a book. I love this about reading really good books. I just get in and stay there. Even after now 12 books, this series is still so good. I really wanted to keep reading, like a lot. I did not want to leave.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've never read any of that series for some unknown reason... I seem to recall a spin off/related series that I read but never got around to that one.  It looks like many are available on OverDrive so I have a new series to start on.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## CegAbq

I LOVE both the Mercy Thompson & Alpha/Omega series by Patricia.


----------



## Trophywife007

Yes, thank you, Alpha/Omega was the name of that series.  I remember enjoying that one but don't know why I never tried Mercy Thompson.  I'm on the waiting list for the first installment at overdrive.


----------



## AnthonyBrown86

worktolive said:


> A couple of UF deals today:
> 
> Royal Street by Suzanne Johnson - $2.99. I've read both this one and the second book, River Road. I enjoyed it, and the second was even better. The books are set in New Orleans (the author lived there, and it shows) and feature wizards, shape shifters, vamps, elves, and the historical undead - basically, historical figures who are so famous that their memory keeps them alive and allows them to occasionally come to present day New Orleans. For example, the pirate Jean Lafitte features prominently in both books and he's sexy and funny. The books are definitely UF, with a protagonist, DJ, who is a wizard and an apprentice sentinel of the city of New Orleans. Her guardian, the main sentinel, disappears during Hurricane Katrina. She comes back to the city after evacuating, to find that the supernatural barriers have been breached by the storm and she has to clean up the mess. Since this is the first book in a series, there's a fair amount of worldbuilding, but it was done very well and without infodumps or breaks in the story. DJ is in her early 20's and has been rather sheltered, so she's a bit immature in this book, but the second book takes place 2 years later, and she definitely grows and matures.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trouble With Fate - Leigh Evans - $2.99. I haven't read this one, but it was on my wish list. I'll be reading the sample today (and probably buying ).


I read only "The trouble with fate" 
Good reading


----------



## Atunah

Holy moly someone went way back in this thread  

Gonna check i out, don't remember  7 years ago.


----------



## Trophywife007

I've read some of the Suzanne Johnson books and remember enjoying them... very different premise from other UF series.  I need to look them up to see if she's added to the series since I read the last one.


----------

